# Tsubasa Chronicles



## Rori (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tsubasa Chronicle*


​So me and Yachiru don't keep taking up the Fruits Basket thread to talk about this. XD

So, if anyone reads the manga, post away ~

For those who don't, info: 

Link removed


----------



## Sawako (Sep 26, 2006)

Alright, just a warning for people, *this thread will have spoilers for the manga* because I might be lazy and not use spoiler tags sometimes. If you want to talk about the anime, there's a seperate thread for that.

Oh, you actually did it. XD I didn't think you would!

But yay for a Tsubasa Chronicle thread!

Fai > All


*Spoiler*: __ 



So what do you think about Fai being a vampire?


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2006)

ha, I was bored, and there wasn't another manga tsubasa thread. XD

Fai - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it's to save his life, then it's cool. I didn't want him to die. Seeing as he almost did because Syaoran took his eye. *>=[* Even though, Fai did try to give it to him, didn't he? Along with his (Syaorans) heart.

Well, if they find Syaoran and take his eye back, then he'll be fine, but untill then, he has to stick with Kuro-puu. XD And he doesn't seem happy with that, seeing as in chap 130 he actually called him 'Kurogane' 

Poor, kuro-puu though, he looked so shocked when he called him by his name.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really? Fai didn't give Kurorin an awesome nickname? I didn't realize that 130 was out yet. Thanks for telling me. ^^

I'm so mad at clone!Syaoran for just taking Fai's eye like that and then leaving!! If he hadn't done that, none of this would've happened! You'd think after all these years he would've grown his own heart, but noooo!


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, 130 was early this week.  Translations are somewhere around.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I'm so mad at clone!Syaoran for just taking Fai's eye like that and then leaving!! If he hadn't done that, none of this would've happened! You'd think after all these years he would've grown his own heart, but noooo!



Yup. Especially with Sakura around him. And when real!Syaoran told him that Sakura was important to him because of him (c!Syaoran) and not real Syaorans' heart. 

And I was actually surprised after hearing that c!Syaoran was actually the clone. Well, I knew from the start it had to be one or the other. But still, Syaoran just taking off and leaving Sakura behind without a care in the world was really a bummer.




Now I must go to bed, almost 2 am. Will post more later. =]


----------



## Sawako (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, I just got the chapter from my usual sources, but thanks for posting a link anyway. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know, I can't believe he could act so mean with Sakura around. You'd think something about Sakura would trigger him and have him stop. He has to have a heart in there somewhere. His love wasn't just with r!Syaoran's heart, right?

And same with me. I'm actually surprised that the Syaoran we got to know and love ended up being the clone. I seriously thought that it would be the other one, and that the guy who's name I can't remember (was it Fei Wong Clow?) was storing him until Sakura had all her feathers back and he would kidnap her with the clone, but I ended up being way wrong.

Even though I'm mad at clone!Syaoran, I totally forgive real!Syaoran. Especially after this latest xxxHOLiC chapter. Do you read that manga too or no?



Ok, good night. ^^


----------



## Sawako (Sep 26, 2006)

Proleptical, why is that under spoiler tags? KuroganexFai is canon, and the whole world should know!


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Something like that. Afterall r!Syaoran told him he hoped his own heart would be born in him. That's why, I still think/hope he has his own heart because Sakura and all his memories with her couldn't have been for nothing.
> 
> Real Syaoran though; I totally loved Mokona in that chapter, and that he can understand people so well. Poor real Syaoran, he looked so lonely, too. But hopefully he stays. :3


Yeah, I'm sure CLAMP will give the clone his own heart. Or else they'll kill him. You never know. We'll see.

Yeah, I loved the scene with Mokona and r!Syaoran. <3 It really made me feel so bad for him, so I decided to forgive him. But I also decided to forgive him, because in xxxHOLiC, something happened to Watanuki and it turns out that real!Syaoran paid a price in advance to Yuuko to pay in case something happened to Watanuki, so that payment was just used. Syaoran is so nice. <3


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2006)

> Finally! Since the anime was butchered the story so far, we need to ignore all together and focus on the manga.



Yup. The latest episodes are totally ruined. But it did look like they were about to go ahead of the manga. And thank you so much for the link. =]


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to have to start reading xxxHolic now, I had no idea that all that stuff was happening in their. 

I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens with c!Syaoran, seeing as he hasn't been in the manga for the last 4 chapters, or something. While Sakuras out their playing Lara croft and getting all bloodied up. ;_____;


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay!! Finally a thread to talk about my other favourite manga!!!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I hated c!Syaoran!!! He just left like that without any care about everyone else!!! I want to see what happens to him when he meets the villian (name escapes me atm). As for r!Syaoran, I want to see if he will stay around and travel with the rest of the gang to various worlds to collect the feathers. And Fye!! I mean how powerful is he????




Man and Fye/Kurogane is soooo cannon now!!!


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I want to see what happens to him when he meets the villian (name escapes me atm).



Something like Fei wong. I don't see him meeting him anytime soon. The idiot just sits their, eating popcorn and watching eveyone else as they get the feathers. But if he thinks c!Syaoran is going to easily take Sakura and bring him to Fei wong, I think Fai/Kurorin/r!Syaoran will have something to say about it.

Especially since Kurogane is after him, now he knows he's his mothers murderer. 

But, I really want to see what happens between Fai & Kurogane now. When Fai said; 'That's why I can't forgive him for letting me live. If I do forgive him, I'll be even more closer to him.' 

I still see Fai forgiving him in the long run. But I want to know how these two will get along in the next chapters.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 27, 2006)

So shounen ai!!!!! Not that I mind of course!!! XD


*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing I do know about the villian is that he is a relative of Clow Reed. But the girl (whose name I forgot as well), why did she get killed? Is it b/c she released the r!Syaoran??


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2006)

XD I'm not a huge fan of shounen-ai, but I'll make an exception with these two.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> But the girl (whose name I forgot as well), why did she get killed? Is it b/c she released the r!Syaoran??



I think so. I dont know if I'm wrong. But when Fei Wong killed her, he said something like; 'Perhaps you can't hear me anymore' 

Probaly meaning she went against his will, and sent r!Syaoran to Yuuko. But I don't know. If someone can clear that up for me? XD


----------



## proleptical (Sep 27, 2006)

Spoilers for Chapitre 130 ahead:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, Chapitre 130, otherwise known as the chapter which both made my Kurogane/Fay fangirl heart burst with happiness (re: canon confirmation, as if the previous chapters weren't enough but believe it or not there's still plenty of folks that continue to believe in their minds that Fay loves Chii and Kurogane loves Tomoyo, oh denial..) and made me want to slap Fay. Kurogane's reaction when Fay called him by his name, with that cold tone, completely broke my heart. At that moment Kurogane looked.. so un-Kuroganeish, unsure, sad, and wah, it's like kicking a puppy, seriously. 

The chat between Yuuko and Fay broke my heart and made me want Fay's backstory LIKE NOW! Fay telling Yuuko that he will never forgive Kurogane for what he did and how he was "getting too close.." and "crossing the line..", uh, yeah, made me my fangirl heart squee yet it broke a bit as well. RIP silly nicknames! 

Also, the mention of Ashura-ou (backstory now, plz!) and how Fay didn't want what happened to then to happen once more asjfapfdsfss;f BACKSTORY, por favor. Fay mentioned how Ashura-ou took him out and I want to know what that means! I'm guessing that he took him out of a dangerous situation or something but I'm always wrong with my CLAMP theories. Anyhow, if the splash for Chapitre 117 wasn't enough, this chapter convinced me that Fay and Ashura-ou had a 'thing' and obviously, didn't work because Fay is now terrified of getting close to anyone. I really want to see what type of person Ashura-ou is and why is Fay so terrified of him. He wasn't bad at all in RG Veda, so yeah..

omg;dkgdgd;f sorry, I'll talk now about Syaoran and Cloney! My theory is that the real one will sacrifice himself so the clone can get his heart and memories back and get together with Sakura. Sounds kinda cliche but, as usual, is probably wrong. All of my CLAMP theories are always wrong. Anyhow, I just feel sorry for the real one, especially after his chat with Mokona, poor thing. I have to say that previous to the whole c!Syao/r!Syao deal Syaoran bored me a little bit (as you can see, I'm a total Kurogane/Fay fangirl.. I fangirl them together and individually) but now that this whole ordeal started, I'm extremely intrigued. Of course, Syaoran looks extremely hot when he's evil, so that surely help..  

AND SAKURA i'm so proud! Finally she's doing something. I was getting tired of seeing her always sleeping and being all around a Mary Sue. Chapter 130 made me cringe, yet so proud, her bloody knees and fingers! She's trying extremely hard to prove herself and help her companions who've done infinite things for her! I will admit that before this chapter I wasn't terribly fond of her (I longer for the CCS self) however, she's gained back my respect. You go girl!

Lastly, the X orgy! ZOMG, I really hope Subaru and Seishiro gets a happy ending in Tsubasa! They really deserve it. Same with Fuuma and Kamui.

btw, they had some changes in volume 16! They minorly altered some dialogue, nothing drastic, and added a full body shot of Fay casting his magic! Being the Fay fangirl that I am, it made me so happy. Look at it:



It makes Fay look so powerful, I think. 

They also added a brief scene between Kurogane and Kakyou before Sakura disappears from his arms. You can see the changes 




That's it. For now!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not a huge shounen-ai fan either. I make an exception for KuroxFai. And WatanukixDoumeki from xxxHOLiC. And TouyaxYukito from CCS, since that's actually canon. And DaisukexSatoshi from DNAngel. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



First of all, proleptical (may I call you Cal since I don't want to type proleptical out every time ) thanks for posting that page of Fai casting magic!! So awesome!

I hope Fai forgives Kurogane someday. Soon. I miss the nicknames! Plus I want Fai and Kuro-tan to get really really close and fall in love!!

My theories about the two Syaorans is that they'll somehow end up merging back as one and Sakura will fall in love with merged!Syaoran. That way r!SyaoxSaku and c!SyaoxSaku shippers all win.

I think these recent chapters have been leading up to a Fai backstory. I sure hope so. We found out basically everyone's past but Fai's. We need his!


----------



## proleptical (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't either love or hate shonen-ai. I don't specifically ship shonen-ai or het couples; in fact, all of my favorite couples are a mixtures of shonen-ai, het, and shoujo-ai! Btw, I also love DoumekixWatanuki and TouyaxYukito!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure, you can call me Cal and you welcome! Fay casting magic = teh sex!  

I'm confident that Fay will forgive Kurogane eventually because Kurogane will make him see that he's not like Ashura and that he would never do whatever Ashura-ou did. But at the same time I am an angst ho, so I will enjoy the angst that will ensue after the last chapter!

To fall in love? They already are! Fay practically confessed that he loves Kurogane in chapitre 130 and judging by Kurogane's reaction to the cold attitude Fay showed towards him and his desire to save him and protect him, I'm fairly sure Kurogane loves him, too (though I wouldn't be surprised if Kurogane were confused by the feelings, he strikes me as that type). If anything, see the lack of nicknames as being sacrificed for a better good! More Kurogane/Fay development!  

I like you theory! Mainly because I don't wanna see either Syaoran suffer. But I don't know, we're talking about CLAMP, and they are rather unpredictable. 

Man, I can't way for Fay's backstory and for Sakura to finish her mission! I want to move onto the next world already. I love the X world (hello will be forever known as the world in which Kurogane/Fay became canon!) and the X characters like everyone else, but this is Tsubasa not X! So, let's move on and get Fay's backstory, please!

btw, the thing Sakura has to get, well..
(SPOILER for xxxHOLiC chapter 120 below!)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
xxxHOLiC time frame is ahead from the Tsubasa one! The eggs Sakura had to get was given to Watanuki by Yuuko as a thank you for collecting all the water that was sent to the X world! The eggs hatched into an adorable bird! Really, really adorable that will somehow allow Himawari to be around Watanuki without causing him any harm or bad luck. So, yeah. IT'S ADORABLE!




Btw, your avatar rocks. I'm so gay for Yuuko, seriously. She's like my favorite female character ever!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _with xxxHOLiC 120 spoilers too, because crossovers rock_ 



Yeah, I just finished reading a translation for xxxHOLiC! Good thing I didn't have to wait long to know what that egg was for!

And let me rephrase what I meant by fall in love: I meant that I hope that Kurogane and Fai realize their feelings soon and confess. I believe someone can be in love and not realize it. I mean, it took Sakura until the end of the SERIES in CCS to realize she loved Syaoran. 

And like you, Cal, I seriously cannot wait for a Fai flashback. I want to know what that evil Ashura did to my Fai!  I also cannot wait for Sakura's mission to finish, although I hope she does more stuff like this. It reminds me so much of the old CCS Sakura. I miss that Sakura. <3



And I'm glad you like my avi. ^^ traci_13 made it for me! And yes, Yuuko rocks. She's my favorite xxxHOLiC character.


----------



## proleptical (Sep 28, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _with xxxHOLiC 120 spoilers too, because crossovers rock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



xxxHOLiC spoilers:

So, how did you feel about Himawari? Really, at first I didn't care for her but I grew to love her because of the latest chapters. I completely felt sorry for her and while I don't ship her with Watanuki, I'm glad Watanuki's Watanuki and will continue to be friends with her. Poor thing, really. Plus, I don't really see her a a threat for Doumeki/Watanuki at all, it's quite obvious she even ships them herself! Together with Yuuko! 

Oh, true, true! Especially know that Fay is being angsty. Oh, angsty Fay! I really am dying to know what Kurogane will do now, to make him open up to him and everything. I still can't get over his sad expression. I kinda wanted to slap Fay for hurting Big Puppy like that!

I really want to see what's the deal with Ashura-ou! Like I said, he wasn't evil at all in RG Veda. So, yeah..

Yuuko >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the world!


----------



## Rori (Sep 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to know the Fye/Ashura story, too. We'll probaly find out soon. I'm guessing anyway. 



> AND SAKURA i'm so proud! Finally she's doing something. I was getting tired of seeing her always sleeping and being all around a Mary Sue. Chapter 130 made me cringe, yet so proud, her bloody knees and fingers! She's trying extremely hard to prove herself and help her companions who've done infinite things for her! I will admit that before this chapter I wasn't terribly fond of her (I longer for the CCS self) however, she's gained back my respect. You go girl!



I so agree with this. Along the way she's sometimes managed to do stuff, but most of the time she's been asleep and what not. But this time, she's actually doing the most work, and it's the time that Syaoran left. I thought that'd shake her abit. - It probaly has - But it's not showing at all. 

and, I absolutely love those changes. I thought Fye looked so ... WOW in those chapters, and they give us a full-body shot. XD


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 28, 2006)

what the latest chapter for tsubas chronicles as of now? The last chapter I read was 125


----------



## Rori (Sep 28, 2006)

Chapter 130 is the latest up on the net. 131 should be out oct 4th. =]


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 28, 2006)

oh that's good I'm only 5 chapters behind, before I was over 50 chapters behind ^^;; luckily was able to catch up.


----------



## proleptical (Sep 28, 2006)

So, Yuuki, have you started reading xxxHOLiC?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh, I can't wait until the next chapter comes out. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully more Sakura-in-action!! And more KuroxFai. Hopefully.


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2006)

> So, Yuuki, have you started reading xxxHOLiC?



Yup. Slowly advancing chapter by chapter. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Sakura's found what she's looking for. I dunno, it certainly looked like it when she got to the top of the mountain. But then again, I had some pretty crap scans. 

edit- ok, she has found it. The first scans I had, had a page missing. :/





*Spoiler*: _Totally random, but..._ 





Link removed

The last panel, with Kurogane and Mokona in the background. It cracks me up everytime I see that.

 

It's like he had no idea he was there. 

yeah, random. XD


----------



## Rori (Oct 4, 2006)

*bumps* 

Chapter 131


*Spoiler*: __ 



edit - Seems like r!Syaoran is about to go out there and look for Sakura. Which might be a good idea, because she *really* is getting beaten up badly. 

She's had her fingernails torn off, a rod stuck through her leg, thrown head first into a cliff.  And she still keeps going. I don't think anyone's going to like the looks of her when she returns.

And all we saw of Fye was his head.


----------



## proleptical (Oct 6, 2006)

Chapter 131

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love how at the beginning of the series Kurogane was the one that didn't want to help Syaoran and get involved and even discouraged them often and *NOW *he's the one practically taking care of everyone. He's such a daddy!


----------



## Rori (Oct 6, 2006)

XD 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well who else is there? c!Syaoran has dissapeard, Fye's still healing I guess, r!Syaorans just got there. XD And Sakura's out getting herself beaten up. I guess that just leaves Kurorin and Mokona. XD 




Anyway, there's a chap next week, and then a break the week after. Watch them leave us with a cliffhanger. ;______;


----------



## Sawako (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, that's what CLAMP does. XD When there's a break, leave a cliffhanger to make fans die!


*Spoiler*: _131_ 



I just read this chapter. Oh man, Sakura owns! Hopefully we'll see her fight more with a gun or something in future worlds! OR OR she'll find the Sakura cards in another world and use them to fight!

And I also love how Kurogane is taking over. He's really grown as a character and is now protecting the one he loves (aka Fai) and the others that he cares about! Or I bet he's doing this just so he can get his revenge on Fei Wong Reed for what he did to Kurorin's parents, then he'll stop caring.


----------



## Rori (Oct 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ 132 is LOVE_ 



 The moment we've all been waiting for ... or just me ... Sakura returns. That last page with Fye and Sakura is absolutley beautiful.  I loved that chapter so much. <333333333

Fye and Kurogane fighting.  But right now, I'm not bothered about that. the last page!

No chapter next week. ;__________;


----------



## Sawako (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been posting here! I haven't had a computer in forever. ;_; My power supply went "BOOM!" on me. 

Anyway, I just read 132! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, this chapter was so beautiful! The chapter cover (and the part of me that's mad at Syaoran is going "HAHAYOU'REBLEEDING!" XD) Sakura returning! Fai and Sakura. That last page!!

Kurogane and Fai fighting is breaking the KuroFai fangirl inside of me. ;_;


I can't wait until 133 comes out!


----------



## Rori (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _133_ 





<33333 The splash page. Sakura looks awesome. 

We got to see kid Fye! Wow, just look at his hair though. Not that, that was a happy flashback, it looks like he was locked up, saying he wanted to die. ;_____;

I had to go back and read this again, seeing as I read it too fast and missed things, so lemme get this straight, Fei wong wants two things: The ruins in clow and Sakuras body memories? 

And we finally know why he killed Kuroganes mother, to send Kurogane down the path to travel with Sakura, along with Fye. Right? I'm so confused about this chap. xD 

So FW's dream is a dream that anyone can ... well, dream of, but no one can grant. Wonder what that is.

Also, gotta love these cute Fye and Sakura moments. Though, not many people are liking them as much as me, they want more Kurogane/Fye moments, I just don't think I'm all THAT crazed over the pairing.

I really want to know what they're going to do from now on, seeing as the Syaorans are switched. xD

Loved the chap overall.




No chap AGAIN next week. ;_______;


----------



## vanh (Oct 29, 2006)

I happened to read 2 or 3 chapters of the series long ago. And it was said that it would be real great to read both Tsubasa Chronicle and XXXholic at one time, coz' they are related.

But after reading the 2 chapters, I was confused about what would happen in the series. I mean, it's quite confusing, when Clamp got almost everyone from their mangas gather in the series like that. Can someone give me a rough description about the series ?


----------



## Inuhitari (Oct 30, 2006)

I've seen a little part of the anime. I wish they translate the manga in swedish or dutch and sell them in the supermarket or sothing like that. I WANT TO READ IT TOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Rori (Oct 30, 2006)

@vanh: Well, basicially, it starts out with Syaoran and Sakura, who are childhood friends. Syaoran wants to become an archeologist, and Sakuras the princess. 

Then, one night, Sakura loses all her memories, and Syaoran who doesn't want her to die does whatever he can to regain her memories. And in order to regain them he has to travel from world to world and collect the memories back. But, to travel from world to world, there's a price. When Sakura regains all her memories, she won't remember him. Basicially, the price was his relationship with her. 

Fye, Kurogane and Mokona are the other guys travelling with them. Fye; doesn't want to go back to his world. Kurogane wants to do anything to get back to the world he came from. And Mokona is the one that Yuuko gave them to help them out. They pretty much all met up at Yuukos house. (The one, who told Syaoran what he had to do, so Sakura wouldn't die, and the one who charged him the price of his relationship.)

That's pretty much the summary. But most of the series is made up of them traveling across worlds and regaining Sakuras memories.

lol, I hope that was rough enough. xD



> I've seen a little part of the anime. I wish they translate the manga in swedish or dutch and sell them in the supermarket or sothing like that. I WANT TO READ IT TOOOOOOOOOO.



Read it online?


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 15, 2006)

Latest chapters are out and man they are brilliant!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Yuuko and Clow Reed had something going on and everyone will continue the journey again since Sakura want to recover Syaoran's lost heart. Meanwhile c!Syaoran is off to other worlds recovering feathers doing brutal things to other people *CRIES*


----------



## Rori (Nov 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They are finally out of Tokyo.  Sakura looks really beaten up ;_;, but thankgod, it seems like forever they were in that world. Even though alot happened, they came with c!Syaoran and left with r!Syaoran. Who would have expected that?

Wonder what world they'll arrive in next; and if it'll be the same as before: collecting the feathers was cSyaorans' job, so unless rSyaoran -- god, I am sick of typing these c's and r's   does it, and maybe everyone else too, they can still collect the feathers. Not that cSyaoran isn't collecting them anymore, that's actually all he's doing, but it won't be the same as before, because Sakura has her mind set on something herself now.

and, I'm glad they're all sticking together now, instead of going off in different directions. If Fye left I think I'd cry.

oh, also, chap next week, and a break the week after. friggen' CLAMP with all these breaks.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's sad to see them out of Tokyo since I loved this world (especially since so much was revealed!) but they have to go to the next world.

Bad Cloney though. He's killing all those people!


----------



## Rori (Nov 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _136_ 



 was pure fan service.  

I can't believe it's been 3 whole months since they were in tokyo. Well atleast we know they've only stuck to that world for 3 months.

Seems as though cSyaoran is still on his killing spree. ;-; That was a whole lot of bodies and blood.

No chap next week.


----------



## DTMaster (Nov 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aww no chapter again for the week? Wow, that entire scenerio took a 3 month time period? With everything so fast pased it felt much less than that.  

Although it was a great way to end the arc, I wonder what new world the group is going to and what more character development we'll see. Especially Fai and Real Syaoran's past. But either way, it ended off very beautifully and in a bloody fashion. 

Although, even if the feather will remain in the world for now I wonder if it'll find it's way back to Sakura.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh my... everyone is so HOT!!!

*Spoiler*: _spoilers for the latest chapter_ 



I wonder what happened during the 3 months that we didn't see? And why are they playing that chess game where everyone is chained up? (But oh my, Kurorin and Fai chained up basically together is putting bad images in my head) Is there a prize which is a feather?


----------



## Rori (Nov 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the prize is most likely the feather, I think. I don't see another reason why they'd do it.

I thought someone was missing, too; where's mokona? unless I missed him. o_o He doesn't seem to be in that chapter at all.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OH YEAH. MOKONA. I forgot about Mokona! I think I was too distracted by the hotness.

Maybe CLAMP forgot to draw Mokona because they were too distracted by the hotness.


----------



## Rori (Nov 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess he wouldn't look good in chains, but I still miss him.  

and what about Fye, isn't he supposed to 'feed' () because he's a vampire and all, and it has been 3 months. What's happened during that time? 

CLAMP!


----------



## DTMaster (Nov 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chains and another new dark arc. Lots of bondage fanservice for the girls. I'm so curious what the heck happened in those 3 months, with the family issue and this "chess" tournement.


----------



## Misa (Nov 28, 2006)

*joins*

<333 I love how sakura was dressed in the first page.They all look so awesome and powerful


----------



## Rori (Nov 29, 2006)

^ xD This isn't a club, but you can join in our chat over Tsubasa! =D 

Yep, Sakura, indeed, looked awesome. She's changed so much as of late. Ever since _that_ happened.


----------



## Misa (Nov 29, 2006)

X3 that what i meant 

yeah she is awesome and a little more self confident.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder if the new sayoran loves sakura?I like this sayoran better and i dont know why D:


----------



## Rori (Nov 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, yeah! I really really like this Syaoran for some reason. 

It'd be crazy if he was actually in love with Sakura. Even though, he's watched her his whole life (through cloneys eye) it could be possible that he does have feelings for her. 

But I'm not going to jump right into it, he's shown that he cares about her and wants to protect her, but not anything more than that.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I also wonder if this Syaoran is in love with Sakura. Sakura has to end up with Syaoran because that's the way CLAMP canon works, but which Syaoran will she end up with?



Is the next chapter out yet? I want to see more hotness.


----------



## Rori (Dec 3, 2006)

Chap 137 will come out Wednesday, cause' CLAMP took a week off last week.

Then it's a whole 20 days until chap 138, (27/12) because CLAMP's taking yet another break.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 8, 2006)

Just to clear something up im already past this point but was Ashura-ō supposed to be a guy


----------



## Rori (Dec 8, 2006)

^ I think so, but I'm clueless right now, I'll edit later if I get around to finding out. Because I was pretty confused myself on that.

anyway, new chap


*Spoiler*: __ 




Everyone looked Hot
The feeding scene was Hot
Fye, especially, looked Hot
Sakuras attitude to Syaoran is ho- I mean pretty cold. 

I mean, I don't understand why she has to keep apologizing to him - though the part where she jumped in front of him when he was having stones thrown at him was beautiful. But all he's trying to do is help her and shes plain out rejecting anything from him. 

I hope it changes, the teaser at the end said something about 'The feelings which pass by each other sooner or later will cross' Now I don't exactly know who that's talking about; Sakura and Syaoran or Fye and Kurogane, because Fye, too, is trying not to get close to Kurogane, he's still calling him by his first, full name. ;_____;

The Kuro and Syaoran bit was so cute, he's playing daddy. <33 Did Syaoran think he was going to pull him by the hair or something? Bless.

Beautiful chapter overall, the downer is just it's 20 days until the next chapter. Well, no, 17, but it still feels like forever.


----------



## DTMaster (Dec 8, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> ^ I think so, but I'm clueless right now, I'll edit later if I get around to finding out. Because I was pretty confused myself on that.
> 
> anyway, new chap
> 
> ...



 That was pretty funny. Although more fan service for the girls, the story is progressing quite in an intresting direction.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The world that was in ruins and the people throwing stuff against the real Saoyron, seems like the clone has been doing a quick job of collecting the feathers. But aside from that, the illegial chess tournement continues!


----------



## Sawako (Dec 8, 2006)

I love this world. To me, it's officially The World of Hotness.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And finally we get to see the feeding! I love how Kurogane kind of manipulated Fai into drinking it by just letting the blood drink.  I wish they showed Kurorin's face though. I want to see what he feels as Fai is sucking his blood. And I wish Fai would start calling Kuro-tan by his nicknames. 

Kuro-sama was so awesome in this chapter. I loved every panel with him in it.


----------



## DTMaster (Dec 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm wondering about the talk the real Saoyran and Kurogane had before the ending. Does this Saoyran love the princess? O.o Anyways, the weird chess theme is getting to me. The master controling the pieces and how your fighting abilities are limited to the master's will. There's gotta be a really far our explaination for it.


----------



## faithangel (Dec 9, 2006)

*comes in*

fai!!  *runs*


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2006)

DTMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering about the talk the real Saoyran and Kurogane had before the ending. Does this Saoyran love the princess? O.o Anyways, the weird chess theme is getting to me. The master controling the pieces and how your fighting abilities are limited to the master's will. There's gotta be a really far our explaination for it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, I think it's more complicated than that. Because it's clone Syaoran that's been suporting Sakura all this time he sort of feels as though whatever he does for her won't amount to as much as if it were clone Syaoran, so he hesitates to comfort her for the reason that he's afraid that he won't help or she'd reject his support. Something like thant I think.


----------



## Rori (Dec 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just burned through this chapter again (for the 7th time >_>) and I swear Fye looks so much better with his hair up. It.Must.Stay.Like.That

-

Well, it looks to me that Sakura already is rejecting him, it's not outright coming from her mouth, but it's in her body language.

And I also find it a bit cruel when she says she'll get CSyaorans heart back as his heart is now in the real Syaoran. .___. CLAMP said Tsubasa would have a happy ending, so I'm excited to see how the story will play out.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2006)

^lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know what you mean it's not like it's real Syaoran's fault that without real Syaoran's heart Clone Syaoran is just some cold blooded feather seeker. I see what  mean though, but that's even more of reason why Syaoran distances himself from her, because he feels not only that he can't help her but no mater how hard he tries to make her feel better she won't accept it and only Clone Syaoran can make her feel beter. That's sort of sad though cause I really like real Syaoran, I think I like him better than Clone Syaoran.


----------



## Rori (Dec 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yup, but I don't think all this avoiding is going to last at all. 

It's like Kurogane said; '_because she's strong, she's fragile. If someone doesn't tell her that, she'll break for sure. Soon

It's impossible for that magician, because those two are the same_'

^ that meaning, Fye can't always be the one to support Sakura, because like her, he's also fragile, so in the end, it will be Syaoran. And the teaser at the end hints to it even more; _'the feelings will soon cross_' So Sakura can't avoid him forever whether she likes it or not.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Sakura better appreciate real Syaoran's support. I mean seriously not only does he feel bad because he feels reponsible for everything clone Syaoran has done, but I bet he feels like a total outcast in their group since he only just joined up with them and doesn't share all their past memories (well not really anyway since he just watched through clone Syaoran's eye).


----------



## faithangel (Dec 11, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeaaa!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm, I think I should start finishing the stuff I haven't read yet...

Anyone know what volume in the manga when they leave Chii's world?


----------



## Rori (Dec 15, 2006)

Chi's world? 

You wouldn't by any chance mean the episode in season 2 where they visit a world where Chi is? That's a filler.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 18, 2006)

^yea that was filler, though I'll admit it was one of the few entertaining fillers


----------



## Rori (Dec 18, 2006)

In general, I like Chi (meaning, I only like her in Chobits) and I really really don't like her being in Tsubasa. She really does nothing for the story. Except maybe keep an eye out for Fye when Ashura wakes up.

We'll probably find out later why she was created, too.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, Chii doesn't really fit into Tsubasa IMO and I have no idea why. I hope the only canon Chii we'll see is the one back in Fai's world. However, if another Chii pops up, I want Hideki there!

Wasn't Chii just created to alert Fai when Ashura woke up? I always assumed that was her only role back in Fai's world.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 18, 2006)

^who knows, as far as things go now, she's pretty much just a throw away character.


----------



## Misa (Dec 18, 2006)

Sakura is so mean >< poor Sayoran ;_; maybe they should clone Sakura too lol

Also does anyone know if there was a chapter last week? it didnt come out in the groups msn


----------



## Rori (Dec 18, 2006)

No chapter until Dec 27th. They're having 3 weeks off.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 18, 2006)

They want to torture us with no Tsubasa and no fanservice for a few weeks so they keep taking breaks.

I wonder if there's a clone Sakura out there somewhere so both of the Syaorans can have their Sakuras and live happily ever after.


----------



## Rori (Dec 18, 2006)

^ XD

I'm used to CLAMP's long breaks now. I mean how many times have they had us wait every other week for a chapter?

Hopefully the pace will pick up again, especially after this long break. =/

As for a clone Sakura, I don't think or hope there is one. And if Syaoran is from CCS world, well, he already has his Sakura. But then again, I still don't think that's the Syaoran from CCS, regardless of the same attacks. CLAMP even said they don't want to involve the original characters too much.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm used to CLAMP's breaks too but they're still torturous to me.

Yeah, I doubt there's a clone Sakura too since there was no time for Sakura to ever get kidnapped and cloned, so now I feel bad for one of those Syaorans, unless real!Syaoran is actually CCS!Syaoran like some people think (although I don't personally believe that).


----------



## Rori (Dec 18, 2006)

And if he is, it would mean CCS Sakura & Syaoran really didn't have a happy ending. *sounds cheesy ¬_¬* But honestly, those two, you'd think they'd live happily ever after, only for Syaoran to get kidnapped and sealed away? No, I just don't think that's it.

Well, guess all we can do is sit here and suffer until Dec 27th. ;_____;


----------



## Sawako (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, the problem I find with that is that I always assumed that real!Syaoran got kidnapped when he was little (which is why there's a little Syaoran in all of Sakura's flashbacks) and that would mean the Syaoran would never have time to grow up a bit in the CCS world. So CCS!Sakura and Syaoran had a happy ending, I think.

*suffers until two days after Christmas*


----------



## Misa (Dec 18, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> No chapter until Dec 27th. They're having 3 weeks off.



x_X noo..... oh well i can still live


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh the Chi world was a filler? xD
I was going to start off the manga after some of the anime I'd had watched since the anime isn't that great but the manga is awesome. Well, what volume was the one after they left the race cup thing, I think it was the first arc in the anime of the 2nd season.


----------



## Rori (Dec 19, 2006)

> Well, the problem I find with that is that I always assumed that real!Syaoran got kidnapped when he was little



Yeah, I went back over the chapters, and he does indeed look little when he got sealed, well, here's some scans: 1, 2. Sorry they're so small, got them off the msn group. =.=

*Siru*, after Piffle world (which is the race) you should start reading the chapters from 91 (Vol 13.) onwards. It goes inito the arc where we find out Kuroganes past, and I know that has been in the anime, but I guess it's better to start off there, just as well. Hope that helped. =D



> x_X noo..... oh well i can still live



Only 8 more days. ¬_¬


----------



## Sawako (Dec 19, 2006)

Wait, you need to go back and read the Shura arc because in the manga that was before Piffle but in the anime it came after.

However, I don't have the manga with me right now so I don't know what chapter that starts at. It's right before Piffle though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 19, 2006)

Alright, I just finished volume 13, and damn. Kurogane's Past Arc was probably the best thing in TRC I've read yet.

I'll go look for the Shura arc now.

EDIT:
Whoops, looks like I've actually already seen the Shura Arc and forgot about it. lol My bad.
Guess I'm almost caught up, I already read the Tokyo Arc a long time ago. I think I'm just about done.

Btw, Does the anime leave out any arcs that are in the manga?


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 20, 2006)

^you might also want to go back to the arc before or after outo that they skipped in the anime. It's not exactly crucial, but if you want the full story.

EDIT: sorry I missed your message at the end of your post ^^;; the anime does skip one arc and it's the one I mentioned. Don't ask me why they did this, it would make more sense to me if they had just included it so they wouldn't have to do very many fillers, but I guess they thing they're writing is better or something -_-


----------



## Sawako (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, I can't believe that they skipped over the world right after outo. Even if they weren't in that world for very long, it's one of my favorites and I was looking forward to seeing it animated. Those bunny people are awesome!


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 21, 2006)

^yea that chapter was cute.


----------



## Rori (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh, of course, the country with the bunnies. >_< It was a short arc, but it was cute nonetheless. I enjoyed reading that, too. Shame they didn't include it in the anime, it'd been a helluva lot better then some of those filler arcs they had.

Only 4 more days until the next chapter.


----------



## Misa (Dec 27, 2006)

@ Rori: Are they taking this week off too?

i dont see the chapter


----------



## Rori (Dec 27, 2006)

Nope, it's out! =D

 


*Spoiler*: _138_ 



 God, it's felt like forever since we've had a chapter. 

But, yayyy.  Finally!

This chapter was full of angst. Syaoran especially. I don't get his relationship between him and Clow though. Pretty confused on that part. 

Ooohh, almost forgot; the splash page!  Sakura/Fye hug. It's absolutely beautiful. I stared at it for ages before I remembered I had to read the rest of the chapter. 

Haaa, Fye is as hot as ever,  and it was soooo cute what he said in that conversation with Kuro. That he wouldn't let anyone hurt them again. Fye. ;_____;

Syaoran vowing that he'll protect Sakura no matter what. XD (Cute!) But I think it'll have to be the other way around now as Syaoran managed to get hit with the thorns.  

So that means Sakura's going to have to show some affection, which she's been avoiding doing the last few chaps. 

*other things she loved*

- page 3. Self explanatory. 
- Fye/Kuro team work.

Overall, I fekkin' loved this chapter.

Now I just have to wait 7 more days for the next chapter. 




*keali-lxn*, if you're interested the quickest way to get the chapters every week is probably this live journal:


----------



## Rori (Dec 27, 2006)

raw - link above
translations - 

If you haven't already got your hands on both. XD


----------



## Misa (Dec 27, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> raw - link above
> translations -
> 
> If you haven't already got your hands on both. XD



  thanks~


----------



## Rori (Dec 28, 2006)

You're welcome. =)

For anyone who wants to know, the serialization is back on track. The next month is packed full of chapters with *no* breaks.  (using that smiley way too much)

- cred for the info, and news can be found at


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 28, 2006)

^that's awesome, no more breaks. I must say I'm usually pretty good with waiting for these releases I don't get all fangirly anyway XP. This weeks chapter was awesome. Huge question though:

*Spoiler*: __ 



In Sakura's dream with clow, clow was talking to syaoran, but it seemed like the syaoran he was talking to was real syaoran and not clone syaoran. How is that possible :S it's sort of weird I dunno....and then with Syaoran's vow to protect Sakura, was that in response to his talk with kuro-pi or was it some kind of un declared promise to clow? This chapter left many questions.


----------



## Rori (Dec 29, 2006)

No more breaks means it will keep me through the two weeks that we don't have Naruto.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Me and you aren't the only one's confuzzled with Clow's speech in this chapter it seems. Alot of people seem to be having wtf moments at what the hell he was going on about.

Honestly, Clow, you haven't appeared in the manga for so long, at least speak in plain English when you do.  



> In Sakura's dream with clow, clow was talking to syaoran, but it seemed like the syaoran he was talking to was real syaoran and not clone syaoran. How is that possible



Well it could be that he was talking to real Syaoran. As real Syao can see/hear everything that the clone see's it seems that Clow could have been talking to real Syaoran through the clone. Even if clone and Sakura has no idea what he was going onabout. Does that make sense? 



> it's sort of weird I dunno....and then with Syaoran's vow to protect Sakura, was that in response to his talk with kuro-pi or was it some kind of un declared promise to clow?



I think it was in response to Clow from what I gathered:



As he said to him: _'Even like this, you want to protect, right?'_

Argh, I still can't make heads or tails of what the hell he's going on about.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 30, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well it could be that he was talking to real Syaoran. As real Syao can see/hear everything that the clone see's it seems that Clow could have been talking to real Syaoran through the clone. Even if clone and Sakura has no idea what he was going onabout. Does that make sense?



*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm that would imply that Clow knew that real syaoran existed, must be some magic thing or something, how freakishly complex....


----------



## Rori (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, there is one more break. And it's this week.  And I was waiting for it to be released.  

So I checked properly, and 139 is out the 10th.


----------



## Misa (Jan 4, 2007)

^
><

oh well there is still new anime and Jap dramas on youtube.

@_@ altough im still confused with this chapter.


----------



## Rori (Jan 4, 2007)

Heh, sorry. >_< The week off is probably due to golden week, or whatever holiday they had over in Japan.



> @_@ altough im still confused with this chapter.



You mean Clow's speech? XD People have even gone to lengths to decipher it, but I get confused more and more by the minute. I just give up on it. CLAMP like's their riddles.

No Tsubasa, no Naruto and I'm ill. What a great new year this is turning out to be.


----------



## Fubar (Jan 4, 2007)

The only part I don't get is the very end of what he says.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This too is just like being blood related.


----------



## Misa (Jan 4, 2007)

^ i guess it means that like brothers they cant be together as a couple....



Rori ♥ said:


> Heh, sorry. >_< The week off is probably due to golden week, or whatever holiday they had over in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too x____x btw is that Nodame in your sig? o.o


----------



## Rori (Jan 4, 2007)

Nodame? Is that a Jdrama? The one in my sig is a Jdrama, but it's called _Hana Yori Dango_



> This too is just like being blood related.



Urgh, if there's any line that confused me, it's that one.


----------



## Misa (Jan 4, 2007)

^ yeah is a Japanese drama ^^ "Nodame Cantible" i think it is her

Btw i went to the bookstore today and saw the tsubasa character guide or something like that and it said that a girl kept poping out in some worlds and if she can travels worlds too.. @_@ that got me interested in her.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Last panels


----------



## Rori (Jan 5, 2007)

I remember noticing that girl about a few months back. Twas weird. She's everywhere. I wonder if they just put her in for the heck of it or not.

So she's actually mentioned in the character guide.


----------



## Misa (Jan 14, 2007)

^yup

Hm..


*Spoiler*: _139_ 



The chapter was good not so bad, but i had wish for sakura to do more for him ;_; but sayoran looked great ^o^

Next week guys next week i expect sayoxsaku


----------



## Rori (Jan 18, 2007)

Gaaah, Sakura's angsting is really getting ott.


*Spoiler*: _140_ 



 I understand that she misses her clone Syaoran, and she's trying hard to get money so she can rebuild the ones he destroyed. But she needs to acknowledge the fact that there is no way to get Clone Syaoran back unless she want to lose Real Syaoran as clones heart now resides in him.

Unless CSyaorans lub for her turns him into a real boy. T_____T And real Syaoran is angsting because she's angsting. Mokona was the only small entertainment in this chapter.

I love the splash page, I wouldn't be surprised if we got a KuroFye one next week, or Ashura as he's finally woke up and the next country they're going to is Celes anyway.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 18, 2007)

Question so when Real Syaoran was sealed he placed part of his heart? inside the clone S so when real S wakes up the hear went back to him? Now wouldnt that make him the one Sakura fell in love with in the first place since what she esentially fell in love with was part of him  *is confused :S*


----------



## Rori (Jan 18, 2007)

It's not that it returned as soon as he woke up. By the time real Syaoran was strong enough to escape from the tube himself the seal on the heart of the clone Syaoran was already breaking.

As for Sakura, I don't think it has anything to do with who has the heart, it was the clone she fell in love with/ is childhood friends with. Even if they're the same, they're different. That doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 18, 2007)

In a wierd way i understand she sees him as nothing more than a different Syaoran like all the other ones she met but isnt Lee but is actually lee since lee's personality is a match for syaoran (at this point im rambling so im going to stop before my mind explodes from this) :S 

BTW 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Kingy is back D: *damn bishis they are everywhere*


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 18, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Gaaah, Sakura's angsting is really getting ott.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _140_
> ...



lol, my sentiments exactly

*Spoiler*: __ 



to be honest, I really do think that Sakura wouldn't care if real syaoran gave his heart to clone syaoran and died (yes, at this point I do think that sakura is that cold hearted to real syaoran  ). I too am sick of her giving syaoran the brush off. Syaoran is being so good to her and she treats him like garbage (which is a shame cause syaoran looked really hot in this chapter  ). I'm actually excited to see a plot turn to Fye, Chi, and Ashura, I've had enough of the Sakura angst for now.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Sakura.  I hate seeing her sad. I wish she could just accept real!Syaoran.

And OMG. I read the last few pages a lot of times! Ashura... has awakened!! They better get to Celes fast! While keeping their Infinity outfits.


----------



## Misa (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont like seeing sakura sad  just accept sayoran ;__; also what doee this mean when sakura says this?
 "Why isnt shaoran-kun the one i see before now?"

I loved the chapter cover


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 25, 2007)

ugh, this last chapter also has me confused :S

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't understand the conversation Fye had with Sakura about how she's different from before, also the whole Ashura business kind of got swept under the rug in this chapter. And what the heck does Sakura want in that country? I just get this vibe that the only difference in Sakura now is that she's a selfish bitch.


----------



## Misa (Jan 25, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> ugh, this last chapter also has me confused :S
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i know   fai and sakura are getting too close to each other >.<

Sakura is being weird -_- and i hate it T3T

That thing she wants to do better be good.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 8, 2007)

::: Sakura is now on my last nerve

*Spoiler*: __ 



 How completely selfish of her to want to travel different worlds by herself. All this time everyone has been trying their bests for and even more so since clone syaoran left and now she's acting like everyone else is a big burden to her or something. I official do not care what happens to her, someone just seriously needs to slap her


----------



## Misa (Feb 11, 2007)

^ agreed 
</3


----------



## Rori (Feb 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _143_ 





T___T Sakura's still giving this 'my high and mighty self will travel alone' attitude. It's really annoying me now. Look how worried Mokona is, and she doesn't even care.

Even though, she's leaving because of a future she 'foresaw' when she touched Fye, and not wanting it to happen she's going to leave them, find Syaoran and then they'll all meet back up again. Lovely, she's got it all planned out. ?_?

I wonder if she'll go to Celes, as that's the next world, and from what she's saying when she leaves this world, it will be by herself.


----------



## GaryDAI (Feb 19, 2007)

Is Fye still a vampire?


----------



## Kraker2k (Feb 19, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Is Fye still a vampire?



Yes he is T_T


I finally cought up with this manga...oh my...why did it have to go all pear shaped....why is Sakura being so cold...T_T...I want it to go back to normal..


----------



## Sawako (Mar 24, 2007)

Bump.

Oh man, you've all read the latest chapter right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



CHII!!! FREYA (I think that's her at least)!!! THREE WORLDS CONNECTED OH MY!!!!!!

Two of the worlds are Infinity and Celes of course. What's the third? The xxxHolic world? The world Freya is taking Sakura?


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 24, 2007)

> Is Fye still a vampire?





> Yes he is T_T



OMG NOT FAIR! 

I wasn't keeping up!


----------



## Rori (Mar 24, 2007)

Ryo reads Tsubasa too? 	


*Spoiler*: _147_ 





Was never expecting Freya to show up. I don't know which is the third world, I was thinking it was xxxHolic world.

Everything happened so fast in this chapter, I couldn't keep up. I wonder where Sakura is going right now. Celes? I hope so. 

Look's like we're in for a good chapter this Wednesday.


----------



## Rori (Mar 29, 2007)

I know, double post, shoot me.

But *Oh.My.Fucking.God.
*

 


*Spoiler*: _148_ 





 Let me just take a while to get over this chapter.

..

...

Did Fye just *stab* Sakura?

Am I seeing right? o_________o

... I swear, CLAMP, you never fail to surprise us every chapter. 

I can't even make sense as to why he stabbed her. This was what was said at the time:

_But one day...

If someone appears who surpasses the reason you've been locked up in different places...
That powerful magic that is, you will..._

and then after he stabbed her

_you will kill that person_

I'm currently reading some other forums to try and make sense of wtf is going on.

another thing, did anyone else find the scenes of Fyes past really disturbing? I just didn't even want to look at some of it.


----------



## Kraker2k (Mar 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _148_ 



It seems to me Fye was locked up bye Fei Wong Reed, there was some other Fye look a like, which our Fye killed, then Asura came and rescued Fye.

Whats Intersting is that look a like, is it possible he was a clone of Fye? Maybe Fye is the clone? Maybe Fye was the original clone Fei Wong created as a test subject?

argh...too many questions....


----------



## Rori (Mar 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was under the impression that, that was Fye's twin. But it could just as well be his clone.

I'm more curious as to which one was saved. Did he let himself out, or did he let his twin/clone/lookalike out?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm reading Tsubasa again after having stopped at least a year ago. I started at the beginning once again, I had forgotten how wonderful it is. I really enjoyed all the references to other Clamp series and the bits that cross over with XXXholic. How nostalgic!


----------



## Sawako (Apr 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that the second Fai in the tower was Fai's twin. I don't think it was a clone or anything, because that would be weird.

How did such a ugly child turn into such a beautiful Fai?

And OMFG SAKURA-CHAN!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2007)

Could someone provide with a chapter to volume layout?  I got to volume 17 or so and wanted to fix my collection and not start at the wrong place.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I'm up to volume 12 of the manga, so I guess I'll talk about it here. So spoilers and junk for up to there ahead. XD Such a sweet story, although the elongated bodies kind of weirded me out but the faces and expressions are lovely. I do so love how Fye looks in that silly hat in Jieido Country. He also reminds me of Kowaru from Eva, must be all the smiling and the slightly tossled medium-length hair style. 

It is always interesting to see what familiar character model will show up next. It amuses me to see Miyuki-chan running through the different places in one panel. XD I forgot how hot young Seishirou is. o.O; And I also like how characters linked from past series (like Touya and Yukito) are also linked whenever they appear). Mokona's and Fye's interactions with Kurogane are adorable. And as amusing and cute the thought Fye and Kurogane is, for some reason I keep picturing Fye with Sakura even though it would never happen. xD Mokona's open eyes always freak me out. ^^;

The story really makes me watch to read/watch CCS again. I never did finish that whole series even though I own it. Also, makes me wish I had read some other Clamp series, like RG Veda. Now, about the kicking that Syaoran does, why does he miss less? How does using his legs make his lack of depth preception less of a factor? o_O;

So far my favorite chapters are the one with Yasha and Ashura, everything just tied together so well. Also, in the race, Kurogane is totally piloting the Batmovile. xD


----------



## Rori (Apr 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _149_ 





Beautiful chapter, full of angst. And I like angst.

Ah, Fye breakdown, I was expecting that. All those little Sakura flashbacks especially.

And Sakura/Fye hug V.2 was just as beautiful. *needs to stop using the word beautiful*

So we've got some arc ahead of us, but I'm baffled as to how it will play out. First we've got to follow Fye, Kuro and Syaoran and then there's body Sakura and soul Sakura. Not forgetting cSyaoran that's been neglected lately. 

I'm so sad that Sakura's split ... (twice XD) from the group. I never did want them to split up. But I'm really looking forward to how CLAMP takes this.


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a bit late in this, but OMG this latest chapter just killed me dead. O_o 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe how CLAMP seriously love fucking with us! They make all this nice bonds and then boom! They go ape shit. Naturally, I can't wait for the next chapter! XD


----------



## Rori (Apr 18, 2007)

Prettttttty splash pages. 


*Spoiler*: _150_ 



Lots of talking this week. And as usual I didn't take it all in.

The only thing that interested me this chapter is: what has Fye been lying about?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 10, 2007)

No one has posted here in a while. 


*Spoiler*: _The latest chapter_ 



The Fai twins are adorable. <3 

But just OMGWTFZOMBIETWIN?!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get chapters 116-the most recent one??


----------



## DTMaster (Jun 14, 2007)

I got to here for them. Or you could Just Look up the MSN group for Tsubasa.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

I swear I'll make a pimping project for TRC if it's this underlooked.

Anyone read the new chapter yet besides me? I'm surprised with Kurogane, I wonder if he's going to fight Fai or Ashura.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 30, 2007)

*Sigh... Tsubasa makes me sad. This last chapter was... booo hooo...  We need more clone and twin action please.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 26, 2007)

Last couple of chapters were just pure greatness. Kurogane and Fai have got so much character development.

Now looks like xxxholic and TRC are about to come together or something.

Kuroganes 'incident' really makes me wonder if he'll stay with the group or not.


----------



## id_1948 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great series.. especially the recent chapters...but a few quick question about the celes arc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I understand now why sakura left the group and did what she did (basically she prevented sayoran from dying by allowing fai to attack her when she bonded with her feather/memory)
But what exactly happened between fai and his twin brother ??? what was the lost memory that activated the 2nd curse... and why did the king ashura help him in the first place.. he gives the impression of being a good guy... then a bad guy... then it gets confusing


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I really don't understand much of Fai and Yui with their curse but maybe read some info about it on Wiki? I don't think it'll come up again though.




TRC 169 is sooooo good, a bunch of great things shown this chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fai loses his last bit of magic in his eye which turned from blue to gold now. Kurogane gains a new artificial arm from some people in the Piffle World.

But...
SEISHIRO APPEARS!!!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 19, 2007)

yea, the curse thing going on with Fai is a bit confusing. I need to read that bit over later...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was shocked when Fai only took his brother's name..Yui wouldn't have been fitting for..Yui tbh 




Argh, only on chapter 164..I'll catch up with you guys soon


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2007)

Next weeks chapter is going to be pure greatness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a feeling Seishiro will go do something to Fai. I just don't know what since Seishiro is interested in the vampires powers.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Seishirou gives Fai something useful even though that's a slim chance 

Argh, I wonder how Fai is going to use magic now  Hmm, he should've at least gained some vampire powers like super strength and speed


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I read this chapter a few days ago, and even though I should've calmed down by now, all I have to say is...

*FUUMA!!!* *SEISHIROU!!*

Oh, and yay for Kurogane getting an automail from Piffle's Tomoyo. And Fai lost his pretty blue eyes.  Although gold is cool too.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly can't imagine Fai having gold eyes xD I miss his blue eyes >_< 

And what's with the relationship between Watanuki and Syaoran?..I'm guessing it's something related to xxxHolic, but I haven't started reading it yet :/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

So what's everyones favorite arc/saga so far?

Mine would have to be the Tokyo mainly because of Kamui and Subaru being so awesome. And action-packed with people losing eyes/vampires/clones/Sakura fighting. Actually, to tell the truth. The little mini-arc with Kurogane's past was also my favorite.

As for second favorite it'd be Celes(A sad story with Yui and Fay) and Oto(It was awesome with the Oni and stuff and then Seishiro at the end made it even better).


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

^Mine is definitely Tokyo. I'm also a fan of Infinity, mainly because of their outfits (yes, because that's a very good reason to like a world) and Celes since I'm a Fai fan. Oto was also great because of Seishirou and everything that happened in that world.


Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, gold eyes will make Fai look more like a vampire!

Even in xxxHolic, we have no idea what the relationship between Watanuki and Syaoran is. All we know is that they have a great bond, to the point where Syaoran even paid a price in advance in case anything happened to Watanuki.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 21, 2007)

Tbh, there are like 3 arcs in Tsubasa that's in the same league for me >_< But I guess I'll say:

The Celes Arc is the best for me atm. Seeing Fai's past was shocking and a twist as well. And, it's never too boring to see Fai use magic  Then comes Infinity arc after that celes. The fight between that persocon and Syaoran was awesome 



Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




lol, shouldn't his eyes be red instead? 

Ahh, I see...Well, I know CLAMP recycled a lot of characters for Tsubasa but I hope they explain a bit further with their bond because that was kinda random


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Tbh, there are like 3 arcs in Tsubasa that's in the same league for me >_< But I guess I'll say:
> 
> The Celes Arc is the best for me atm. Seeing Fai's past was shocking and a twist as well. And, it's never too boring to see Fai use magic  Then comes Infinity arc after that celes. The fight between that persocon and Syaoran was awesome
> 
> ...


What's the third arc? You named two.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I know red is a better choice, but gold seems more vampirish than blue.

I wish Watanuki was a recycled character from CCS so we'd have some sort of idea of their relationship. *sigh*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Touya and Yukito need to comeback.

I need more CCS characters.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

I would say "I hope Touya and Yukito pop up in another world!" but the anime had them pop up enough times that I'm actually starting to get sick of seeing them in so many worlds without a Sakura in it. 

I hope the Touya and Yukito of Clow Country come up again though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2007)

Those were the ones I meant, though. I don't want the useless ones with no supernatural powers appearing. =x


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> What's the third arc? You named two.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ahh, I forgot ^^;; It would be the LeCourt country where Kurogane's past is revealed  It brought me to tears..almost >_<


*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess that's true xD

Lol, but Watanuki's design isn't similar to CCS's characters  Plus, you can't say no to Watanuki and Doumeki 




Argh, I can't wait for the OVA to come


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, next month is the first one, and then every other month afterwards. Atleast the wait isn't as long as the Hellsing OVAs.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, the Tokyo Revelations OVAs are almost out.  Just one more month until the first one. I wonder how much they'll cover in the first episode?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, next month is the first one, and then every other month afterwards. Atleast the wait isn't as long as the Hellsing OVAs.



haha, that's true. But I have to say Hellsing OVA's animation is worth waiting for tbh. Plus the next OVA's going to be 1 hour + 



Yachiru said:


> Oh yeah, the Tokyo Revelations OVAs are almost out.  Just one more month until the first one. I wonder how much they'll cover in the first episode?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the 1st OVA will cover all of LeCourt country and some of the Tokyo arc (where we see Kamui and Subaru )


----------



## Sawako (Oct 24, 2007)

Did anyone read the new chapter yet?  
*Spoiler*: _170_ 



Seishirou fighting both Fai and Syaoran! Yay!

And Syaoran's father... I wonder who it is?  Do you think it's a recycled character or a new character? Is it Clow?

And I love the little side conversation between Tomoyo and Fuuma. That was some nice comedy relief after so many chapters of angst.






Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 1st OVA will cover all of LeCourt country and some of the Tokyo arc (where we see Kamui and Subaru )



*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would it cover LeCourt? That was in the regular anime.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Fuuma isn't really on anyone's side. Although I think if he HAD to choose a side, he might choose Seishirou-niisan's. 


Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Clamp cares about i*c*st. In CCS, a little fourth grade was in a relationship with her teacher. In Chobits, Hideki fell in love with a ROBOT. I really don't think they care.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 28, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I think Fuuma isn't really on anyone's side. Although I think if he HAD to choose a side, he might choose Seishirou-niisan's.



Well, brothers do have to stick together 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Clamp cares about i*c*st. In CCS, a little fourth grade was in a relationship with her teacher. In Chobits, Hideki fell in love with a ROBOT. I really don't think they care.




*Spoiler*: __ 



But they weren't even related to each other so they don't count 

I mean, those two are fit to be a nice couple  It would be the craziest plot twist if they're siblings


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2007)

^(I'm too lazy to quote) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I'm just showing you that Clamp approves of weird relationships, like pedophilia and... robot love. So I'd be okay with Syaoran and Sakura being related. Which this Syaoran and Sakura are kind of already, since Sakura is the daughter of Clow, and Fei Wong mentioned how Syaoran is a relative of Clow.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 31, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> ^(I'm too lazy to quote)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know what you mean. I just want CLAMP to at least keep this relationship normal  I mean, there is a first time for everything, ne? 




oh, yea..chapter 171 is out now 


*Spoiler*: _171_ 



Man, this price exchange system is getting out of hand now :/ Now Tomoyo lost her power as dreamseer >_<

And we need more Seishirou vs. Syaoran


----------



## Sawako (Oct 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _171_ 



Yuuko so isn't fair. From Sakura, she's taken both her good luck AND her leg. From Tomoyo, she's taken her DREAMSEEING ABILITIES?! And for what, to go to one world? I feel like she's ripping them off...

I wonder if Yuuko uses the powers she takes, like if she now has good luck, and she's a dreamseer now?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

Syaoran ownage in the newest chapter was the climax.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 31, 2007)

Wait, so does that mean we missed the fight to listen to Fai and Tomoyo talk?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

Better not, they can talk some other time. The fight is way more important.


----------



## Rori (Oct 31, 2007)

Battle, past chat, battle, past chat.

That's all it is lately. 

There's been so many prices and exchanges that have happened I've lost count of them all.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 1, 2007)

Me too. We should make a list of things Yuuko's taken from others, so we can remember.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 4, 2007)

From the top of my head, all I can remember is Yuuko took:

- Fai's tattoo (which restricts his magic)
- Kurogane's Ginryu blade
- Syaoran's relationship with Sakura
- dress that Sakura made
- Cake for White Day

well, Yuuko does love doing business


----------



## Sawako (Nov 4, 2007)

Pip, you forgot like everything from the recent chapters. I'll put it in spoilers just in case though.

*Spoiler*: __ 



From the top of my head, there's also...
1. Tomoyo's dream seer abilities
2. Fai's eye color/magic
3. Sakura's good luck
4. The prize from Infinity
5. and I think Sakura's use of her leg? Can't remember


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 5, 2007)

When did Sakura lose one of her legs?

Also, Yuuko is so ripping them off with her prices. All of Fai's remaining magic, which based on the Shaoran clone is incredibly powerful, to go to one world? What the hell is that?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Pip, you forgot like everything from the recent chapters. I'll put it in spoilers just in case though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol, I know...I just have bad memory 

Hmm, I don't recall Sakura paying anything with the use of her leg 



hcheng02 said:


> Also, Yuuko is so ripping them off with her prices. All of Fai's remaining magic, which based on the Shaoran clone is incredibly powerful, to go to one world? What the hell is that?



No, Fai gave up his last remaining magic from his other eye as the price for Kurogane's replacement arm. 

The party was able to travel back to Nihon (Kurogane's homeplace) because Tomoyo paid the price for it (her dreamseer power).


----------



## Sawako (Nov 6, 2007)

If it weren't for Fei Wang's plans, none of this would be happening, so don't complain!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 6, 2007)

But I despise that man...ALOT 

*wants to give him a noogie


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 6, 2007)

New chapter is out. With more Syaoran vs. Seishiro goodness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's see how Syaoran's Raitei Shourai will go up against Seishiro


----------



## Kraker2k (Nov 7, 2007)

Garh... why do they make this all so confusing... they should have a summary or something.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter was good! Yay for Seishirou vs. Syaoran. I know Syaoran will win in the end, but how?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 10, 2007)

I lol'd that there was reason to Ashura-ou's madness  

Then again, if it weren't for him..Fai wouldn't be alive at the moment.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, thank you, psychotic Ashura-ou!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 11, 2007)

He should've at least gave Fai some of his powers before he died 

Oh, yea..the OVA's only a few days away


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, Fai has cool vampire powers, so he doesn't need anymore.

 Oh yeah, the OVAs! I hope the subs come out really fast! (I hope someone subs it...)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2007)

Kamui animated, how I waited so long.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 12, 2007)

I know, I can't wait! Beautifully animated Kamui!  And Subaru! And Fuuma!

Too bad Seishirou didn't show up in Tokyo. That would've been perfect.

I hope the twins end up in Nihon in upcoming chapters.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2007)

hello... i just did catch up with this manga...

i'm not really into the genre... but... Sakura and Syaoran have some kind of appeal that made me get into the series...

and guess what... i really like this story... it's full of... well... it's full of everything... it's really true you can't judge a book by it's cover...


----------



## Sawako (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, you're right, Blind Itachi. At first glance, it doesn't seem like such an amazing story, but it actually is!

And OMG, has anyone read the latest chapter yet?! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



WHOA. 

Okay, so Syaoran's now going into the dream world, and whose hand is that behind Sakura? That popped up at the end of xxxHolic too, and I was hoping this chapter would reveal whose hand that is, but they didn't!

And Sakura's feathers can really be used to revive the dead? Who does Fei Wang want to revive?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Seishiro would easily block Syaoran's attack, he's too badass for him to lose like that.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, of course not. I would've been very surprised if that damaged Seishirou. But that's so cheap, using Sakura's feather to block it. Oh well.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> hello... i just did catch up with this manga...
> 
> i'm not really into the genre... but... Sakura and Syaoran have some kind of appeal that made me get into the series...
> 
> and guess what... i really like this story... it's full of... well... it's full of everything... it's really true you can't judge a book by it's cover...



lol, welcome to the TRC craze then 



Yachiru said:


> And OMG, has anyone read the latest chapter yet?!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe some other character that has yet to be used from the other CLAMP series?


----------



## Sawako (Nov 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's Fei Wang's lover. .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 16, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's Fei Wang's lover. .




*Spoiler*: __ 



In that case, I'll assume he's gay..for now 




Heehee, after reading most of xxxHolic, I understand how Watanuki fits in this plot


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 What if there trying to revive clow reed?.... who knows, im too confused.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, a lot of people seem to think it's Clow, but that just doesn't make sense to me since he has two reincarnations. Can you revive someone who reincarnated himself?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 17, 2007)

littleblondepunk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What if there trying to revive clow reed?.... who knows, im too confused.





Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a lot of people seem to think it's Clow, but that just doesn't make sense to me since he has two reincarnations. Can you revive someone who reincarnated himself?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno..Clow doesn't seem to be the person that Fei Wang wants to revive _at all_. Since Fei Wang did mentioned that Clow interfered with his plans before..

I'm going to stick with my guess that the person is someone that hasn't been introduced to Tsubasa yet


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHA FOR THE WIN 

75 RAW

Seriously though ftw ._.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 17, 2007)

THAT'S OUT?! HELL YEAH! TOKYO REVELATIONS!! I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SUB! 



Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You have a good point. Clow interfered with his plans, so it can't be Clow that Fei Wang wants to revive.

I want it to be Hokuto (Tokyo Babylon) just because I want to see her in TRC. The other two characters from her series has popped up (Subaru and Seishirou), so why not her?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww, only the OP and END are downloadable. I need my Komui fix.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 17, 2007)

Yay, it looks pretty great in animation quality.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but I'm bumping it with this speedy release....

[Shinsen-Subs]_Tsubasa_RESERVoir_CHRoNiCLE_-_Tokyo_Revelations_OVA_-_01_[2E16894A].avi


----------



## Sawako (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm so excited!! The sub came out FAST! I love Shinsen-Subs now!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 20, 2007)

Bitches! New chapter is out, get it at mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, Clone Syaoran is back and kicking ass too. Seishiro dissappeared too.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 20, 2007)

I wonder if this whole dream battle is going to lead to the opening scenes of the first chapter with Syaoran and Sakura on opposite sides of the glass.

I wonder if he'll actually kill the clone though. I have been wondering if they would just become one Syaoran.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 20, 2007)

^That's what I've been guessing this whole time, since that tube thing in the opening sequence is the same tube Yuuko held as she explained Sakura was in the dream world.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man!  Syaoran vs. Syaoran fight! Who will win? I personally hope Syaoran wins!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 20, 2007)

damn... here comes the battle of battles... ...


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 20, 2007)

Too bad there is no chapter next week, but I think we get color pages so that should be nice.

And ever since we saw that glass tube thing, I've been waiting to get to those scenes and understand what is going on.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 21, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> I wonder if he'll actually kill the clone though. I have been wondering if they would just become one Syaoran.



It wouldn't matter if Syaoran kills his clone though since he already knows what the clone went through all this time. The only difference is that the clone Syaoran was with Sakura the whole journey and not the real one.



Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!  Syaoran vs. Syaoran fight! Who will win? I personally hope Syaoran wins!




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're going to have to pick one of the two, I'm afraid


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 21, 2007)

@Yachiru: lol... thanks to Captain Pimp i see what you did thar... XD...


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 21, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> It wouldn't matter if Syaoran kills his clone though since he already knows what the clone went through all this time. The only difference is that the clone Syaoran was with Sakura the whole journey and not the real one.



How exactly does the real Syaoran feel about Sakura? I know it seems like a stupid question, but he did say that those feelings of her being the most important person were the clone's.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2007)

The real Syaoran probably feels the same towards Sakura. But the problem is that Sakura doesn't feel the same way to the real Syaoran.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 21, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> @Yachiru: lol... thanks to Captain Pimp i see what you did thar... XD...



I didn't do anything naughty, did I? 



VaizardIchigo said:


> How exactly does the real Syaoran feel about Sakura?



Like Shiro said, the real Syaoran would feel the same way about Sakura, but she wouldn't. No one can blame her since the real Syaoran wasn't physically with her the whole time. Though Sakura does gradually trust him as the manga progress.



> I know it seems like a stupid question, but he did say that those feelings of her being the most important person were the clone's.



The real Syaoran is right about that in a way..because he feels guilty of suddenly replacing the clone Syaoran with himself. But in his heart, he knows he has decided to protect Sakura no matter what.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 21, 2007)

Fine, I pick the real Syaoran. 

Anyway, I think the real Syaoran feels the same way to Sakura as the clone did, but he was right in saying that it was also the clone's feelings and his alone.

Now, we just have to see if Sakura will be able to love the real one, since she fell in love with the clone, who is a different being than the real one.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 25, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good, then can you explain it for me? Because I sure as hell don't get it. (plus I'm too lazy to read xxxholic)


----------



## Sawako (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh, just read xxxHolic! It's a great manga!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 25, 2007)

xxxHolic is on my list to read in 2 weeks.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _175_ 



"Syaoran" is just too strong now!... damn... at least next release is a double issue... it must be something awesome... or else ...


----------



## Sawako (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is it good that next chapter is a double issue? That just means the next week, we don't have a chapter! It's not like it'll be twice as long. 

And yes, the clone is just too strong, especially since he took Fai's left eye! If the clone took Fai's right eye, would he actually be weaker from magic abuse?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea what would happen if he had his right eye, lol. I like how Fumma talked about Syaoran being unbelievably strong.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 6, 2007)

For some reason, I feel like this Syaoran vs. Syaoran fight is being prolonged for too long :S

Though I won't think that way if this arc ever gets animated


----------



## Sawako (Dec 6, 2007)

The only reason I hate the fight being prolonged is because it's making Holic enter more breaks. But it seems like the fight should end next chapter or the chapter after that, so no worries.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 6, 2007)

ive watched the all the eps and the latest ova and was wondering where i should start reading the manga from that continues from that point.?


----------



## Sawako (Dec 6, 2007)

Chapter One. 

Seriously. The manga is much better than the anime IMO, and some stuff has been cut out from the anime, like they censored drinking fun and blood. And there's no fillers in the manga. And there's amazing art.

I think it's around ch. 116 though.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 6, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Chapter One.
> 
> Seriously. The manga is much better than the anime IMO, and some stuff has been cut out from the anime, like they censored drinking fun and blood. And there's no fillers in the manga. And there's amazing art.
> 
> I think it's around ch. 116 though.



sounds like a plan...chpt 1 it is =) how far is the manga in comparispn to the latest OVA? like really far ahead?


----------



## Sawako (Dec 6, 2007)

The manga is about 60 chapters ahead of where the anime is at, and they're at their second world since Tokyo. So I don't know if you count that as really far ahead or not.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 7, 2007)

just read the manga and cant w8 for the next chapter to c the outcome of the battle =)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2007)

Third world since Tokyo, actually.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh oops, I meant third world. For a second there, I was thinking Infinity was still part of Tokyo.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 8, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> The only reason I hate the fight being prolonged is because it's making Holic enter more breaks. But it seems like the fight should end next chapter or the chapter after that, so no worries.



CLAMP's probably putting xxxHolic on hold since the connection between xxxHolic and Tsubasa is getting stronger with all that "dreams becoming reality stuff."

Hopefully, they can keep up the good stuff because I hate to see the two manga series ending soon


----------



## Sawako (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, I know why they're doing it, but I still hate it. 

I have a feeling they'll both end soon, sadly. But I'd rather have it end then it being prolonged so long I get sick of the story. Plus, the sooner they end this, the sooner they'll finish X. People have been waiting four years for them to finish X!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

Isn't TRC supposed to be longer than however long X is supposed to be?


----------



## Sawako (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, TRC is longer than X. Even though X is way older than it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

I see, I should try X sometime but I'm stil on xxxHolic.

Is the art in X any good as it was portrayed in TRC?


----------



## Sawako (Dec 9, 2007)

Take your time with X. It's on a forever hiatus anyway.

And yes, the art in X is very beautiful. 

Clamp's art in general is just amazing. They're one of my favorite manga artists simply because of the art.

Of course, there's some differences between how TRC and X is drawn, but I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## mab (Dec 11, 2007)

here is the new chapter enjoy


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks!... downloading right nao ...


Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome!... it finally kicked in!... go Shyaoran's body! go! ...


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm curious where this development will lead. COuld this mean the clone could have his feelings for Sakura restored? What does this mean for Syaoran then?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 11, 2007)

Threesome?...

oh... the wonders of plot evolution ...

Edit: so someone's ignoring me right on the next post ...


----------



## Sawako (Dec 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aww, yay, I love how the clone's body remembers its love for Sakura.

But what does this mean? Which Syaoran will Sakura end up with?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 11, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> I'm curious where this development will lead. COuld this mean the clone could have his feelings for Sakura restored? What does this mean for Syaoran then?



The clone doesn't have feelings for Sakura any longer since the seal on his right eye broke. It's just as Yuuko said that the body may remember regardless of the memories lost from the clone.



Blind Itachi said:


> Threesome?...
> 
> oh... the wonders of plot evolution ...



Lawl, oh..behave 



Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It shall be the real Syaoran. Who would pick someone that would hurt them?


----------



## Sawako (Dec 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, the clone is her childhood friend, and she barely knows the real Syaoran! Do you think she fell in love with the real one yet?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 13, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the clone is her childhood friend, and she barely knows the real Syaoran! Do you think she fell in love with the real one yet?



^
*Spoiler*: __ 



technically the real Syaoran has been through all of that friendship as well... only that he has got the position of spectator...


----------



## Majeh (Dec 19, 2007)

when does 177 come out..???


----------



## Sawako (Dec 19, 2007)

Probably next week. I think there's only a break this week because there was a double issue last week.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 19, 2007)

o i didnt know about the double issue....when i started reading i just read all of the manga in 1 day and up to 176 was already out...=)


----------



## Sawako (Dec 20, 2007)

Whoa, you read TRC all in one day? Good job! 

Oh, and for future reference, here is the schedule so far for chapters. 





			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ.com said:
			
		

> *12/12 - Shonen Magazine #02 & 03 - Chapter 176 (on sale).
> 12/26 - Shonen Magazine #04 & 05 - Chapter 177.*
> 01/09 - Shonen Magazine #06 - Chapter 178.
> 01/16 - Shonen Magazine #07 - Chapter 179.
> 01/23 - Shonen Magazine #08 - Chapter 180.


I bolded the two double issues we have. Basically, double issues mean we only get one chapter for two weeks, and not necessarily a longer chapter.

Oh, and Clamp loves to take breaks. So if there's not a chapter one week, it's probably because they're taking a break.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 20, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Whoa, you read TRC all in one day? Good job!
> 
> Oh, and for future reference, here is the schedule so far for chapters.
> I bolded the two double issues we have. Basically, double issues mean we only get one chapter for two weeks, and not necessarily a longer chapter.
> ...



alright...thnx for the heads up and update =)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 20, 2007)

*bangs head on desk

Thanks for the heads-up, Yachiru ^^ Oh, well..at least it seems like there's some progress with the plot atm.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 20, 2007)

Why are you banging your head?  We actually have chapters and no breaks (unless you count the breaks from the double issues, but that's actually not Clamp's fault).


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 23, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Why are you banging your head?  We actually have chapters and no breaks (unless you count the breaks from the double issues, but that's actually not Clamp's fault).



There's one break between 12/26 and 1/09 T_T

That breaks my heart


----------



## Sawako (Dec 24, 2007)

^That's because it's a double issue. That's actually not Clamp's fault.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey, i know there was supposed to be anime thread for this. But sadly the highly reliable search function seems to be, surprise, not working.

Could any of you happen to tell where i would be able to find/view the anime?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> ^That's because it's a double issue. That's actually not Clamp's fault.



Then the magazine that it's published in shall take the blame 



tenten-2-20 said:


> hey, i know there was supposed to be anime thread for this. But sadly the highly reliable search function seems to be, surprise, not working.
> 
> Could any of you happen to tell where i would be able to find/view the anime?



Well, here's the anime thread (yea, search function doesn't like us..) if you want. If you want the watch the anime, you can try searching through veoh and stage 6, but some episodes might not be there.. =/
-------------
Anyways, here chapter 177-->*Link*


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 26, 2007)

Well...Chapter 177 was pretty brief. LOL.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 28, 2007)

More like this arc is dragging on with nothing exciting happening 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Except that the real Shaoran had a feather inside him..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 28, 2007)

I only have a comment for the chapter...






Oh shi-...


----------



## Sawako (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel like that chapter should've been longer. 

But whoa... real Syaoran had a feather inside of him?!


----------



## Majeh (Jan 12, 2008)

Binktopia Released 178
  [3]


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ch. 178_ 



So we have been deceived about Sakura from the beginning as well 

What's next?..Kurogane is Syaoran's father? 

Well, I'm glad the real Sakura wasn't killed


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The heck? This stopy has more twists than an a thirty foor cork screw...
Well that tube from the first chapter have returned, and that Sakura has the same dress so mabye we´ll finally get t see what wappended there. But now I don´t get what failed on pg 20, since he was all along going to have a replica to go with the group and it seems like the newly stabbed Sakura is the replica... Very confusing.

But the last pages are still a flashback so WHEN THE HELL DID THIS HAPPEN!!?

That part in the first chapter also have the black frames of a flash back, but that is the replicas outfit but the outfit Sakura is wearing is the one she have had in recent chapters! Even more confused... 

My most logical explanation: ...Um, none...


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can some one please explain the whole deal with Sakura for me? Seriously I'm reading this chapter and I don't understand what the hell is going on. Apparently Sakura is a clone, but I thought that was her soul or something. Man, I just don't get this at all.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

I... am so confused. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, so the Sakura body that clone!Syaoran found in the first chapter was just a clone too? So where's the real Sakura body? Whaaaat?

I need  translation, since hers usually make more sense. 

Okay, so there's two Syaoran's, two Sakura's, two Fai's (if you count the twin), two Mokona's (black and white)... where's the second Kurogane?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jan 13, 2008)

I Agree. I have no clue what the HELL is going on  SO CONFUSED MY BRAINS GONNA 'SPOLDE!


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

Clamp likes to confuse me. xxxHolic is pretty confusing too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, new chapter is confusing, someone mind summing it up? Because right now I get the feeling there are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



2 Sakura's.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't sum it up. I don't really know what's going on.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And yeah, I THINK there are two Sakura's. That's what FWR seems to be implying.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 13, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Yeah, new chapter is confusing, someone mind summing it up? Because right now I get the feeling there are
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess is that Fei Wong just needs Sakura's body in order to travel through other dimensions. Her memories converted into feathers is probably just Fei Wong's plan to distract the others from his real plan.

Then again, this is CLAMP.. 






Ryoko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps he has a split personality?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

Split personality?  Nice.

The closest Kurogane has is his daddy, because his daddy looks exactly like him.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a question. I kinda stopped reading this manga a while ago but now I Want to start it back up.

I remember that I stopped reading around where sharoyon meets himself and takes his eye. I think I seen them go to the next world after that but I Forget. I do know that I seen up to that part where he takes his eye back and all that. I just forget what chapter it is  Can someone help me?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 14, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Split personality?  Nice.
> 
> The closest Kurogane has is his daddy, because his daddy looks exactly like him.



I can just imagine it: 

Prince Charmin' Kurogane  or Pissed off Kurogane 

That's true..but his dad is..



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have a question. I kinda stopped reading this manga a while ago but now I Want to start it back up.
> 
> I remember that I stopped reading around where sharoyon meets himself and takes his eye. I think I seen them go to the next world after that but I Forget. I do know that I seen up to that part where he takes his eye back and all that. I just forget what chapter it is  Can someone help me?



Chapter 122 is where the real Syaoran takes back his eye from the other Syaoran


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 14, 2008)

after reading the last chapter i only have one thing to say...




ASDFJGDJHFSDJHGFDJHGFDJHD... @/ _ \@...


----------



## Sawako (Jan 14, 2008)

To the blind one: yes, I think that was everyone's reaction. 


Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have a question. I kinda stopped reading this manga a while ago but now I Want to start it back up.
> 
> I remember that I stopped reading around where sharoyon meets himself and takes his eye. I think I seen them go to the next world after that but I Forget. I do know that I seen up to that part where he takes his eye back and all that. I just forget what chapter it is  Can someone help me?


Like Pip said, chapter 122 is right after the eye eating, but 136 is the first chapter of the next world after that, if you think that's where you're at. ^^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 15, 2008)

Next chapter better clear up the bit about Sakura 

In the meantime..the next OVA's gonna be out in two days


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2008)

I finally finished reading this manga and wtf so much went on in the last 50 chapters its insane :S. And wtf sakura has 2 souls one the clone that was traveling with them the whole time and the real one which was put into the glass tube in the first chapter. But damn the clone was the one that we really knew now shes gone thats so dumb, and theres way to many clones in this manga its pissing me off. 

So pretty much Sakura is dead to me now cause if the real one comes back it won't have the memories that the clone had I think or will it?

And I hope the clone sharon comes to his senses here soon to since thats that one that we were all familiar with


----------



## Majeh (Jan 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I finally finished reading this manga and wtf so much went on in the last 50 chapters its insane :S. And wtf sakura has 2 souls one the clone that was traveling with them the whole time and the real one which was put into the glass tube in the first chapter. But damn the clone was the one that we really knew now shes gone thats so dumb, and theres way to many clones in this manga its pissing me off.
> 
> So pretty much Sakura is dead to me now cause if the real one comes back it won't have the memories that the clone had I think or will it?
> 
> *And I hope the clone sharon comes to his senses here soon to since thats that one that we were all familiar with*



the real 1 is identical in pratically every way because he went thorugh all the same experiences. his body may not have been there but his mind was


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah I know that but still, it doesn't feel right its better to have the one that started out in the series I think.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 16, 2008)

what i dont get is when did he switch sakura..? i mean the real shayron was always locked up so was it the clone shayron that was in that tube with the real sakura in the 1st chapter..? or was that also already the clone sakura..?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2008)

He switched them right when she touched the circle in the first chapter it says right in the last chapter. And yeah I am pretty sure the one that we saw in the tube was the real soul, I read it on wiki though so it could be fake.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2008)

hopefully we get a scan tonight from binktopia or someone decent.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2008)

Nope you missed one


*Spoiler*: __ 









I hope they don't stop animating the series with just ovas cause there will be a cliff hanger at the end of the third episode.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 17, 2008)

As long as Clone sakura's Soul doesn't end inside Clone Shyaoran's Body i'll be satisfied... because...

DO NOT WANT!...


----------



## Sawako (Jan 17, 2008)

Wait... would that even be POSSIBLE? Sakura's soul can't go into a body that's not a Sakura... can it?


----------



## sheena (Jan 17, 2008)

Rori said:


> ​So me and Yachiru don't keep taking up the Fruits Basket thread to talk about this. XD
> 
> So, if anyone reads the manga, post away ~
> 
> ...



i love show so far


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 18, 2008)

2 more volumes until I catch up! Going to read 'em now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2008)

I just read Ch. 179.

Which Shaoran dissappeared? I am tinking the clone one because I saw the real one fall down. But the clone was in the last panel, don't kno why...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 18, 2008)

If I had a heart it'd be broken right now T/ __ \T...




Ryoko said:


> Wait... would that even be POSSIBLE? Sakura's soul can't go into a body that's not a Sakura... can it?


I was reading the chapter today and i was quite shocked for a bit... cause it looked like that that for a second lol...


Knuckle said:


> I just read Ch. 179.
> 
> Which Shaoran dissappeared? I am tinking the clone one because I saw the real one fall down. But the clone was in the last panel, don't kno why...


yeah the clone sin't there with them... wherever he is.. HE IS PISSED... and that in my book is good ...


----------



## Sawako (Jan 18, 2008)

I just finished reading the chapter, and I'm depressed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Sakura we've gotten to know throughout the manga is DEAD. 


 And yeah, that's the clone that went missing. 
*Spoiler*: _about the clone though..._ 



Can you believe that the heartless clone (literally) showed EMOTION just because it was Sakura? He's chasing after Kyle, extremely upset, even though he's just a heartless clone. I bet that wasn't in anyone's plans.


----------



## sheena (Jan 18, 2008)

i haven't read it yet i'm planing to thugh


----------



## Sawako (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd recommend reading it before coming back to this thread, because you may get spoiled.


----------



## The Reaper (Jan 18, 2008)

Rori said:


> ​So me and Yachiru don't keep taking up the Fruits Basket thread to talk about this. XD
> 
> So, if anyone reads the manga, post away ~
> 
> ...



i just started to watch the series so i lost


----------



## Sawako (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The gang will have to take care of Kyle before Fei Wang. Or is Kyle working for him?



Slightly off topic, but Pip, help.  VirtualDub isn't reading the OVA RAW. What did you use?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 19, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, Kyle appeared in Piffle World the last time we've seen him. Lol, I don't think you had to spoiler tagged that  

Ahh..I can see your gifs now  @your avy


----------



## Sawako (Jan 20, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Yea, Kyle appeared in Piffle World the last time we've seen him. Lol, I don't think you had to spoiler tagged that
> 
> Ahh..I can see your gifs now  @your avy


I know, but I was replying to a spoiler tag, so I figured I'd spoiler tag it. 

And yes, isn't my avy great?  It was either that, or the one I made with clone!Syaoran squeezing the eye.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 20, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I know, but I was replying to a spoiler tag, so I figured I'd spoiler tag it.
> 
> And yes, isn't my avy great?  It was either that, or the one I made with clone!Syaoran squeezing the eye.



ohh, never mind then :x

Your's avy great  and nasty  I think that's the most violent scene I've ever seen in Tsubasa


----------



## Sawako (Jan 20, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Your's avy great  and nasty  I think that's the most violent scene I've ever seen in Tsubasa


Definitely. Nothing tops Syaoran eating the eye, squeezing the eye, and trying to bite it.  That's why I love Tokyo: it's so violent!


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 22, 2008)

When does the next chapter come out?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2008)

damn... i just keep remembering  that the main characters we knew all along during this series are now gone... in the strict sense...

I'm filled with a lot of revenge feelings.. mixed with absolute curiosity...


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I know. I didn't expect things to turn out this way. But we'll always have Kurogane and Fay...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah we still have Kurogane...







or do we?...


----------



## Sawako (Jan 22, 2008)

I highly doubt Kurogane's a clone too.  He's Yuuko's pawn, and I doubt her or Tomoyo cloned him. Tomoyo wouldn't give up her dreamseeing powers to save a clone.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 22, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> When does the next chapter come out?



Next chapter comes out on the 23rd of Jan.



Ryoko said:


> Tomoyo wouldn't give up her dreamseeing powers to save a clone.



Anything's possible in the world of CLAMP


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 22, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Anything's possible in the world of CLAMP



I wonder how many more plot twists they're gonna throw at us.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2008)

100% proved...

sincerely who ever expected the recent events that happened?... huh? HUH!?..


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 22, 2008)

You know, for some reason I kinda expect the original Sakura and Shaoran to be the ones from the Cardcaptor Sakura universe. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 22, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> You know, for some reason I kinda expect the original Sakura and Shaoran to be the ones from the Cardcaptor Sakura universe. Any thoughts on that?


Many people think this, but it just doesn't make sense. It doesn't fit into the time frame.

I'm too lazy to post why, so read  written by someone (not me).


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2008)

i really don't think the use of the actual CC universe would be a good idea at this point >/ _ \>...

but we can never rule out the possibility... right?...


----------



## Sawako (Jan 23, 2008)

The raw for the new chapter is out at !


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 23, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> i really don't think the use of the actual CC universe would be a good idea at this point >/ _ \>...
> 
> but we can never rule out the possibility... right?...



Keiro might make a special appearance 



Ryoko said:


> The raw for the new chapter is out at !



yesh..hopefully, this is the end or at least end the Nihon arc. And brings the battle between Fei Wang Geek Reed and Syaoran's team


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

We still need 179 scanned I wonder whats taking so long


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 23, 2008)

What groups are handling the scans?!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Franky house and Binktopia were.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 23, 2008)

Franky House released the scan of 179 long ago. 

Looks like  is out too!  That was fast. *goes to download*


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Wtf no one posted it up anywhere :S


----------



## Sawako (Jan 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Wtf no one posted it up anywhere :S


Ah, sorry.  Everyone just started posting about it, so I assumed everyone found it on their own.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok just read both chapters, so the Sakura that was traveling the whole time was also a clone wtf and we have know idea where the real one is I don't even know if she was in that tube in the first chapter or what now. And all of those feathers than were those of the clones? Wtf this manga is starting to get to confusing and has to many clones.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 23, 2008)

just read both chapters....its turning out to b interesting


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Its really confusing though right now especially in 179 when they were talking about *that* sakura part I don't remember them talking about it does anyone know what chapter it was in? I don't know if she was talking to the real or clone syaroan.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its really confusing though right now especially in 179 when they were talking about *that* sakura part I don't remember them talking about it does anyone know what chapter it was in? I don't know if she was talking to the real or clone syaroan.



the real shaoran said that when he was 1st fighting the clone. when they were in japan with the acid rain or w.e it was actually just in the recent OVA as well.

but i believe ita chp 122 or 123


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Ahh yeah I just checked that part the scan that I have didn't have *that* or anything relating to it like that in it.

And the real syaraon tould it to the clone not to Sakura so someone messed up on a translation.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ahh yeah I just checked that part the scan that I have didn't have *that* or anything relating to it like that in it.
> 
> And the real syaraon tould it to the clone not to Sakura so someone messed up on a translation.


Yeah, it was probably a mistranslation, which is understandable because a perfect Japanese to English translation is hard. Oh well. Even if the real Syaoran said "that Sakura", who really would've guessed she was a clone?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like they'll start another journey to get back both Sakuras. Real Sakura is being imprisoned somewhere by Fei Wong, right? When they find clone Sakura's body, what will they do with it? Her soul is already gone...

And it's not surprising that Fai knew all about it.

I can't wait to see what the price to find out both Sakuras' whereabouts is.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 24, 2008)

I kind of hope clone Sakura will stay dead. It would ruin the awesomeness of her death scene. Whichever Syaoran was supposed to end up with the clone will have a tragic ending though. 

And man, I wonder what FAI will be able to pay. He's kind of run out of things.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 24, 2008)

I just thought of something the clone Sakura was the one that forgot about Sayaoran so the real one should still have her memories of him.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I just thought of something the clone Sakura was the one that forgot about Sayaoran so the real one should still have her memories of him.



yea i guess the dimension witch erased all of the clones memories of shaoran so once both the real things meet up its gonna get back to the lovey dovey...


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 25, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I kind of hope clone Sakura will stay dead. It would ruin the awesomeness of her death scene. Whichever Syaoran was supposed to end up with the clone will have a tragic ending though.


Her death scene was awesome, but I wouldn't mind if she was brought back somehow. In any case, can the body live without a soul? Isn't that what clone Syaoran is doing? I don't know if the same thing applies to clone Sakura though, since both her body and soul were cloned.



> And man, I wonder what FAI will be able to pay. He's kind of run out of things.


Yeah, it's going to be interesting to see what exactly he'll pay. I kind of feel bad for Kurogane though. Finally he's back in his own world, and now he's giving it all up to go with them. They're all giving up so much.


----------



## Sin (Jan 25, 2008)

Hay guys, is this manga worth reading, like, starting it now?

Cause I'm going to need something to read when I finish Mx0, so


----------



## spaZ (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah defiantly check it out it gets so good


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 25, 2008)

It starts off slow but gets really interesting later on. Definitely worth reading.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hay guys, is this manga worth reading, like, starting it now?
> 
> Cause I'm going to need something to read when I finish Mx0, so


Yes. Tsubasa is awesome. I'm sure you'll love it. If you don't at first, just give it a while, because it'll get AMAZING.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know what else can Syaoran and co. give up as a price to Yuuko except their memories..


----------



## Sawako (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh no, don't tell me Syaoran will have to give up his memories of Sakura. 

I think it would be cool if the price was already paid for. Like Watanuki could pay for it! I don't know what he would pay with, but that would be cool.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 27, 2008)

Who's Watanuki? I can't seem to remember.

There's one thing I've been wondering about; does real Sakura know about everything that has been going on?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

Hes a character from xxxholic though we have seen him in Tsubasa he was the one that was with Sakura in the dream. 

Impossible to tell since we haven't seen the real Sakura since the first chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, like spaZ said, Watanuki is from xxxHOLiC. He has black hair and glasses and was in the dream world with Sakura. He and Syaoran have some sort of connection, we don't know what, so I think it would be cool if he paid the price somehow.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 27, 2008)

No wonder I didn't remember. I haven't read xxxholic yet.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 27, 2008)

You should. It's a good manga. One of my favorites (although I love TRC more). Plus they crossover with each other, so you might as well get the full story.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

Watanuki and Syaron are the ones that have a connection more, but we still don't know what that connection is and the way Yuuko was talking about it its probably important.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Oh no, don't tell me Syaoran will have to give up his memories of Sakura.
> 
> I think it would be cool if the price was already paid for. Like Watanuki could pay for it! I don't know what he would pay with, but that would be cool.



I hope not...that would be like the last thing he'd do 

Hmm, the only things I could think of that Watanuki could pay are his eyesight and his ability to see spirits. Though that would screw up xxxHolic's plot


----------



## Sawako (Jan 27, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I hope not...that would be like the last thing he'd do
> 
> Hmm, the only things I could think of that Watanuki could pay are his eyesight and his ability to see spirits. Though that would screw up xxxHolic's plot


Yeah, I was just thinking that. Watanuki probably won't pay the price then.  I still think that would be cool though.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 31, 2008)

New chapter is out:


----------



## Sawako (Jan 31, 2008)

I just finished reading it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa, my joke speculation was right. Watanuki paid the price in advanced!

But he paid with memories? No wonder poor Watanuki can't remember anything right now. 

And wow, so real!Sakura's body shattered? So now we only have real!Sakura's soul, and the clone's body. Looks like there's only one Sakura in the end. But can a real soul live within a clone's body?

This chapter was sad as they all remembered Sakura.

The end is coming near...


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm her body shattered is confusing though she probably is somewhere in clow country like in that tube maybe or something like that.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 31, 2008)

Question (since I don't read xxxHolic), when did Watanuki pay the price? Before the start of both series? If so, can he foresee the future?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 31, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Question (since I don't read xxxHolic), when did Watanuki pay the price? Before the start of both series? If so, can he foresee the future?


We never saw him paying it in xxxHOLiC, so either he paid it before the start of both series, or he paid it and we never saw it since he lost that memory.

And Watanuki's never shown any signs of seeing the future, but maybe he can.

I can't really answer you, I'm sorry.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

He lost it right after he went into one of the dreams or something cause right after he came out he was saying how he forgot his parents names.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 31, 2008)

So who's memories were payed? Sakura's right?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 31, 2008)

@spaZ; Did he lose them right before that incident? I assumed that he just never really thought about his parents' names until that moment, and that's when he realized he can't remember them.


Knuckle said:


> So who's memories were payed? Sakura's right?


Watanuki's. Sakura paid with memories in the very beginning, remember?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

Well it was a couple of chapters ago that he paid for them cause he came out of a dream or whatever and couldn't remember his parents names and if he did pay for them from the beginning having him say he forgot his parents names 100 and some chapters in would be really dumb.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I'll start reading xxxHolic. That way I won't need to ask you guys about Watanuki everytime he is mentioned.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 31, 2008)

Heh, I knew it had to be either memories or eyesight as a price to pay...

Though I'm not too bothered by it since Watanuki only forgot about his past and not the present. But it's strange that he also gave up his memory of that time he paid the price for Syaoran and co.'s sake ..


----------



## Sawako (Jan 31, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Though I'm not too bothered by it since Watanuki only forgot about his past and not the present. But it's strange that he also gave up his memory of that time he paid the price for Syaoran and co.'s sake ..


Well, him and Syaoran have a strong bond, after all. The only question is WHAT that bond is, exactly.


----------



## notme (Jan 31, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> And Watanuki's never shown any signs of seeing the future, but maybe he can.


Not true.  Watanuki once had a dream in which he lost half of his vision, and this was right before he lost his eye.  Also the fortune teller told Watanuki that his name (which means "Prophet") was a good one for him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't get it, why was Sakura's memories being shown through the end of the chapter if it was Watanuki's past being paid.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 31, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I don't get it, why was Sakura's memories being shown through the end of the chapter if it was Watanuki's past being paid.


Because they're all remembering Sakura, since they're about to go rescue her.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

It's all that is gone now... every moment... every feeling...













Brace for rightful revenge...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I see.

Maybe this'll be the last arc of the manga. =O


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 3, 2008)

It should be the last arc..

Anymore dimension traveling and Syaoran and co. will lose more than their memories


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2008)

Their virginity will be up next for loss.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 3, 2008)

I wish Yuuko and Clow designed Mokona so that it (is Mokona a he or a she?) could travel to whatever world they wanted. That way, all of this wish nonsense never would have happened.

Yet again, if that could happen, Kurogane would've asked for Mokona to bring them straight to Nihon...

Unless Yuuko didn't tell them that Mokona could do that until much later.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2008)

That takes a lot of magic just to get to worlds random so it would probably be almost impossible without a feather or something to make it so they can go to what ever world they wanted to.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 6, 2008)

Ch. 182 is out -->Mantra of love


----------



## Sawako (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, the scan is so horrible. 

Anyway, good chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurogane's real name! Okay, that's the closest he gets a to a clone. Kurogane and You-ou.

Gosh, and Beetrain gave him a filler real name. It was something like Hagaynare or something.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah I won't touch that scan I will wait until a good one comes out.


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, the quality of the scan is pretty bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Kurogane's real name, Youou, literally means "Hawk King". Pretty awesome if you ask me.

Nice to see them back in their old clothes. Syaoran's clothes are the same as the ones he wore in the tube thing at the very beginning, right?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 7, 2008)

well.. now there shouldn't be a doubt about it... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he gonna get tubed


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

Small question. 

I love xXxHolic, In the manga it crosses over to Tsubasa Chronicles @ some stage. 

What is the extend of the crossover and is it worth my while to read Tsubasa?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 7, 2008)

they actually overlap each other? ... cool...

and Tsubasa is really worth to read itself ...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow he got the real sword this time the one with the actual power nice lol.

And yeah I makes more sense if you read them both because of how they cross over at some point.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 7, 2008)

Franky House has got a better scan of the chapter now, so check it out! 


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Small question.
> 
> I love xXxHolic, In the manga it crosses over to Tsubasa Chronicles @ some stage.
> 
> What is the extend of the crossover and is it worth my while to read Tsubasa?


Well, apparently Watanuki has no memories of his past because he paid a price for the people in this manga, so I'm going to say that the crossovers will become important.

And Tsubasa rocks. IMO, it's better than xxxHOLiC, so read it!


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it true that there's no chapter next week?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok i'll read it but xXxholic > Tsuba  
I actually own the manga's  

Although i loaned them to a friend :/


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 8, 2008)

I started reading xxxHolic to get the full story. So far Tsubasa > xxxHolic. 
But both series are great.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn, CLAMP tricked us once again. The real Ginryuu was in Tomoyo's hands the whole time 

Finally, the gang can kick Fei Thong Wong Reed's ass permanently.



Nagasumi said:


> Is it true that there's no chapter next week?



yea, no new chapters for next week and the week after that


----------



## Sawako (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, no chapter for the next two weeks. But we also have two new xxxHOLiC chapters! 

And yeah, I'm surprised Tomoyo has the real Ginryuu. I thought that was buried.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 8, 2008)

Binktopia scan out
lolatrade


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought the break was only for one week... damn. Guess I'll catch up with xxxHolic in the meanwhile.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2008)

So, I've been watching the TRC anime that has been coming out on dvd.  And as per ru's request trying to catch up with the manga.  I've seen further in the anime, than read in the manga, so my question is if there is a lot of differences between the two?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 23, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> So, I've been watching the TRC anime that has been coming out on dvd.  And as per ru's request trying to catch up with the manga.  I've seen further in the anime, than read in the manga, so my question is if there is a lot of differences between the two?


The anime cuts out a lot, is filled with filler (and some episodes are as horrible as Naruto filler, IMO), and is made out of fail.

Just read the manga already, Nu!


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 23, 2008)

I found the anime adaption to be quite enjoyable, actually. But maybe that's just because I watched it before I read the manga, and couldn't difference between canon and filler. 

Anyway, we will get a new chapter next week, right?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

the anime sucks but the ovas are good lol

Anyway when does the next chapter come out? There was none this week


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> The anime cuts out a lot, is filled with filler (and some episodes are as horrible as Naruto filler, IMO), and is made out of fail.
> 
> Just read the manga already, Nu!



I'm reading it now.  It's just taking me awhile to get caught up.  I can only read a computer monitor for so long.  

But, wow for the fillers to be as bad as Naruto fillers.....That says a lot.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 24, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I'm reading it now.  It's just taking me awhile to get caught up.  I can only read a computer monitor for so long.
> 
> But, wow for the fillers to be as bad as Naruto fillers.....That says a lot.


No problem.  As long as you're catching up.

Well, not all of them are that bad. There's one where they all get turned into chibi characters that I loved. Best filler ever.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I'll be able to catch up very shortly.  With all the breaks from holic, I should have time to do so.  Plus, I want to be caught up with trc before the series end.   

I'd be nice to get the whole story that way.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 24, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I think I'll be able to catch up very shortly.  With all the breaks from holic, I should have time to do so.  Plus, I want to be caught up with trc before the series end.
> 
> I'd be nice to get the whole story that way.


Yeah, it'd be good for you to catch up before it ends. 

How far along are you?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 24, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> I found the anime adaption to be quite enjoyable, actually. But maybe that's just because I watched it before I read the manga, and couldn't difference between canon and filler.
> 
> Anyway, we will get a new chapter next week, right?



The anime's decent, but I couldn't bear to watch most of the filler worlds the co. traveled to...Using laser guns? Come on 

Yea, the next chapter will be out by this week which starts the new vol. 24 



spaZ said:


> the anime sucks but the ovas are good lol



I have to agree with you there 



> Anyway when does the next chapter come out? There was none this week



Feb. 27th will be the next chapter 

On a side note, the volume covers for vol. 23 look sweet especially for clone Syaoran 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 | 
Couldn't find any bigger ones


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 24, 2008)

The spoilers for the new chapter are already out. I'm not going to say anything, about them just that its something that I can't wait to see them in picture form.


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 25, 2008)

Where do you read the spoilers anyway?


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 25, 2008)

I usually lurk the Tsubasa Chronicle.net Forums to get my fix of both Tsubasa and xxxholic


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah I see. Thanks for the link. Now I'm off to read those spoilers.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm going to stay away from the spoilers.  I can wait. Just a few more days...


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 27, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, it'd be good for you to catch up before it ends.
> 
> How far along are you?




I'm around chapter 50 now. 

So, only 130+ chapters to go.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 28, 2008)

This chapter was beautiful. Actually, it's more like that first page was extremely beautiful.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Although Yuuko looked beautiful as she helped the TRC gang get to FWR's hideout.

Although... is that BLOOD I see on her hand?! I never thought Yuuko could be injured by FWR!

And uh oh, he seems overconfident. That can't be a good sign.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2008)

Hahah firs time seeing Yuko injured lol.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 28, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> This chapter was beautiful. Actually, it's more like that first page was extremely beautiful.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



They need to have colored pages for every chapter, seriously 

Fei thong Wong's gonna get it now 



spaZ said:


> Hahah firs time seeing Yuko injured lol.



My thought exactly as well


----------



## Sawako (Feb 28, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> They need to have colored pages for every chapter, seriously
> 
> Fei thong Wong's gonna get it now
> 
> ...


Oh I know, Clamp needs to have colored pages every chapter. They're gorgeous.  It should be our reward for having to wait for chapters. 

And are you two LAUGHING at Yuuko getting hurt? You're mean.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 29, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Oh I know, Clamp needs to have colored pages every chapter. They're gorgeous.  It should be our reward for having to wait for chapters.



Yea, the colored pages were worth the wait plus with all those breaks  I guess we won't be having those again until the next new volume or something ;_;



> And are you two LAUGHING at Yuuko getting hurt? You're mean.



Of course not, we're just surprised that she actually got hurt  ...

Too bad Yuuko can't actually help Syaoran directly..she'd be a badass witch


----------



## Sawako (Feb 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Yea, the colored pages were worth the wait plus with all those breaks  I guess we won't be having those again until the next new volume or something ;_;


Yeah, it seems like we only get them once per volume. 

How many volumes do you think are left? I don't think there are that many..


> Of course not, we're just surprised that she actually got hurt  ...


Then why did spaZ lol and why did you ?


> Too bad Yuuko can't actually help Syaoran directly..she'd be a badass witch


I know. I wish Yuuko could go fight with them.  But all she can do now is watch and hope for the best.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 29, 2008)

I never could've thought Yuuko would ever get injured. LOL.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 29, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> How many volumes do you think are left? I don't think there are that many..



I think there are two volumes left at most. Since this is coming close to an end..



> Then why did spaZ lol and why did you ?



It's just that you wouldn't expect Yuuko to _ever_ get injured since she's only a witch that grants wishes. So I found it a bit amusing..but not like hilariously funny :sweat

Though if she did actually bleed from Fei Wong's attack, then it's seriouz businezz 



> I know. I wish Yuuko could go fight with them.  But all she can do now is watch and hope for the best.



Yea..if only she could give them Sakura's CCS staff..but that would require a price 



Juanita Tequila said:


> I never could've thought Yuuko would ever get injured. LOL.



I guess CLAMP's wanted to end this with a _bang_ D:


----------



## Sawako (Feb 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Yea..if only she could give them Sakura's CCS staff..but that would require a price


Would Sakura's staff that Yuuko has even do anything? I always thought it was just a toy Clow made for her.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 29, 2008)

The return of Toya and Yukito will be win.


----------



## Dango (Mar 1, 2008)

I've read the first 5 volumes of Tsubasa in a manga rental shop, and just couldn't get hooked, despite the high recs of so many online reviews. :[


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 6, 2008)

nice chapter... I hope is like that Xena episode.. one of my favorites ...


----------



## spaZ (Mar 6, 2008)

These time loops are so annoying and over used for many mangas.


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 7, 2008)

Hopefully they'll figure out how to break out of the time loop soon. I won't like it if it goes on for several chapters.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 7, 2008)

Weird time loop!

I thought something was wrong when no one recognized Syaoran. And they also called his clothes foreign, when they should be Clow Country clothes! It seems like welcoming travelers is something that boy is supposed to do, regardless of who he talks to. I wonder what's going on...?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 7, 2008)

spaZ said:


> These time loops are so annoying and over used for many mangas.



i really don't remember any...

 ./ _ \.?...


----------



## Sawako (Mar 7, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> i really don't remember any...
> 
> ./ _ \.?...


Me neither.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Me neither.



Prolly means they Clow Country time freeze. Read latest chaptur


----------



## Sawako (Mar 8, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Prolly means they Clow Country time freeze. Read latest chaptur


No I mean, I can't remember another manga where a timeloop was used.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 8, 2008)

What fun - a time loop!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> No I mean, I can't remember another manga where a timeloop was used.



I think it's the time-traveling stuff that's being overused  Though this is my 1st time seeing a time loop in a manga 

In all honesty, I dunno how Syaoran and co.'s going to get out of this one. If only Yuuko could help..


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I think it's the time-traveling stuff that's being overused  Though this is my 1st time seeing a time loop in a manga
> 
> In all honesty, I dunno how Syaoran and co.'s going to get out of this one. If only Yuuko could help..


No, spaZ specifically said time LOOPS. Oh well. Doesn't matter. 

And I'm sure Syaoran and co. will find a way to get out of it. Maybe they can go to the palace and talk to Yukito. He's a magician. He should be able to get them out of the time loops.


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 20, 2008)

Is there a new chapter this week, or is it another break?


----------



## Sawako (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

This chapter was okay. More time loop fun, but that's about it.


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, not much progress was made. I guess now that they've confirmed the time loop they'll figure out how get out of it in the next chapter. 

Kurogane's artificial arm not fitting perfectly isn't a good sign, but he'll most likely be able to continue enduring the pain. I just hope it won't hinder him in the upcoming battles.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, nothing really happened except we know Fai is more prone to blood, which is kind of obvious already. >.>


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree..this chapter's kinda wasted. Can't believe next chapter won't be out til April 2nd. CLAMP still needs some ideas to progress the story even though they had so many breaks already >_>


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 21, 2008)

Another break? Damn, this sucks.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 21, 2008)

Patience, Nagasumi! I'm sure the chapters will get better after a break.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Patience, Nagasumi! I'm sure the chapters will get better after a break.



Is there proof for that? D: 

*wishes for epic confrontation between Fei thong Wong and Syaoran & co.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 21, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Is there proof for that? D:
> 
> *wishes for epic confrontation between Fei thong Wong and Syaoran & co.




Intuition?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll accept that since women's intuition is more effective than men's.

I think...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 22, 2008)

Wonder what Clone Syaoran is doing right now and w/e portals he's jumping through right now.

Though I would like to see more from Seishiro.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright, after hours of re-reading stuff and reading the posts in this thread, I think I've come to a conclussion that may sort out some of the confusion (that rhyme was awesome, admit it. Not only was it made of sheer win but it wasn't even intentional. fiddy cent ain't got nothin' on me!)


*Spoiler*: __ 




In the effort to simplify this, I am going to use some C++ language. Sakura and Syaoran are classes, Original and Clone are objects. If you have no idea wtf I just said, it is simple enough and you'll catch on fast.

Sakura.Original's body is gone. Rotted away and whatever, however her soul is still intact. Sakura.Clone's soul is gone, however her body is still in tact. This means that since they are exact replicas they are compatible, and Sakura.Original's soul will enter Sakura.Clone's body, and they will be one again. This will grant Sakura (as a whole) both her old memories (if it is true that the clone replaced her at the very moment she stepped on the ruin, which I think is likely) and her body.

Syaoran.Original has half a soul, Syaoran.Clone has half a soul. I think. Either way, the two of them cannot exist. But there's only one Sakura (as a whole). As Polygamy is frowned upon (not by me, but as this is CLAMP and not Kisaragi Gunma I find it unlikely) one of them has to die OR they have to merge as one just like the Sakura class above. Most likely, one of them will die. Who? I dunno, I'm 50-50 on this. However I'm leaning towards the clone living and the original dying. In all honesty I see no reason why Syaoran.Original has any affection for the Sakura.Original over Sakura.Clone. To be honest I think that Syaoran.Original is more or less a fill-in character for Syaoran.Clone who just went ballistic. Only thing this has going against it is Syaoran.Clone has committed a few, well, _sins_, like killing off entire worlds and trying to kill main characters and such. He also has someone else's eye and has apparently shortened his own life in the process. Perhaps it will happen in reverse of the Sakura class: Syaoran.Clone's heart (soul, whatever) will take over Syaoran.Original's body.




My opinion, but I hope that it straightens a few things out for everyone.

Series is wonderful, I just really hope they would end this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Actually you're just a clone/made in a factory/bleh" bullshit that has been pulled in almost every series from Japan to date.




By the way, according to Wikipedia TRC entered its "final arc", which it claims was stated at the end of chapter 184 (which I can't find, there's a bit of untranslated text at the bottom but I can't exactly read Japanese). And as we all know how reliable wikipedia is, I think we can trust our lives to it. And that was dripping with sarcasm.

Either way, it will be awhile before the series ends. I see at least 3 volumes. Most arcs take at least 3 volumes, and as this is the final one with many loose ends to tie up (Watanuki, the Clone Wars, who Syaoran's dad was, who Fei Wong wants to bring back, etc.) I'm predicting it be quite a bit longer. Especially since they just spent 2 chapters on this time loop crap.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it was stated somewhere that Fei want's Clow back. Might just be me thinking things up or it could have been anime filler 

Also IIRC Original Syaoran got his full soul since he got the half back from the clone as it took Fai's left eye.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2008)

next chapter... other repetitive day? ... i hope it doesn't keep up for more than one more chapter... maybe two if they have to execute some intricate plan...

btw.. just watched Tokyo revelations 3... and they changed the ghosts of deceased people... for the ghost of CC Sakura?... i see what you did there...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 3, 2008)

okay... new chapter and something actually changed...

FOR THE WORST! ...

problems only pile up for this guys XD...


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, things definitely got worst. People melting away is just creepy... let's see how they get out of this predicament. Hopefully by next chapter the timeloop comes to an end.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoa... that's weird!! What's going on?

Didn't Sakura and Syaoran meet when they were seven? Maybe that's why no one recognizes Syaoran.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, the whole coupling thing is starting to make sense


*Spoiler*: __ 





The Syaoran and Sakura that we've known from the first 100+ chapters were both clones from the beginning. The Sakura who met Syaoran was also a clone at the time. The real versions have never met each other.

However, they can't both end up together since clone Sakura's soul is gone and so is original Sakura's body. Basically what will happen is clone Syaoran will die and the two originals will end up together. The original Sakura probably had a means as to watch through her clone's eyes or something, since it was a "duplicate soul" or whatnot.

So, my predictions:

Clone Syaoran dies. Original Sakura possesses her clone's body. The two originals live happily ever after, the end.

That, or Syaoran and Sakura from the Cardcaptor series kicks down the front doors, scream "We're the shit, bitches!", p00n everything and everyone and then after that everything is pure speculation.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 4, 2008)

it reminds me of when Sakura forgot about Syaoran and in her birthday she was "speaking to an empty chair"...

and this people are disappearing like if nothing weird was happening...they're alive as pointed by the guys... but they're so fixed on they're own actions... that this has to be related to the memories... that's why a change in the memory starts breaking it down...

aww crap... i'll just wait and see what happens... i'm just a bit intrigued as of what will happen if that's really the past and they're basically killing everyone just by being there XD...


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 4, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> OK, the whole coupling thing is starting to make sense
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is _IF_ clamp choses a "happy ending" and we all know they're not too fans of those. remember x/1999? Plus 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we still haven't seen the first scene happening. I mean the first three pages of the first chapter. cos when "shaoran" went to the dream dimention and sakura was there with the right sress and all but neither of the shaorans were wearing the clow clothes like how "shaoran"'s wearing now, so whats up with that? clone sakura _did_ disappear, or what? Still a lot to happen



-----------
What I'm most curious about though is the connection between Shaoran and Watanuki, I havent read the latest xxxholic volumes so if there's something there, plz tell me.
--------


Blind Itachi said:


> and this people are disappearing like if nothing weird was happening...they're alive as pointed by the guys... but they're so fixed on they're own actions... that this has to be related to the memories... that's why a change in the memory starts breaking it down...
> 
> aww crap... i'll just wait and see what happens... i'm just a bit intrigued as of what will happen if that's really the past and they're basically killing everyone just by being there XD...



my thoughts are if they can make it to the ruins before they fall asleep again, how much time do they have? Plus, If this is the past can it be real? cos Shaoran has no such memory of Clow so perhaps its Fei's game or illusion


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 5, 2008)

I actually suffered through the entire 50 chapters of Cardcaptor Sakura as back-story (That whole story was riddled with pedophiles and homos. I was kinda frightened to think it was a children's story) and I find it hard to believe that Sakura and Syaoran from both stories don't have some form of direct connection. I'm NOT saying that they're the same people, the timeline doesn't support that (as the two of them in Cardcaptor at the end of the story is almost the same age as the ones in TRC), but I don't think they're different-world duplicates either. Syaoran is a descendant of Clow, has the same moves and fighting style and the same stupid costume (I believe Sakura is also a descendant in TRC, too, can't remember).

I think once we figure out exactly what Watanuki is, or who he is (however you want to look at it, I kinda thought for a little while he's Cardcaptor's Sakura and Syaoran's kid that theory didn't make sense, as the two stories would be about 20 years apart, and xxxHolic wouldn't be using cars but jetpacks, etc.), we'll figure out what exactly the two parallels are. Then again, maybe CLAMP just wanted to be cheap and fully recycle two characters, believing it would attract a greater audience.

Also, I find it extremely likely that the Sakura and Syaoran from Cardcaptor will make an appearance in xxxHolic and/or TRC. They're mentioned multiple times in xxxHolic (Watanuki even says he wants to meet them someday, when he's looking at the staff duplicate), and CLAMP would win some massive fangirl points if they got reintroduced even for a single frame. They'll probably come in to kick ass and take names. And it'll be cool cuz they'll be several years older (Tsubasa started in '03 and Cardcaptor in '96, so count in a 2-3 year timeskip (the last chapter of Cardcaptor) plus at least one year (according to xxxHolic) in the current series, we're looking at them being about 16 now. This is assuming they kept to a real-world timeline though.))


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 5, 2008)

*CoonDawg*, the basic idea of TRC and XxxHolic is _crossover_.
Almost every character who's introduced in both these series are previous CLAMP characters. X/1999, Magic Night Rayearth, Angelic Layer, RG Veda etc. etc. In fact, visit  and you'll know what I mean.
So, I guess it's exactly how they put it: parallel worlds, dimensions.

As for Shaoran Li and Sakura Kinomoto from CCS, i dont think we'll meet them in the manga -unlike their appearance in the anime, i think- but we do know the world-dimension of CCS is the same one as xxxholic. That said, Yuki and Watanuki are currently living in the same world as Li and Sakura.
Personally i liked CCS, and in the end Sakura and Li got together and there wasnt any yaoi scene, so for a child to watch this it might not be that bad, right? I was a child when i watched this 

Anyway, I might've misunderstood something you said so i wont say anything more than that. My opinion is that TRC is beyond awesome, a masterpiece of Clamp even, especially if you're a fan and come to see all your previous favourites under different situations -like fandom, haha- and by now its my all time favourite CLAMP work.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 5, 2008)

They made an appearance in the Anime? I don't watch Anime so I didn't know. Was it just a picture of them and a story or did they physically enter the story (or as physically as you can get ink on paper)?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 5, 2008)

> (That whole story was riddled with pedophiles and homos. I was kinda frightened to think it was a children's story)


CoonDawg, you completely missed the whole moral of CCS! 

And in the OVA of TRC of acid!Tokyo (which you should watch, it's AMAZING!!) Cardcaptor Sakura appears and helps lead Sakura back to everyone, instead of the spirits of the dead.


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 5, 2008)

Right, thats why i said 





> -unlike their appearance in the anime, i think-


 I havent seen the anime either but i read it somewhere, so it was an ova.. 
Anyway, I would like a little bit more o Toya in TRC though, that guy is amazing....


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 6, 2008)

I haven't seen the TRC OVAs yet. Maybe I should since people are saying how awesome they are. 

And what's this about Cardcaptor Sakura? Is it any good? I'm not too familiar with CLAMP's works other than TRC and xxxHolic.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 6, 2008)

Nagasumi, you saw all my TRC sets and you weren't tempted to watch the OVAs? :amazed

Cardcaptor Sakura is the manga that Sakura and Syaoran come from (well, a different version of them). I highly recommend it to you. It's a magical girl shoujo, but the story goes beyond that and it's great!


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I was. But I never got around to watch the OVAs for some reason. *takes notes to watch the OVAs later* 

The magical girl shoujo genre doesn't sit too well with me. I'll probably give it a try since it's CLAMP, and I love both of the series from them that I've read.


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 7, 2008)

I just watched the OVAs, haha the reason it's called Tokyo Revelations is because it's basically the story of TRC in Tokyo world -how stupid of me, i didnt realized it before that. haha!
They were really good!! I dodnt see why the ended the anime there, its just like... 4 worlds (Chess-world -what's its name?- Nihon, Cellas, Clow) to come since TRC and xxxholic will end during 2008...
So CCS sakura appeard for some seconds only to show TRC sakura the way back, didnt happen in the manga b/c its absurd, but it was kinda nice in the ova 
finished xxxholic manga too but still not a clear answer on whats going on with Watanuki, its driving me crazy! Just whats going ON!!!


----------



## Sawako (Apr 7, 2008)

With Watanuki, he's probably becoming all weird as a side effect of paying memories to Yuuko to help the TRC gang? I'm not sure.


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> With Watanuki, he's probably becoming all weird as a side effect of paying memories to Yuuko to help the TRC gang? I'm not sure.



Well, yeah, we know who he is after he gave up his memories, what we dont know and wanna find out is who he was before that!


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 10, 2008)

New chapter is out and it's damn good! 

It must be really hard for Syaoran's group knowing that their arrival caused the people to melt away. Syaoran had such a sad expression on page 6-7 when he mentioned Sakura. I felt really bad for the poor kid repeating the same line over and over, not being affected by the things going on around him or being able to do anything else than following the same pattern of behavior as always. 

You can clearly see how much Syaoran regrets doing this and how much he blames himself for everything, but as he said himself, he has to move forwards for the sake of his own wish. I wonder what awaits them at the ruins. Maybe we'll see both young Sakura and Syaoran?

Also, we now know that R!Syaoran was with R!Sakura until the moment he got captured, which was most likely on Sakura's 7th birthday. The problem is that it doesn't make sense. They made it seem like it was C!Syaoran who met R!Sakura when they were kids, and that R!Syaoran was already captured by that time, but now we learn that that's not the case. What is going on?! Damn CLAMP and their clever twists. Can't wait to see how everything really went down.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The "I've known her all along" straightens out the story alot and makes the ending foreseeable, however it doesn't make any sense. What, Clow Country's king, prince and high priest didn't notice that Syaoran has been around from the beginning? They didn't think it odd when he suddenly forget everything before the time some architect found him in the rain? It makes little sense. I think the only thing that DOES make sense is the original Syaoran is from a different world, but that wouldn't explain why he's known Sakura.

Anyway, am I the only one that sympathizes with Clow Reed? The guy's wife or whatever died, and he's gone slightly unhinged from it. Sure, killing off thousands of people to get his wish is wrong, but common... Wouldn't you?

CCS Sakura coming back to help TRC Sakura sounds absolutely retarded. But how old was she? Like, 18 (real-world time this would make sense) or 12 (CCS time)?


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 10, 2008)

That's what I was getting at. The Syaoran that was found in the rain was C!Syaoran, we where lead to believe that R!Syaoran was held captive from the very start. But now R!Syaoran says that he knew Sakura all along, up to the point he was captured, so it doesn't make sense. Hopefully they'll clear up this matter in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 10, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clow Reed? you mean Fei Wong Reed?
Anyway, now that you mention it, what do you think the relationship was between Clow and Yuko?
No. CCS Sakura was 12 as she's in CCS, and the 18th version of her is TRC Sakura so basically its like TRC Sakura is hallucinating while she's trying to find her way back and when she's in the peek of exhaustion CCS Sakura appears from afar waving -basically showing her the way back. In the end of the ova TRC Sakura thinks about that moment wondering who that girl was..
---

That R!Syaoran and C!Syaoran still confuses me so much. But Seishirō said that R!Syaoran knew the moves he tought to C!Syaoran, right? so how old was Syaoran but then? I'm trying to form a timeline in my mind to figure it out but the more i think about it the more confused i get. Chicksou!


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 10, 2008)

Haha same here, just thinking about it makes my head hurt xD It's really confusing but I'm sure there's a reasonable explanation to it. The worst thing is that there's no chapter next week, so we have to wait a while before we get to know what happened to R!Syaoran in the past.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yuko did have ccs staff though.. She was going to show up soon no matter what.


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 10, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Haha same here, just thinking about it makes my head hurt xD It's really confusing but I'm sure there's a reasonable explanation to it. The worst thing is that there's no chapter next week, so we have to wait a while before we get to know what happened to R!Syaoran in the past.


I'm guessing we should have seen it coming, though, right? I mean since they are 4 and not 3 -two of each one- they should match somehow, so it would have been unfair for R!Syaoran to be just a mere observant, if you know what i'm trying to say, right? Still after volume 15, or so, this manga took a great turn and i just dont know what to expect anymore i mean... seriously! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what's with all the pluging? Eyes come out, hands are cut off, legs turn useless... seriously!! And not just TRC but xxxholic too: they lose eyes too, they obtain whole body scars... it must have been quite the bad era for clamp lately 




Anyways...


spaZ said:


> Yuko did have ccs staff though.. She was going to show up soon no matter what.


I think i mentioned it already but i think the world Yuko is living in is the CCS world and since there's a connection between her and Clow is not that weird, but CCS Sakura isnt TRC manga canon, for me is an anime filler in TRC. I really dont expect her to appeat in the manga, it would be too much -thats for the manga only, it was great seeing her in the anime.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2008)

finally some deep meaning to the "killing" of that people stuck in time...

I don't blame Syaoran and the guys at all... it's true... for them to get their wish they'll have to sacrifice other people's wishes... it's a price to pay...

and being trapped on a stagnant time is trully the same as death... so... fuck them... let's gtfo ...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2008)

CCS is just another universe its very plausible for all of this to make sense. The real shayoran probably from the CCS universe and the Sakura he was talking about was the CCS cause thats where hes from probably. Than theres the Clow Sakura it makes sense.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 10, 2008)

Real Syaoran being the one from CCS makes no sense. CCS Syaoran didn't even meet Sakura until the fourth grade, yet real Syaoran was captured when he was seven, which was before fourth grade. The timeline doesn't make sense.


spaZ said:


> Yuko did have ccs staff though.. She was going to show up soon no matter what.


Not necessarily. That could just be a red herring.


----------



## p3rk3le (Apr 11, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Real Syaoran being the one from CCS makes no sense. CCS Syaoran didn't even meet Sakura until the fourth grade, yet real Syaoran was captured when he was seven, which was before fourth grade. The timeline doesn't make sense.


qft

i totally agree with *Blind Itachi*, i mean it's nice that they care for others and all, but its all a matter of priorities, and their wish should matter more -to themselves that is..


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 24, 2008)

yay, finally a new chapter is out. Get it over at .


----------



## Sawako (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh man, I'm so confused as usual! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, so is Syaoran super old? And is Sakura actually super old too?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2008)

This makes no sense, is he talking about the real Sakura from clow or what? lol


----------



## The Rook (Apr 25, 2008)

We'll find out next week probably.  At least it looks like it is going to explain the price he paid for Watanuki.  So far it looks like he relived a certain age so he may have more life experience, but he is still the same age.


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 25, 2008)

After having thought about it for a while, this is what it seems happened to me.

R!Syaoran met R!Sakura a week before her 7th birthday. They grew up together until Syaoran reached the age he currently is at right now. Then something happened that made him ask Yuuko to turn back time to when he was seven years old. Remember the very first scene in the first chapter? I'm guessing that's what R!Syaoran went back in time to prevent from happening. But unfortunately for him, he got captured by FWR and swapped with the clone. They go through all those years again, but this time with C!Syaoran.


... screw this, it's getting too complicated for me. xD I think I'll just wait for CLAMP to explain everything.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 28, 2008)

...Yeah, something like that. 

Wait, so has the Sakura clone been around since she was seven too? But then, wouldn't everyone notice if Sakura suddenly became ten years younger? Was that whole country's time turned back?


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 29, 2008)

That's why I said it was getting too complicated. 

The only thing that makes sense to me, like I mentioned above, is that R!Syaoran got captured by FWR after he got his time rewinded, and swapped with the clone.

I'm guessing the switch with Sakura's clone was during the second time when she was with C!Syaoran. And yeah, I think the whole country's time was rewinded back, but only R!Syaoran knew of it since it was his wish after all. 

------


*Spoiler*: _xxxholic spoiler_ 



Anyone think that the TRC gang (maybe Syaoran's clone?) will arrive in Watanuki's world to retrieve Sakura's feather? Do they even need it anymore?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 29, 2008)

good that i found this thread. 

this is the crappiest manga ever. 

i just finished reading chapter 180 (and where i desided not to read it anymore), sakura being clone made me realize this whlole story is fake and mangaka is not aware of it. i wont write looooooooooong whiny letter, it just doesnt make sense AT ALL, i repeat AT ALL. it's like each chapter proves previos ones to be fake (crappy kind).

peace.


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 29, 2008)

so you gave up, huh?

The story and all the twists may not make sense now, but I'm sure CLAMP knows what they're doing and where they're going with everything. Since you don't like it, I guess it's a good thing that you stopped at chapter 180. It only gets more confusing from there on. 

With that said, I love this manga even though each chapter seems to leave me with a confused look, and more questions than answers. That's what makes it so great, it never fails to surprise and entertain me.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 30, 2008)

So because Clamp knows how to twist a story, you give up?  Have fun with your predictable plots then.

I know TRC can get confusing, but I know it'll all make sense in the end. This isn't some amateur mangaka we're dealing with. I love this manga.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 1, 2008)

Is there a chapter this week?

I'm still not used to all the breaks TRC and xxxHolic have all the time.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2008)

No, there's no chapter this week, but that's not Clamp's fault. The magazine it's in had a double issue last week, meaning there's no chapter this week.

And here's the latest schedule


			
				ChibiYuuto @ LiveJournal said:
			
		

> - Next scheduled chapters:
> 
> 04/23 - Shonen Magazine #21 & 22 - Chapter 188 (on sale).
> 05/07 - Shonen Magazine #23 - Chapter 189.
> ...


----------



## Nagasumi (May 2, 2008)

So we'll get 2 chapters before the next break. Awesome. I bet both of those chapters will confuse us even more, like they always do.

And lol, for some reason I thought that TRC and xxxHolic were published in the same magazine.


----------



## Sawako (May 2, 2008)

Oh no, TRC and xxxHolic are actually two different genres, so they're published in two different magazines. TRC is in some shounen magazine (not Jump. the same one Fairy Tail's in, I think) and xxxHolic is actually in a senien magazine.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 3, 2008)

Ah, I see. I was thinking that since both series are from the same mangaka, they're published in the same magazine. But I guess that doesn't make much sense.

I didn't know xxxHolic was a seinen. xD


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2008)

Don't worry, I once thought they were published in the same magazine too, but a long time ago their raws came out on different days, so I got curious and looked it up.

Yeah, I was surprised to know xxxHolic was seinen. It doesn't seem like it!


----------



## XxXdeidaras_girlXxX (May 3, 2008)

does anyone else think kurofai will be canon i think it will ^^


----------



## Nagasumi (May 6, 2008)

Did anyone else read the spoilers for the latest Tsubasa chapter?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno what to say... expect a lot of questions from me regarding CCS when the chapter comes out.


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Did anyone else read the spoilers for the latest Tsubasa chapter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually avoid reading spoilers, but hell, I'm caving in. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 WHAT. No, that's just stupid. Please let that be a fake spoiler.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 6, 2008)

Seems like you and most other fans feel the same way about this spoiler.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know a thing about CCS so I don't get why it's stupid if the spoiler is true.


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's just stupid for Syaoran to basically be his own father. And TRC!Syaoran basically has an Oedipus complex.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2008)

WERD!? AM WHAT I SEEING TRULY WHAT I AM SEEING ON THIS PAGE I AM VIEWING IN THE MANGA??? -brain explodes-


----------



## p3rk3le (May 10, 2008)

omg!omg!omg! That was a HELL of a Spoiler! Now i want to take all my answers NOW!!! :amazed

*Nagasumi* your post made me feel so stupid... why didnt i realise that?!  *hugs* *admires*


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 10, 2008)

OMBG OMBG OMBG DID YOU SEE THAT!?...


*Spoiler*: _189_ 



this Syaoran is obviously the son of the CCS ones... i say... AWESOME ...

but from the looks of it... it feels like something happened to his mother ...


----------



## spaZ (May 10, 2008)

This is still really confusing :S


----------



## Sawako (May 10, 2008)

The spoiler was true! Nothing makes sense anymore!


----------



## Nagasumi (May 10, 2008)

Nothing ever made sense. 

This only adds to all the other mindfucks.


----------



## Sawako (May 10, 2008)

I know. I really hope Clamp makes this all make sense by the end. 

I'm convinced they're all on crack for coming up with something like this.


----------



## LordAndross (May 10, 2008)

I must agree, between xxxholic and Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles my mind is as confused as is probably possible. I'm caught up on all my Clamp Manga, so it's all good. Still, I'm really curious to see how this will end, there are so many possibilities.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 10, 2008)

Just finished the newest chapter...and when I saw THAT staff. I was like WTF... 

THIS JUST ISN'T ADDING UP!! How can THOSE TWO be his parents?! UNLESS HIS DAD CLONED HIMSELF...


----------



## Sawako (May 10, 2008)

Or the kid just somehow got all of Syaoran's genetics


----------



## Nagasumi (May 10, 2008)

We don't even know his real name.


----------



## Sawako (May 10, 2008)

Well, we know his last name has to be Li, since he's CCS!Syaoran's kid. 

I think his real first name is Syaoron. Because it's close to Syaoran, but not quite Syaoran.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 10, 2008)

*His name is Lee. "Li" would be Japanese, except for the fact that there are no Ls in Japanese. Don't forget Syaoran is Chinese.

Though really, the timeline simply doesn't fit. The only way CCS kidz could be parents is if Syaoran got laid sometime in the middle of the CCS, hid the kid from view on the last couple pages of the CCS series (aKa the time skip), and still used increased growth hormones like Star Wars Attack of the Clones.

This has to be the future, or something. CCS ended in 2000, and TRC started in like, what, '04? '03? And the TRC characters are even older than the CCS characters. Unless CCS kids spent a couple years in another dimension before coming back to Earth? That would be the only way this could be explained.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2008)

its not exactly in real time i'm thinking. years must have passed since CCS, i'm guessing atleast 20 years after CCS for this flashback, and 26-27 at the start of TRC...


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 11, 2008)

Ok, I just read 189 and I am very confused and also shocked. Totally did not see that coming.

So, does this mean that Syaoran has feelings for his mother or does he simply love her as one would a mother normally? Gah, this makes their whole relationship confusing now.


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 11, 2008)

So, do I get this right that CCS's Sayoran and Sakura hooked up and had at least one kid, Something Lee, who was sent by his father to Yuki under his father's name to avoid the son's name being used by either side, ala Watanuki?


----------



## CoonDawg (May 11, 2008)

VI, I don't think that the Sakura we saw on the last page of this chapter is the CCS Sakura, I think it's one from a different dimension, making this a legitimate romance. Or I could be wrong, maybe it is his mom. This would mean the only "Ship" is a gay one, which annoys the hell out of me but meh.

Or maybe it's his sister?


----------



## Sawako (May 11, 2008)

Here, I think this is how it works:

After the story of Cardcaptor Sakura, Syaoran and Sakura lived their lives together. Years passed, they got married and had a kid. This is TRC!Syaoran. CCS!Sakura has a dream predicting the future where something bad happens to her alternate universe self (and we know that she can see her alternate universe self, since Piffle!Tomoyo saw Princess Tomoyo in a dream). She knows her kid, TRC!Syaoran, can help solve this, so Syaoran sends his son to Yuuko. TRC!Syaoran is the soulmate of an alternate universe Sakura, clow!Sakura, so technically they're not related at all since they come from different universes and have different blood running through them.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 12, 2008)

That seems to fit, but something still seems creepy that he's in love with another version of his mom.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 13, 2008)

> got married





Not married, apparently.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 13, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Not married, apparently.



They probably had Yuuko said that so ppl would not come to think of these events.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 13, 2008)

VaizardIchigo said:


> That seems to fit, but something still seems creepy that he's in love with another version of his mom.



In the world of CLAMP, it's exceptional  

Gah..I'd love to understand the relationship going on, but my head would only hurt


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

I suppose, but it really is confusing. Thinking about gives me a headache. I find it funny that Syaoran's son looks exactly like him. I wonder if they have a daughter that looks just like Sakura.

So is TRC Syaoran just going to go back to his family when this is over or something?


----------



## G@R-chan (May 13, 2008)

VaizardIchigo said:


> That seems to fit, but something still seems creepy that he's in love with another version of his mom.



Everybody is looking for a parental figure into his precious one or so say the psychanalyse. 

That's what you could call FATE.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Freud would have has a field day with this.


Nice avy and sig by the way, though they make me sad as well.


----------



## G@R-chan (May 13, 2008)

VaizardIchigo said:


> I suppose, but it really is confusing. Thinking about gives me a headache. I find it funny that Syaoran's son looks exactly like him. I wonder if they have a daughter that looks just like Sakura.
> 
> So is TRC Syaoran just going to go back to his family when this is over or something?



He'll be lovey dovey with his mom TRC Sakura. pek



VaizardIchigo said:


> Nice avy and sig by the way, though they make me sad as well.



Glad you like my set but why does it make you sad?


----------



## Sawako (May 13, 2008)

About Yuuko referring to Syaoran as Sakura's "boyfriend": ...Yeah. That doesn't make sense to me either. I think either it's a mistranslation, or Yuuko forgot that they married? Why would Sakura and Syaoran have a son together and not get married? Plus, they're soulmates! They have to be married!

And when TRC!Syaoran is finished with his mission, he'll live happily ever after with his Sakura.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

G@R-chan said:


> Glad you like my set but why does it make you sad?



Because she's doomed and so is the pairing involving her, especially after episode 7 and what is going to happen in it.



Ryoko said:


> About Yuuko referring to Syaoran as Sakura's "boyfriend": ...Yeah. That doesn't make sense to me either. I think either it's a mistranslation, or Yuuko forgot that they married? Why would Sakura and Syaoran have a son together and not get married? Plus, they're soulmates! They have to be married!
> 
> And when TRC!Syaoran is finished with his mission, he'll live happily ever after with his Sakura.



Maybe she was just being her usual vague self? Could be a mistranslation or something I guess though.

And then mom and dad will visit and cause some interesting problems.


----------



## Sawako (May 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _190_ 



Aww, I love little Sakura. I miss her cheerful personality 

And it was nice to see Nadeshiko alive!!

But what the hell! Fujitaka is the king!! What happened to Clow? Just how much of this world did Syaoran mess up by rewinding the time?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 14, 2008)

I daaaaaaaaw'd at last chapter ...


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 15, 2008)

I'm quite confused with the whole King change that is going on at the moment. Did Sakura's father sort of step down to take care of the clone when he appeared or was time in fact messed with enough to cause what was going on.

I missed Sakura like this. I'm still a little creeped out since it is sort of his mother, but I'll get over it eventually.


----------



## Sawako (May 15, 2008)

VaizardIchigo said:


> I'm quite confused with the whole King change that is going on at the moment. Did Sakura's father sort of step down to take care of the clone when he appeared or was time in fact messed with enough to cause what was going on.
> 
> I missed Sakura like this. I'm still a little creeped out since it is sort of his mother, but I'll get over it eventually.


My guess is that time messed something up, but I'm sure CLAMP will explain it as time goes on.

And this chapter makes me okay with this pairing of Syaoran and Sakura, because... they're so adorable!!


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 15, 2008)

Good lord, they need to make a anime of RC already, the story is soooooooooooo confusing.


----------



## Sawako (May 15, 2008)

There was an anime, but it's total crap. We need more OVAs though! Tokyo Revelations rocked!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> Good lord, they need to make a anime of RC already




XDDDDDDDDDD????????...


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 16, 2008)

Latest chapter was cute for a flashback. I hope CLAMP doesn't leave out anymore mysteries before this ends 



Kakashisensay said:


> Good lord, they need to make a anime of RC already, the story is soooooooooooo confusing.



So anime viewers should also get confused as well? 



Ryoko said:


> There was an anime, but it's total crap. We need more OVAs though! Tokyo Revelations rocked!!



I totally agree 110%


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 16, 2008)

Syaoran falling in love with a girl that's the exact copy of his mother is kinda creepy. D: 

A lot of things still seem confusing, hopefully CLAMP can explain everything before they start moving on towards the climax.


----------



## Levithian (May 16, 2008)

*I love the Tsubasa Manga but then I am a CLAMP fan I like much that comes from them. The Manga surely took a darker turn than I was expecting...just before the Chess games I started feeling differently about the Characters and was surprised at the turn the story was taking.*


----------



## Sawako (May 17, 2008)

I agree. I never thought that this story would get as dark as it did. But I love the dark tone, so it's okay.


----------



## p3rk3le (May 18, 2008)

In chapters like the latest ones I realize how different my mind works from Clamp. I could never think of a story like that. Its so complex I really wanna see how they're going to explain everything.
That Syaoran is the son of CCS S+S i accept it as a nice twist, that he would end up in Clow as part of his destiny and hitsuzen too, but the whole thing about "two futures" as Yuko keeps saying and who Watanuki is -probably another S+S kid (brings back Itachi's sacrifice)- are too confusing! Waaah 



Ryoko said:


> Tokyo Revelations rocked!!


qft


Captain Pimp said:


> So anime viewers should also get confused as well?


lol


Juanita Tequila said:


> Syaoran falling in love with a girl that's the exact copy of his mother is kinda creepy. D:


qft


----------



## Nagasumi (May 19, 2008)

I know there's no chapter this week, but what about next week? Anyone got the latest schedule?


----------



## Shiron (May 19, 2008)

^Yeah, there should be one next week:
Dynamic Dragon Colorings


----------



## Levithian (May 19, 2008)

p3rk3le said:


> In chapters like the latest ones I realize how different my mind works from Clamp. I could never think of a story like that. Its so complex I really wanna see how they're going to explain everything.
> That Syaoran is the son of CCS S+S i accept it as a nice twist, that he would end up in Clow as part of his destiny and hitsuzen too, but the whole thing about "two futures" as Yuko keeps saying and *who Watanuki is *-probably another S+S kid (brings back Itachi's sacrifice)- are too confusing! Waaah
> 
> 
> ...



*Kimihiro Watanuki from XXXholic.*


----------



## Sawako (May 25, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> I know there's no chapter this week, but what about next week? Anyone got the latest schedule?


We have a chapter this week, then another break


----------



## あいか (May 25, 2008)

man... looking forward to it, then. Syaoran falling in love with a girl looking like his mom... scary.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 26, 2008)

Looks like the next break will last 4 weeks.


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

I hate CLAMP.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 26, 2008)

I bet this chapter will end on a cliffhanger. 

Maybe we'll get Holic chapters during TRC's 4 weeks break? Then again, this is CLAMP we're talking about.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 30, 2008)

WHAT IS WITH THIS THING! It's freaking out! I get a quadruple post, then I delete one, and they all disappear! GRR.

Anyway, new chapter: your life weighed more than the village

Nothing much happens, but it goes back to its cute Cardcaptor roots.

Let's hope the forum doesn't have a stroke again...


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 30, 2008)

As expected, it's going to cover up most of the past stuff since we're getting close to the end


----------



## Sawako (May 30, 2008)

I liked this chapter  It was nice to see that no matter what universe this is, Touya and Syaoran will never get along.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 30, 2008)

What's up with Sakura responding to Syaoran telling her his mother's name by saying "But... my name..."? Does it mean Sakura isn't her real name?

And yeah, it was nice seeing the similarities between CCS and this chapter. Good thing I read CCS just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sawako (May 30, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> What's up with Sakura responding to Syaoran telling her his mother's name by saying "But... my name..."? Does it mean Sakura isn't her real name?


Yeah, that's what I think.

Maybe Sakura has some royalty name that's her actual name, just like how Princess Tomoyo is also called Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Nagasumi (May 31, 2008)

It's amusing how the main characters have other names than the ones we are familiar with. We know Fay's and Kurogane's real names so I guess we'll learn Syaoran's and Sakura's eventually.


----------



## Sawako (May 31, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> It's amusing how the main characters have other names than the ones we are familiar with. We know Fay's and Kurogane's real names so I guess we'll learn Syaoran's and Sakura's eventually.


I think it's interesting how no one uses their real names. I wonder why they ALL do that though? (Well, Fai, Kurogane, and Syaoran i kind of understand... but Sakura?)

I think Syaoran's name is Syaoron. No clue about Sakura's name though.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 7, 2008)

ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 05/28 - Shonen Magazine #26 - Chapter 191 - Last chapter of tankoubon 24.
> 06/04 - Shonen Magazine #27 - No Tsubasa scheduled.
> 06/11 - Shonen Magazine #28 - No Tsubasa scheduled.
> 06/18 - Shonen Magazine #29 - No Tsubasa scheduled.
> ...


 This sucks.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

I call lies. Fake.

If not, there are a Japs that are going to die painful deaths.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jun 7, 2008)

At the end of chapter 191 they said they'd take a break to collect data (whatever that means) so I'm sure that's true. But man, no Tsubasa this month sucks.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 7, 2008)

What kind of data would they need to collect? "How Has Our Plot Twists Screwed with Fans' Minds"?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 2, 2008)

We're getting a new chapter this week, right?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm so tempted to look at the RAW but since we've been waiting for 4 weeks already a couple of days more won't make much of a difference. Hopefully it'll be translated soon.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope something actually happens in this chapter, and that it's not just a waste.

Oh, and before I forget...


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal said:
			
		

> 07/02 - Shonen Magazine #31 - Chapter 192 - Color pages, beginning of tankoubon 25.
> 07/09 - Shonen Magazine #32 - Chapter 193.
> 07/16 - Shonen Magazine #33 - Chapter 194.


At least we have three chapters in a row.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 2, 2008)

This chapter will probably continue the flashback. But yeah, I hope there's some kind of revelation and not just another mind-boggling cliffhanger. I hate those.

And yay, 3 chapters in a row! Though will you be able to read those since you're going to travel next week?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

Probably not. I'll just wait until I get home to read them all.

However, that's good, because it means I get all those chapters to read back to back! No waiting!

I wonder how long this flashback arc will last...?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 2, 2008)

I dunno... probably a couple of chapters more. Can't wait till we get back to the main story and finally see them take down FWR.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2008)

This chapter needs to be renamed to "Sakura's Epic Ownage" or something...


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 3, 2008)

The original Syaoran (The one from CCS) just achieved level 7 badass, and we DIDN'T EVEN SEE HIS FACE.

Good thing they only showed him mouth-down, or else the story would have taken a back seat to his epic win.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2008)

I love little Sakura so much. Too bad her clone self was all blah compared to this Sakura.

And yes, CCS!Syaoran was awesome!!

And little Watanuki.


----------



## Isuzo_Yuuna_Hatake (Jul 3, 2008)

I was really confused, cause i read all of the Cardcaptor sakura seires and then yesterday, i looked up the first episode of Tsubasa, because i heard that it was a continuation, and it made no since to me at all! ^_^ then i looked it up onn wikipedia and found out it realy wasnt a contiuation...but im still really confused...???


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2008)

It's not really a continuation. It's an alternate universe Syaoran and Sakura.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 3, 2008)

Syaoran and Sakura (the ones form CCS) do make an appearance, and will probably play some role, though not a big one; This isn't their story. Can't tell you more without destroying an entire plot point.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 17, 2008)

Link removed

FFS, ANOTHER week long break?! CLAMP is the laziest bunch of women I've ever heard of, AND THAT'S SAYING SOMETHING.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2008)

They're not lazy. They're working on three manga at the same time. I don't see other mangaka doing that. Give them a break!


----------



## spaZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats because clamp has more than one artist working on everything...


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 7, 2008)

Bump for new chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome, it's out 

edit: btw, when did 195 come out?  I completely missed it. Oh well, two new chapters for me to read!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2008)

Oops, I didn't post it here? I know I did in the xxxHolic thread, but I guess I forgot TRC. Sorry. 



			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 07/30 - Shonen Magazine #35 - Chapter 195.
> 08/06 - Shonen Magazine #36 & #37 - Chapter 196.
> 08/20 - Shonen Magazine #38 - Chapter 197.
> 08/27 - Shonen Magazine #39 - No Tsubasa scheduled.


Looks like we get another chapter in two weeks (no chapter next week since this week's is a double issue) then a break.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 14, 2008)

I just caught up with the manga. It sucks that there isn't a chapter this week, especially since 196 ended on such a cliffhanger. And CLAMP should reveal Sakura's real name already!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2008)

CLAMP needs to reveal Syaoran's name. I've been wondering what this is for a longer time. All we know is that his last name is Li (or Kinomoto, if he took Mommy's name).

I wonder what Sakura's name could be though.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, Syaoran's name too. I forgot all about that. We probably won't learn their names until near the end. Isn't this manga supposed to end soon?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope so. There's no much story left, I don't think. The finale battle is coming up and all.

What's up with everyone in this story and using fake names? Fai is Yuui, Kurogane is You-ou, and Syaoran and Sakura are also aliases.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 14, 2008)

Aren't names really important or something? I think Yuko said something about that at the beginning of xxxHolic. 

I remember reading somewhere that Tsubasa and xxxHolic were going to end soon. *searches*


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I remember Yuuko mentioning to Watanuki that you can control one's fate if you just know their name and birthdate. Pretty scary.

Oh, speaking of names, Yuuko said her real name isn't Yuuko, right? I wonder what it is?


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 15, 2008)

She did? I don't remember her saying that. But it wouldn't surprise me at all considering that she knows how important names are and every other character is using fake names.

Oh, and about what I mentioned earlier, saw this on wiki:



> At the conclusion of Volume 23, on the last page of Chapter 182, Clamp, the authors of Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle announced the manga was entering its final arc. It is expected that Tsubasa and its sister publication, xxxHolic will end prior to the 2009 publication of Clamp's new shōjo manga.



So yeah, both series will most likely end soon. I wonder what CLAMP's new manga is about. Which reminds me, whatever happened to Kobato? Feels like ages since a chapter came out.

EDIT: KuroganexFai...


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is the first CLAMP series I've ever decided to read, and I must say, the beginning was kind of boring, but I can see that was all for character development.  But once the gang encountered one of the vampires around chapter 100, I think, the story got GOOD!  I remember from that point on, that the story just became nonstop amazingness hahah.  great art, action, adnd story and my favorite character has to be kurogane.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't think the beginning was boring, but I agree, it got really good around the Tokyo arc. The whole mood of the manga changed after that arc, it became darker and more serious which was just awesome. Not to mention all the great plot twists.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 21, 2008)

New chapter out!


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 21, 2008)

AHHHAHHAHAAH, ANOTHER BREAK!

These women get paid to be lazy, I don't care what you say.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 22, 2008)

You should have gotten used to it by now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn, that was a tough price to pay for Syaoran. Atleast he won Sakura's heart. >.<


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 22, 2008)

D'awwww man... poor Syaoran...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 22, 2008)

I feel bad for Syaoran.  Well, I guess it's okay for him to never see his family again because he's fallen in love with his mom, whose family is the same.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2008)

Okay, I've got a question. Is it possible to read this series and understand whats going on, without reading xxxholic as well?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

READ XXXHOLIC ITS AWESOME IN ITS OWN RIGHTS.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2008)

After doing some research, let me re-phrase the question. Is it possible to read The Series without having prior knowledge to *any* CLAMP series


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

Some knowledge of Holic and Card Captor would be useful, but its very readable on its own.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 27, 2008)

Good because by my count, the work neccesary to actually read this series and know most of the characters would go like this.
(In Reading Order)

1. Magical Knights Rayearth
2. Tokyo Babylon
3. X/1999
4. Angelic Layer
5. Chobits
6. Card Captor Sakura
7. xxxHolic
8. Tsubasa Chronicles

Thats a Grand Total of more than 93 Volumes worth of reading.
Which Makes a Grand Total of more than 651 Chapters of reading.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

Just read it by yourself and if you find a reference your not familiar with ask here <3


----------



## Sawako (Aug 27, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Good because by my count, the work neccesary to actually read this series and know most of the characters would go like this.
> (In Reading Order)
> 
> 1. Magical Knights Rayearth
> ...


I say maybe read Cardcaptor Sakura to be more familiar with Syaoran and Sakura. And xxxHolic is a really good manga (I like it better than TRC) so I recommend that. I didn't read Tokyo Babylon and X/1999 until AFTER the arc that had characters from that manga and I was fine. Characters from MKR (save for Mokona) don't really pop up so you don't need to read that. You don't need to read Angelic Layer (which I haven't even read) and Chobits. Only read Chobits if you want to know more about Chii.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 28, 2008)

I read Tsubasa without having prior knowledge to any other CLAMP series and didn't have much difficulty understanding what was going on. It wasn't until Tsubasa and Holic got more intertwined that I started reading Holic too. After that I also read CCS, which was surprisingly good.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I watched CCS, how much does it deviate from the manga?


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 28, 2008)

I never watched the anime so I don't know.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 28, 2008)

When are they gonna wrap up the ~*flashback arc*~. 

I'm starting to miss Kurogane and Fai!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone else besides me hope that Yue and Cerberus make a cameo appearance before the end?

I would love to see Yue fight Kurogane or one of the characters from X


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Sep 12, 2008)

Latest chapter just made my inner fan squee. I just can't help it but the shot of Syaoran and Sakura when they could finally touch was sweet.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 13, 2008)

Aww, I really like Syaoran and Sakura's relationship, no matter how weird it may be.

We have a chapter next week, so that's good.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 13, 2008)

As much as I enjoy seeing Syaoran and Sakura together, I hope the flashback ends soon.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 21, 2008)

Aww, I like how this chapter paralleled the first chapter.

It's sad knowing that something bad will happen to Sakura though. 

Those who read both TRC and Holic: Both Syaoran and Watanuki learned cooking from their dad. Could it be the same dad?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it's safe to assume that they're brothers. That's what been implied anyway, but who knows what CLAMP has in mind.

Anyway, same question as in the Holic thread, is there a new schedule for chapters?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, I keep forgetting to post them, huh?  Sorry Sumi.

Anyway, a new one should be out in a few days for October, but here's the latest one that came out:


> 09/10 - Shonen Magazine #41 - Chapter 198.
> 09/17 - Shonen Magazine #42 - Chapter 199.
> 09/24 - Shonen Magazine #43 - Chapter 200 - Possible last last chapter of tankoubon 25.
> 10/01 - Shonen Magazine #44 - No Tsubasa scheduled.


Where's Chapter 200 at?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2008)

There was supposed to be a chapter this week? I haven't seen a scan anywhere. I hope it'll turn up soon.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I hope it turns up soon too! It's the 200th chapter: there's probably going to be something special about it.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2008)

The RAW was just released over at MH. I'm tempted to take a look but I think I'll wait for a translation.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll wait too.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2008)

The scan's out. I'm going to read it now.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 29, 2008)

what an awesome chapter


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 29, 2008)

Can someone please explain to me this seal Sakura has on her?! I don't really understand what the hell is going on at the moment. :X


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 29, 2008)

If you remember FWR put the seal of death on Sakura a few chapters back. When the seal (those black feathers) fully covers Sakura's body, she will die.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 29, 2008)

Now i'm starting to understand the whole problem with sakura's death...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tsubasa can be confusing sometimes, I guess. xD


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 29, 2008)

Tsubasa can be confusing ALOT. But I still read it somewhow.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 29, 2008)

Fine, a lot. 

But yeah, I kind of like that things are confusing from time to time. Makes you think and ponder.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 29, 2008)

Tsubasa is always confusing, but I continue reading it in hopes that it won't be confusing so I'll understand what's going on.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 30, 2008)

Seeing as the series is nearing its end it won't be long until CLAMP reveals everything. I just hope that all ends well for Syaoran and Sakura, and of course the other characters.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 30, 2008)

> Seeing as the series is nearing its end



We thought it was nearing end a few months ago, but then Clamp gave us this never ending Flashback arc. lol.


Though I hear CLAMP stated that there won't be a good end.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 30, 2008)

It's supposed to end sometime next year. 

I'd hate it if the ending wasn't good, especially considering all the hardships the characters have gone through.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope Tsubasa ends by the end of this year. And knowing Clamp, they may all get crappy endings.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 1, 2008)

It should have a good ending like CCS.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 1, 2008)

I know. Poor Syaoran and Sakura.  They should only have happy endings, not sad ones!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but there's a new schedule:


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal said:
			
		

> 10/01 - Shonen Magazine #44 - No Tsubasa scheduled.
> 10/08 - Shonen Magazine #45 - Chapter 201 - Color page(s), beginning of tankoubon 26.
> 10/15 - Shonen Magazine #46 - Chapter 202.
> 10/22 - Shonen Magazine #47 - Chapter 203.


No breaks for a few weeks. That's good.  And colored pages!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome, there won't be breaks for at least the next 3 weeks. Feels like ages since that last happened. 

Color pages are nice. Wish they were more frequent though, not just at the beginning of a volume.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 4, 2008)

I know, but if they had color pages more often, that would require more time, and that would mean... more breaks!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2008)

Then again, with the amount of breaks they already have, it probably wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 5, 2008)

The way the plots been twisting about, I swear there is going to be some other bizarre mindfuck in the near future. Something like the big bad actually being Syaoran's future self trying to bring back his dead child, which he had with Sakura, by casting a seal on Sakura in order to honor her dying wish and using his past self to do so or some weird crap like that.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

We've had enough mindfucks as is. Don't really need CLAMP to make things even more confusing.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

They probably will make everything more confusing though. Next we'll find out that there's an army of Syaoran clones, or that Wataunki is Syaoran's clone too or something. They'll do anything to mindfuck us.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

What if Watanuki and Syaoran are splits of the same person?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

That would be really weird. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they were the split of the same person though. Syaoran paid a price in advance to make sure Watanuki would live.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

And it wouldn't be the first time CLAMP did something like that either.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah. Like Sakura's dad and Eriol are both Clow's reincarnations.

I miss Eriol. I wish he appeared in Tsubasa.  Him, Yue, and Kero.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Seeing as Clow country looks to be the last world they visit before the showdown with FWR, we probably won't get more cameo appearances.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

I know! I'm just surprised that Kero wasn't Sakura's guardian in Clow Country or anything. It makes me sad.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 7, 2008)

I knew the schedule was too good to be true! 


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal said:
			
		

> Just a quick heads up regarding Tsubasa. CLAMP-NET.COM announced today that there will be a break in next week's issue of Shonen Magazine, differently than what was first announced.
> 
> The schedule now becomes the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 8, 2008)

The amount of breaks they're taking is absurd. They're a group that has never had a problem releasing on time, as far as I can tell, yet suddenly they've become bi-monthly or even monthly, in some cases. The same goes for xxxHolic.

Perhaps they started more projects recently, but even so, here's an idea: Don't take on more than you can chew. It's a very old expression, I'm sure there's a similar one in Japanese.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

*looks at the updated schedule*

....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2008)

Gosh, Clamp, is it too much for us to ask for three chapters in a row?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

You seen the spoilers for 201?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope, sorry. I try to avoid spoilers. Why?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's just say we're in for quite a chapter. If the spoilers are true, that is.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 9, 2008)

Well the scan's out now... off to read!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 9, 2008)

I just read it, and now I see what you're talking about.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Watanuki is the replacement for Syaoran in his original world!!!!

But  does this mean that CCS!Sakura and CCS!Syaoran are dead? Nooo... I was hoping to see them come into the series!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 10, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ...

nothing else to say...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well I read it I follow both closely, I wish I didnt though, I prefer xxxHolic to Tsubasa and now Im always gonna be thinking TELL HIM YUUKO. TELL HIM. I feel cheated. I wanted to find out with Watanuki not before him



I agree with him


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2008)

Finally things are starting to make sense, both in regards to Watanuki and the time rewind in Clow country. It's safe to assume that Syaoran will be captured after this and replaced with the clone. I just never thought that things would be altered in other worlds too.

One thing though, why did CCS Sakura's magic circle appear?


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 10, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But  does this mean that CCS!Sakura and CCS!Syaoran are dead? Nooo... I was hoping to see them come into the series!




*Spoiler*: __ 




No, it makes Watanuki their son, although I think I heard something about Watanuki's parents being dead...

I'm not entirely sure if the CCS characters will show up, since Syaoran's (the real one) face was obscured, but I see it very possible that they'll break down a door at the end and kick some ass. And yes, I know I've said "Kicked down a door" like 3 other times in this thread, but I really believe a door will be broken.

I also think that the 10 year old girl fanbase wants to see the CCS characters again, so they will show up, I think. But then, the Japanese don't seem to be big into recycling characters in other stories.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2008)

IIRC it was stated in Holic that Watanuki's parents are dead, but knowing CLAMP, anything is possible.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 10, 2008)

So when Syaoran's wish is granted, to be sent back in time to redo that time, Watanuki was "created" to fill in the void. He is like a clone, yet not a clone at the same time.

Its all a bit confusing as Tsubasa Sakura is basically a version of Watanuki's mother. While Tsubasa Syaoran is also a version of his father BUT also his clone/brother.

Argh Clamp! Screw you! why do you make it so confusing!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> IIRC it was stated in Holic that Watanuki's parents are dead, but knowing CLAMP, anything is possible.


 Your correct sir.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Your correct sir.



You're*


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 10, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> You're*



NOT SO CORRECT NOW, ARE YOU? ARE YOU!?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 11, 2008)

Once again, Clamp mindfucks us all.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I just read it, and now I see what you're talking about.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



can i just add
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
NOOOOOOOOO they were my favorite manga/anime couple damn it all  noooooooooooooooooooooo 
 i'm gonna go take on character I dont like in naruto and bleach by flaming there threads

and more on topic i guess: the ultimate CLAMP mindfuck would be watanuki being a clone of the real watanuki or something like watanuki having magical powers like his "mom"


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

lol grammar nazi's


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Oct 12, 2008)

there are just way too many fucking clones in the story


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 12, 2008)

lulz. clones ftw 

i was all like, aww watanuki  after the new chapter.

if he was waiting to fill in the void of syaoran's "selfish" wish, then who knows how many possible people are out there waiting to be born? and then we saw yuuko holding him as if she was going to protect him from the cruel fate that he might have.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't understand the Japanese's obsession with making everyone out to be either fake or a clone. Half the fantasy manga stories turn out like this, and it's retarded.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 12, 2008)

well aren't you generalizing a bit?
let's see some proof 
half of all manga stories are about clones aye?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 12, 2008)

Only manga I've read where clones are a big part of the story is Tsubasa.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 12, 2008)

Tsubasa is a little special in that its a multi-universe story, so that there are expected to be multiple identities, but Clamp just like to mess with us and make up clones too.

There are like 3 Sakuras and 4 Syaorans(if you count Watanuki) in this story.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 12, 2008)

They should rename this story Clones Reservoir Chronicle. It has less to do with wings (Tsubasa) and more to do with clones.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 12, 2008)

well all stories evolve at some point. it's like saying naruto should be changed to Sasuke. 
i don't mind the clones right now. clamp said they're planning to end it soon, so enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish they would. I don't care for the manga much anymore, it's boring, slow, drawn-out crap of pretty pictures and no advancement. I'm more concerned with how this story will conclude than with the actual story.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 12, 2008)

Then put it on hold until it ends.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2008)

Read more xxxHolic


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Read more xxxHolic



You mean with the last 30 chapters of nothingness? Of zero significant plot advancement or purpose? Since spring, we've been talking about Kohane and where she's going to live, and now we're talking about a freak who is afraid to eat her own food like a rape victim.

It's really too unfortunate, both series have started to not only suck, but become bi-monthly over the last couple months. It was like "Yeah, we're going to make a great story really fast" and then "Fuck it, let's draw out their suffering by not only pumping out crap, but pump it out really slow".


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2008)

The truth hurts more then any fabrication  

Stop it, its burning me


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 12, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> You mean with the last 30 chapters of nothingness? Of zero significant plot advancement or purpose? Since spring, we've been talking about Kohane and where she's going to live, and now we're talking about a freak who is afraid to eat her own food like a rape victim.
> 
> It's really too unfortunate, both series have started to not only suck, but become bi-monthly over the last couple months. It was like "Yeah, we're going to make a great story really fast" and then "Fuck it, let's draw out their suffering by not only pumping out crap, but pump it out really slow".



I actually like xxxHolic for its random stories. I loved the one about fetching the water from the well and then finding a dead body in the window, or the one where a girl came for some help with haunted ghosts only to find that she herself is the ghost. Those really had atmosphere and also kinda scared me too. This may seem really pointless but I bet you there is some big underlying plot point here.

And really if you are upset with the story, put it on hold and read it in about 6 months time.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing makes sense anymore in Tsubasa I really hope they end this fast since its really starting to suck.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 15, 2008)

It doesn't really bother me anymore that things don't make much sense. Everything will be explained by the end anyway.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 16, 2008)

New schedule!


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 10/15 - Shonen Magazine #46 - No Tsubasa scheduled (on sale)
> 10/22 - Shonen Magazine #47 - Chapter 202.
> 10/29 - Shonen Magazine #48 - Chapter 203.
> 11/05 - Shonen Magazine #49 - Chapter 204.


No chapter this week, but three chapters in a row! Or is it another trick?


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 16, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> New schedule!
> 
> No chapter this week, but three chapters in a row! Or is it another trick?



boy i hope that's no trick!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 16, 2008)

Let's hope they don't change it like they did last time.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 16, 2008)

Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaampppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2008)

New chapter's out.

this


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 23, 2008)

daaaaaaaaang
i knew watanuki was going to be a symbol of syaoran's mistakes.  this is so sad.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 23, 2008)

Poor Watanuki. =/

Who do you guys think FWR wants to revive?


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 24, 2008)

i was thinking 
a. he's a clone of himself
b. clow reid
c. someone we just don't know


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hah! I knew Fei Fong Wong wanted to bring someone back to life. The rest of the chapter just made me go  with the time loop and clone inferences. Syaoran basically trapped himself and made his clone because of his choice. And can someone please fill me in on what the hell Watanuki is supposed to be?


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 24, 2008)

According to Clamp, Watanuki was made to fill the void in the Dimensions that was created when Syaoran decided to go back in time. We just have to take their word for it as I can't seem to think of any other way to put it in terms of normal timelines.

Time Travel sucks


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 24, 2008)

reminds me of how people who aren't meant to be born are, and then they grow up to have a "soul." like those nobodies in KH.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2008)

Well its 9 days after release (xxxHolic) I've been a bit busy lol. Didnt xxxHolic plot progression feel a little sudden and forced to anyone? 

Im still pissed Watanuki of _*xxxholic*_ had his big plot moment in _*Tsubasa*_ first.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 24, 2008)

Well considering it was more to do with Syaoran, it was bound to come in Tsubasa first.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 24, 2008)

At least they were revealed in the same week, and it wasn't revealed in Holic weeks later after TRC.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> Well considering it was more to do with Syaoran, it was bound to come in Tsubasa first.


How exactly is Watanuki, the protagonist of xxxholic's existence less important?


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 24, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> How exactly is Watanuki, the protagonist of xxxholic's existence less important?



I know but, Tsubasa and xxxHolic run hand in hand, what they show in one might not always be shown in the other. I'm sure Clamp treat Tsubasa as the bigger of the two stories as that contains most of it's cross-dimensional stories.

Even in the past, like the dream sequence with Sakura where the two Syaoran's invaded, I'm sure most of it was show in Tsubasa before the xxxHolic side was shown later.

The erratic schedules of Tsubasa and xxxHolic is mostly due to Clamp wanting to unravel the stories in an orderly manner, like last times xxxHolic chapter supplemented the other Tsubasa chapter on Watanuki's background and other stuff.

I prefer xxxHolic myself but that's how its always been.


----------



## stardust (Nov 7, 2008)

_Urgh, I've actually no idea what's going on right now. Sort of. You know, it's like you're reading through the chapter, get to the end of it, and you're wondering, 'did I even take in anything?'. 

I'm contemplating reading this again, upwards of Infinity, perhaps, to try and get a better understanding (or pay closer attention, bleh) or just put it off for a while._


----------



## Kraker2k (Nov 7, 2008)

RetroRainbow said:


> _Urgh, I've actually no idea what's going on right now. Sort of. You know, it's like you're reading through the chapter, get to the end of it, and you're wondering, 'did I even take in anything?'.
> 
> I'm contemplating reading this again, upwards of Infinity, perhaps, to try and get a better understanding (or pay closer attention, bleh) or just put it off for a while._



Sadly, you have to do that with Tsubasa in order to just get an inkling of what is going on.

The whole deal with Fai and his brother had my head spinning for weeks.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 7, 2008)

I still don't get the Fai and his brother thing, and I don't care enough to re-read the entire thing. It was pretty long.


----------



## Kraker2k (Nov 7, 2008)

Read up about it here, this cleared up a lot of confusion for me:


----------



## Sawako (Nov 9, 2008)

Time for a new schedule, although I'm sure the mid-November one will be out soon since I forgot to post these. 


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 10/29 - Shonen Magazine #48 - Chapter 203.
> 11/05 - Shonen Magazine #49 - Chapter 204.
> 11/12 - Shonen Magazine #50 - No Tsubasa scheduled.
> 11/19 - Shonen Magazine #51 - Chapter 205.


So no chapter next week, but a chapter after that.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 9, 2008)

sounds good.

the latest chapter went by really fast!
and i wonder what they'll do with the clone  take the eye!


----------



## Kraker2k (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe they'll join up? Unlikely. But why is there ANOTHER break?

CLAMP! Why you do this to us fans?!


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 28, 2008)

so even with the new chapters, i still feel like nothing has progressed.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sure things will progress soon. There's a fight coming up! 

Btw...


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 11/26 - Shonen Magazine #52 - No Tsubasa scheduled (on sale).
> 12/03 - Shonen Magazine #01 - Chapter 206.
> 12/10 - Shonen Magazine #02 & #03 - Chapter 207.
> 12/24 - Shonen Magazine #04 & #05 - Chapter 208.
> ...


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 1, 2008)

they've been at a stand off for two chapters  but i will stand strong.

i have to say that i really didn't mind clone-y very much. he wasn't so bad.. minus the eye thing.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 1, 2008)

The clone was way better than the original until he lost his soul or whatever. Clamp just fucked this manga up big time nothing makes sense anymore or its just stupid.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 1, 2008)

i still respect clamp's work and judgement calls, because they won't change their ideas just because their boss tells them to like for X.

i'll probably reflect on tsubasa once it's all said and done.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 2, 2008)

Its better like this to be honest, the series up to the Tokyo arc had been pretty bland, only serving as a huge CLAMP-fanservice, it was pretty generic until shit hit the fan when both Syaorans met. I enjoy it much more now. Its just Clamp seem to be stalling so much these days, it pisses you off.


----------



## stardust (Dec 2, 2008)

_What Kraker said. A while back, I purchased up to volume twelve of Tsubasa, and I was getting incredibly annoyed with the series. I wanted something interesting to happen, and I knew everything with the clones and the like were coming up, so I kept reading, hoping for that with the next volume, everytime.

Eventually, I got sick of it, and started reading online. Somewhat ironic that the interesting events happened after I decided to stop buying.

I'm a major fan of CLAMP, and their works, but Tsubasa could never strike a chord with me. I see it as something like a Greatest Hits C.D bands release in their olden years~ giving us snippets of their hey-days, like, if you read this, read blah to find out who they are! I find the series ridiculous at times, and a lot of the pairings seem to be major wish fulfillment. "Hey, these guys will never end up happy in their own series, let's make them pair up in this one!". And don't get me started on the Vampire Slayer searching for one half of the vampire twins stick.
_


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 4, 2008)

Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake
new chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



yuui and kuro are looking awesome and B.A. in every scene


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 5, 2008)

yea! I love it when theres pointless fight scenes and no development of the story 

why do i keep reading this story


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2008)

same reason people still read bleach; they just want to finish :xzaru


----------



## stardust (Dec 5, 2008)

_I'm still reading it at this stage because, despite all my complaining, I'm somewhat engrossed in this trainwreck. A tad masochistic, me? Never,_


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 29, 2008)

chapter 208 
*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter 208





hmmmmmm...
eh 
a whole lot of flash and not a lot of glam.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 18, 2009)

Ch209
new chapter is out...
i was happy to see that the clone wasn't a total psycho. i wonder if the two communicated through their hearts and understood each other


----------



## stardust (Jan 23, 2009)

_And S!Clone regained his memories at the end. Oh, god. ;_; That was pretty tragic. Urgh, annoys me that Fei Wang Reed most likely can still fight another day, though. At least the whole things' drawing to some sort of a close now. _


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank God, it's almost over...

Everything in the last 20 chapters (or maybe it's only been 5, but with all the breaks in between it feels like 20) has been boring, anti-climatic and pointless.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 23, 2009)

RetroRainbow said:


> _And S!Clone regained his memories at the end. Oh, god. ;_; That was pretty tragic. Urgh, annoys me that Fei Wang Reed most likely can still fight another day, though. At least the whole things' drawing to some sort of a close now. _



do clones go to heaven?  hopefully for clone syaoran and sakura.
so when the guy turned into crystals and died, do you think he took yuui's eye with him?




CoonDawg said:


> Thank God, it's almost over...
> 
> Everything in the last 20 chapters (or maybe it's only been 5, but with all the breaks in between it feels like 20) has been boring, anti-climatic and pointless.



i wouldn't necessarily waste a good thanks to god on TRC being almost over


----------



## Kraker2k (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, it was kinda sad to see the clone die.

I think why TRC has been so anit-climatic for some is because of the damn slow release schedule, if w were to get these chapters normally, things would have felt much smoother.


----------



## stardust (Jan 23, 2009)

_Hopefully, clones do go to heaven.  S!Clone dying was indeed sad, but, at least he got a somewhat traditional CLAMP happy ending, if you think about it. He regained his memories, and knew what Sakura wanted to say to him. Still, though. In regards to the eye, I've a feeling it will return, but there'll be some catch to it. Possibly. 

Yeah, with the way they're releasing things, one would feeling completely disassociated from the story itself. At times, reading a new, random chapter would be akin to reading a chapter from a completely different story, with different characters. Every so often, I read the most recent ten chapters, just so I'll know what's happening. Pretty awkward, really. Then again, they're also working on HOLiC, and Kobato, and Mangettes (or, 'Gate 7'), as well as apparently having regular meetings with Kadokawa about which magazine X, and Gohou Drug will run back in.  Plus, being some of the most popular manga-kas in the world, I imagine free time for them would be rather scarce._


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2009)

about latest chapter... I still read the last page as


*Spoiler*: __ 



"YOU BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH!"




lol...


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i was thinking that yuui would get his eye back. hmm.
lol i think "you bitch!" would have worked well too.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, Fai got his eye back. turns out Tsubasa is going to end reaaaal soon now.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 29, 2009)

i just don't want to hear anymore antifans before the series is over from this point on.
they finally got to fei wong.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Clone!Syaoran.  You'll always been one of my favorites.

Fai got his magic back! 

wtf @ Kyle. Did anyone think that at first Kyle was actually the true form of FWR? I thought so for a second. 

And most importantly...

FEI WONG!!!! Time to get this battle ON!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To answer your question NO you weren't the only one. Also I was wondering what the hell happened to him.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 30, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> To answer your question NO you weren't the only one. Also I was wondering what the hell happened to him.



It's been dragged on so long I've completely forgotten who that person was.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2009)

i wouldn't say it dragged on; more so, it has been released really slowly


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 5, 2009)

Link removed

New Chapter

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


*Spoiler*: __ 



TOKYO? Hooray for mindscrews!


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Feb 5, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> next page
> 
> New Chapter
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont understand the significance of them being in Tokyo. I know Fuedal Japan where Kurogane is from. I know thats where Watanuki and Yukito are in a present Tokyo. I know that Card captor Sakura and Syaoran were from Tokyo...

So is this Watanuki and Yukito's Tokyo? Or Cardcaptors Tokyo? Or just some random dimensional Tokyo?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 5, 2009)

i knew syaoran was a selfish jerk


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 5, 2009)

last chapter made me say...

lol wut?...


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 5, 2009)

another  ! 

After this revelation, I was like "so what? "

The feather they left back then is still there, and the waterpool is filled with uber strong magic? 

Lol Clamp!


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Clow Country is in fact the future of screwed up Tokyo. Another plot tweest.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't they be the same? Last time I checked, Tokyo was Tokyo, and if I'm understanding this right, Cardcaptor kids' are the TRC's Syaoran's parents, but also Watanuki's parents in a sick, twisted way, so they're both from the same dimension.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shiiiiiit. Is that Acid Tokyo I see?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Feb 5, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Clow Country is in fact the future of screwed up Tokyo. Another plot tweest.



This makes more sense


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2009)

Never another manga has made me say "lol wut?" so wholeheartedly...


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2009)

well i'll be damned. yuuko


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally! I've found this thread! At last I can post some questions and some concerns about this confusing manga. I apologize if the questions I'm about to ask had already been answered in the previous pages because I didn't bother to read. Again, sorry. And I assume all of you read the manga so I won't use spoiler tags.

Okay guys, I have only caught up in this manga 3 days ago and I was like "WTF?!" so I was hoping you could shed some light on my predicament. First and foremost, I'm very proud of myself that I was able to grasp some things in this manga without even reading some of Clamp's previous work (I read xxxHolic and watched dub CCS irregularly on tv prior to reading TRC though), until chapter 120 came and it just started to get really confusing. It blew my mind away. And if that wasn't even enough, there's chapter 189 and above and I was like "O.o 0.0 o.O WHAT THE FUCKING HELL HAPPENED HERE?!". 

Okay, so what I basically understand about this manga is that (please correct me if I'm wrong and enlighten me on some things I might have missed) this Fei Wong guy wants to resurrect someone, amirite? And he needs to have the ruins of Clow and Sakura's body memories of other dimensions(for who knows what reason, if you know, tell me) to fulfill his wish.  And so, Fei Wong started his plans by scattering Sakura's feathers so that Sakura and co. will embark on a journey to other dimensions to scatter the feathers. And in what I have grasped is that Yuuko (and might as well Clow) knew of this, hence they made the 2 mokonas to aid the Tsubasa gang in hopes that it will stop Fei Wong in his plans. But isn't it somehow contradicting that they (Yuuko and Clow) wanted to stop Fei Wong, yet by creating (and lending) the mokonas, it was as if they were "helping" to fulfill FWR's plans? Well I don't really mind that at all, but it's still bugging me... a little bit. 

Now, the first part of the manga (where they were dimension hopping and all) wasn't that quite confusing if you say it and it seems that it almost (and I say "almost") have no relevance whatsoever in the latest chapters. Now my main concern is the chapters 120 and above. With the revelations and all, it brought me the impression that the first part was a waste (sorry TRC fans, I just needed to let that out). I mean, sure there was "some" relevance to it and that it was needed to give the series its foundation, but come on! DOES IT REALLY HAVE TO REACH 120 CHAPTERS FOR THE PLOT TO ADVANCE?! Seriously, Clamp. And wtf @ clones! (Sorry if I will sound like I'm ranting) First we discover that the Syaoran who was travelling with Sakura and friends was actually a clone. Okay, so he's a clone, but WTH?! He suddenly took a backseat and gave the driver's seat to R!Syaoran. I think that it was kind of unfair! He started the series' for goodness' sake, and ANOTHER character will finish?! (This does not count flashbacks). And if that wasn't enough, we find out that the travelling Sakura is, in fact, a clone. Seriously, could this even get any worse?! So Clamp was just playing with us all along.

And so, the mindfuck doesn't end there. HERE COMES CHAPTER 189! This chapter seriously gave me migraine. SO WAIT! R!SYAORAN WAS THE SON OF CCS SYAORAN AND SAKURA?!  Now, this plot tweeeeeeeest give me the creeps. If you think about it, if R!Syaoran is CCS SakuSyao's son, then he is someone not from Clow country, right? So where the hell is Clow country's Syaoran? Doesn't Clow country have their own Syaoran who could compliment their Sakura? I'm sure Yuuko mentioned something about meeting different people in different worlds yet having same souls (or something along those lines). With what Yuuko said, Clow country should have one. And with what Yuuko also said, TRC R!Sakura has same soul with CCS Sakura, who turned out to be R!Syao's mother. So in conclusion, R!Syaoran is sick or he simply has Oedipus complex. Or I blame Clamp.

Moreover, in xxxHolic, didn't Yuuko mentioned about a cute girl (Sakura) living with his boyfriend (Syaoran) in their world? And from what I understood and from the information I gathered, xxxHolic and CCS universe are the same, hence, the cute girl and boyfriend who Yuuko mentioned MUST be CCS SakuSyao, right? If so, there's some inconsistency here. This is really confusing. It goes like this: 

R!Syao's existence = Watanuki's existence
If R!Syao is CCS SakuSyao's son, then that would make Watanuki their son too.
If xxxHolic and CCS universe are the same, then CCS SakuSyao must be older than what was their supposedly implied age in Yuuko's statement.

And what's more is that, I'm sure there was a scene in CCS jap version where Clow told Yue that his (referring to Clow) prediction was that Yue's false form Yukito was supposed to fall in love with CCS Sakura. If so, again there's some inconsistency. Again, didn't Clow and Yuuko created the mokonas because of some future event (referring to TRC events including the existence of R!Syaoran who turned out to be CCSSakuSyao's son)? And the creation of the mokonas happened prior to CCS timeline, right? It should happen before CCS events since Clow was already dead during the start of CCS timeline. So that would imply that Clow knew the existence of TRC R!Syaoran even BEFORE CCS started. Don't you think so too?

And I still have more concerns (about Tokyo tower and Clow country's relation), but I think this post is already long enough so I'll post them later (once I remember them) so this is it for now. I apologize for the long post.


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 27, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> Okay, so what I basically understand about this manga is that (please correct me if I'm wrong and enlighten me on some things I might have missed) this Fei Wong guy wants to resurrect someone, amirite? And he needs to have the ruins of Clow and Sakura's body memories of other dimensions(for who knows what reason, if you know, tell me) to fulfill his wish.  And so, Fei Wong started his plans by scattering Sakura's feathers so that Sakura and co. will embark on a journey to other dimensions to scatter the feathers. And in what I have grasped is that Yuuko (and might as well Clow) knew of this, hence they made the 2 mokonas to aid the Tsubasa gang in hopes that it will stop Fei Wong in his plans. But isn't it somehow contradicting that they (Yuuko and Clow) wanted to stop Fei Wong, yet by creating (and lending) the mokonas, it was as if they were "helping" to fulfill FWR's plans? Well I don't really mind that at all, but it's still bugging me... a little bit.



Indeed, Fei Wong said he wants to resurrect someone, and he has manipulated the chain of events. He purposefully made sure TRC Sakura was killed the first time, then Syaoran was granted the wish to turn back the time. It was the first step to disturb the flow of the world.
Yet the universe didn't collapse and found a way to exist despite this occurence, so a clone of Syaoran was created, he can't exist as 2 persons at once, so another himself was created (aka Watanuki).

Yuuko and Clow never interfere with the chain of events, they aren't helping Fei Wong but they are creating an opportunity to stop his madness. The only thing is Yuuko never shared her knowledge of what was going to happen, she certainly feared a lot to change the flow of the world, even though it would mean her demise.



> And so, the mindfuck doesn't end there. HERE COMES CHAPTER 189! This chapter seriously gave me migraine. SO WAIT! R!SYAORAN WAS THE SON OF CCS SYAORAN AND SAKURA?!  Now, this plot tweeeeeeeest give me the creeps. If you think about it, if R!Syaoran is CCS SakuSyao's son, then he is someone not from Clow country, right? So where the hell is Clow country's Syaoran? Doesn't Clow country have their own Syaoran who could compliment their Sakura? I'm sure Yuuko mentioned something about meeting different people in different worlds yet having same souls (or something along those lines). With what Yuuko said, Clow country should have one. And with what Yuuko also said, TRC R!Sakura has same soul with CCS Sakura, who turned out to be R!Syao's mother. So in conclusion, R!Syaoran is sick or he simply has Oedipus complex. Or I blame Clamp.



Nothing is said that a Syaoran exist in Clow Country, they *could* encounter similar persons in other dimensions, because they share the same soul. 

You should see TRC SyaoranxSakura's relationship as a destined pairing. They were meant to meet each other and fall in love, no matter how sick it is to fall in love with your mother copy pasta. Plus she's not his mother so nothing is wrong.



> And what's more is that, I'm sure there was a scene in CCS jap version where Clow told Yue that his (referring to Clow) prediction was that Yue's false form Yukito was supposed to fall in love with CCS Sakura. If so, again there's some inconsistency. Again, didn't Clow and Yuuko created the mokonas because of some future event (referring to TRC events including the existence of R!Syaoran who turned out to be CCSSakuSyao's son)? And the creation of the mokonas happened prior to CCS timeline, right? It should happen before CCS events since Clow was already dead during the start of CCS timeline. So that would imply that Clow knew the existence of TRC R!Syaoran even BEFORE CCS started. Don't you think so too?



We know Clow Country is Tokyo Tower's future, so we know Yuuko has knowledge of all dimensions along with their past, present (her present) and future. I suppose she knows how the world should flow but Fei Wong started to mess with its flow, so she took measure to stop his plan without interfering too much with the chain of events.
I assume Yuuko is a being that shouldn't exist in the first place as suggested in the last chapter, so she doesn't want to interfere too much with the Universe, hence she doesn't directly stop Fei Wong but give a hand in the shadow for those directly involved in the problem. (TRC group)


Well my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 28, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Indeed, Fei Wong said he wants to resurrect someone, and he has manipulated the chain of events. He purposefully made sure TRC Sakura was killed the first time, then Syaoran was granted the wish to turn back the time. It was the first step to disturb the flow of the world.
> Yet the universe didn't collapse and found a way to exist despite this occurence, so a clone of Syaoran was created, he can't exist as 2 persons at once, so another himself was created (aka Watanuki).



Yes, I understand that very well. I also understand the need to create Watanuki. I also didn't say that Yuuko and Clow interfered. While it is true that they want to stop FWR's twisted plan to resurrect someone, they are bound by the limits of interference. What my concern is that, if they DON'T want FWR to violate the taboo or resurrecting the dead then Yuuko shouldn't have granted R!Syaoran's wish and not create the mokonas with Clow, seeing that R!Syaoran's wish was the key to trigger FWR's plan. 

I know Yuuko grants wishes for those who have them, but Syaoran wasn't in her store when he made that selfish wish, right? She could simply ignore his pleas to save Sakura. 

TRC Sakura can die. I dislike her. :ho



> Yuuko and Clow never interfere with the chain of events, they aren't helping Fei Wong but they are creating an opportunity to stop his madness. The only thing is Yuuko never shared her knowledge of what was going to happen, she certainly feared a lot to change the flow of the world, even though it would mean her demise.



Again, I know and never said that they interfered. Sharing what she knows is beyond the limits of interference. Though it is true that they are creating an opportunity to stop FW, it's still kinda ironic that their way of stopping him was, in a way, "helping" FW (helping in a way that the group's dimension hopping (via white mokona, which Yuuko and Clow created) disturbed the flow of events in other dimensions).



> Nothing is said that a Syaoran exist in Clow Country, they *could* encounter similar persons in other dimensions, because they share the same soul.



But the wordings differ. It could be true that there is actually a Syaoran in Clow country, but they haven't encountered that Syaoran yet. While nothing is said that a Syaoran exists in Clow country, nothing is also said that he doesn't exist. My presumption of Clow Country having a Syaoran comes from what Yuuko said to Watanuki in xxxHolic regarding alternate existence and alternate reality, that a Syaoran and Sakura *also* exist in other worlds.



> You should see TRC SyaoranxSakura's relationship as a destined pairing. They were meant to meet each other and fall in love, no matter how sick it is to fall in love with your mother copy pasta. Plus she's not his mother so nothing is wrong.



She's not his mother, but they still share the same soul. It's still kinda freaky and somewhat incestuous. But I do have nothing against this pairing. In fact, I even liked that pairing in CCS (not that I care about pairings, though), but this is just really freaky for me.



> We know Clow Country is Tokyo Tower's future, so we know Yuuko has knowledge of all dimensions along with their past, present (her present) and future. I suppose she knows how the world should flow but Fei Wong started to mess with its flow, so she took measure to stop his plan without interfering too much with the chain of events.
> I assume Yuuko is a being that shouldn't exist in the first place as suggested in the last chapter, so she doesn't want to interfere too much with the Universe, hence she doesn't directly stop Fei Wong but give a hand in the shadow for those directly involved in the problem. (TRC group)



I have nothing against this. This paragraph didn't answer my paragraph you quoted. But still, I'll comment for discussion's sake. 

I doubt Yuuko knows how the world flows. She even told Fei Wong that the future is yet to be ordained, thus, implying that she herself is unsure of the future. As to whether Yuuko is a being who shouldn't exist, I have no idea.

Oh and I'll bring another concern. If Watanuki wasn't supposed to exist, why did Yuuko tell Watanuki that he exist in other worlds? 

Refer to the first panel of this page

So he is a being who already exists... Oh wait! I guess you can blame it to "the space-time continuum is starting to collapse" statement and that the flow of events has been disturbed. 

And just a thought of mine. FWR said that when he cloned R!Sakura, the latter's body shattered/broke/whatever (or something like that), right? But her soul still remains, while C!Sakura has her body, but no longer has her soul. So what I'm thinking is that, maybe in the end, R!Sakura's soul will be put into C!Sakura's body? 

LOL. That's just a silly random thought of mine. Just ignore it.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 19, 2009)

New chapter!!


HOLY FUCK!!!


Is that what I think it is?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did ccs sakura and syaoran give up themselves for all this?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with the new chapter?!

Wait! Scratch that and I'm gonna rephrase it: WHAT THE FUCKING HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS MANGA?! 

With the latest chapter, I officially lost it. 

I'm calling the experts of this manga, explain.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 19, 2009)

OK WTF seriously, what Ok so CCS Sakura and Syaoran gave themselves up for this and they still don't even mention Watanuki.

And how the hell does Yuuko fit in to this


----------



## Smoke (Mar 19, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one going "wtf is going on?"


HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa, whoa, whoa, back the FUCK. UP. Are you telling me the people in that little jar in the first chapter, and the people that were standing behind the TRC characters in the latest one, are in fact the CSS characters?

When exactly did Syaoran knock up Sakura? When they were 12? I'm so God dmaned confused.

I take back alot of what I said earlier, though. It just got pretty interesting.


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Bait said:


> I'm calling the experts of this manga, explain.


from what I gather and fuck anyone who dares respond to this thread who hasn't read the newest chapter yet. (cuz I am not putting this shit in the spoiler tags) 
I think that Yuko is connected because she was chosen by relatives to help being you know, the time dimension witch with all that fucking powers right?

and Syaoran and Sakura could have went and fucked themselves royally by choosing to let their children exist and idk sealing themselves up for some grand epic event that is going to play out with that bitch Fei Wong. 

(mind you this is just another wonderful theory which I am always working towards) i guess i am the only one who finds it sort of fun... 





noobthemusical said:


> OK WTF seriously, what Ok so CCS Sakura and Syaoran gave themselves up for this and they still don't even mention Watanuki.
> 
> And how the hell does Yuuko fit in to this



Watanuki is supposed to be apart of R-syaoran... when he decided to freeze up time an shit. 

and i answered the yuko question above.  (but i can't say I know for sure) thats just a random fucking guess.


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 19, 2009)

Seriously, it's becoming way too complicated. 

So Time was turned back once before, this event created Yuuko, the witch of Dimension with her uber magical powers. (I guess the same way TRC Syaoran created Watanuki)

My theory is when TRC Syaoran turns back time, he would kill CCS Sakura and CCS Syaoran. So to prevent their disappearance, CCS Sakura and CCS Syaoran have turned back Time once and sealed themselves away under Yuuko's care.

That way they would protect their own future and the future of their descendance when Fei Wong's plan is in motion. 

Amirite?


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

^ bravissimo! 

but just who does fei wong want to bring back? O.O 

and do you think that (are we allowed to talk about xxxholic here?) yuko will disappear? T_T 

i think ccs syaoran and ccs sakura could have been the one's to start everything, but yuko said she never met them before, yet she said she knew watanuki's father didn't she at one point?!?!?!?! waaah my memory is failing me!


also i like your higurashi ava/sig combo.... amiright?


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad you like my set! 

I don't read XXXHolic, I try to catch up with the anime but I'm only on episode 5 of the second season (Kei). :sweat

All this mess to revive someone, Fei Wong sure has some guts or is totally insane. 

I know Watanuki's father too. TRC Syaoran! 

When she said she never met them, this is because she never met the Sakura and Syaoran sealed in the time capsule.


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

^ oh well if you don't read xxxholic then you might be missing out on key points... but its alot to read... i suppose you could skip through it and go straight to the kohane arc... but idk thats up to you.

I have always wondered if it was maybe fei wong himself whom he wanted to revive or idk something weird like that. LIke maybe fei wong is a clone of himself and he died a long time ago or something.

but thats one of the more outrageous thoughts 

and of course i like the sig... i enjoyed higurashi.... that was confusing as hell too for a long ass time... (at least for me) 

but i best shut up about that. wrong thread


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 19, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ oh well if you don't read xxxholic then you might be missing out on key points... but its alot to read... i suppose you could skip through it and go straight to the kohane arc... but idk thats up to you.
> 
> I have always wondered if it was maybe fei wong himself whom he wanted to revive or idk something weird like that. LIke maybe fei wong is a clone of himself and he died a long time ago or something.
> 
> but thats one of the more outrageous thoughts



Totally possible since TRC is all about "WTF? A clone".


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 19, 2009)

there's too many syaorans and sakuras. i want more mokonas.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, back the FUCK. UP. Are you telling me the people in that little jar in the first chapter, and the people that were standing behind the TRC characters in the latest one, are in fact the CSS characters?



Yeah, I was surprised as well. When reading that chapter, I was like 

I was so fucking surprised that I even read CCS manga (quite a short read with 50 chapters so it didn't take me that long to finish, esp. when I'm always skipping) in hopes that I can gather some important informations in hopes that I can understand the new TRC chapter more.

But unfortunately, it was futile. 



> When exactly did Syaoran knock up Sakura? When they were 12? I'm so God dmaned confused.



LOL. Same sentiments exactly. I bet he defiled Sakura by the time he returned to Tomoeda from Hong Kong (see last CCS chapter). 

My theory is that when they rewound time with their powers, they became younger too. And when they were trapped in that glass tube thing, their time (aging process) stopped, that's why they look young in the latest TRC chapter.

But then, it doesn't even make sense (unless Syaoran knocked up Sakura by age 7 which is unlikely since they met at age 10). 



> I take back alot of what I said earlier, though. It just got pretty interesting.



True enough. It has become interesting in a pretty twisted way. Every time a new chapter arrives, I find myself regretting reading this manga, but glad at the same time. Oh well, I like to torture myself sometimes anyway. 



pfft said:


> Syaoran and Sakura could have went and fucked themselves royally by choosing to let their children exist and idk sealing themselves up for some grand epic event that is going to play out with that bitch Fei Wong.



What I don't understand is why do they have to seal themselves? And how did CCS SakuSyao got so uber powerful that they can rewind time themselves and can't even cross dimensions? Well yeah, it's magic and magic can't be easily explained so all we have to do is accept what the hell is Clamp throwing at us. 

This manga is becoming too illogical actually. And I hate the fact that we just have to swallow whatever that is that Clamp is serving in their manga without some proper explanations aside from some fuck called MAJIK. It almost analogous to PNJ. That's the only thing I dislike about Clamp's manga (aside from mindfuck, of course ). Oh well, this is Clamp anyway. I heard most of their mangas are like that so I guess it's a trademark. Not that it's bad, it's just kinda annoying. 

Sorry if it sounded like a rant. I didn't mean it to sound like that.



> (mind you this is just another wonderful theory which I am always working towards) i guess i am the only one who finds it sort of fun...



Nah, theorizing is fun. 



G@R-chan said:


> Seriously, it's becoming way too complicated.
> 
> So Time was turned back once before, this event created Yuuko, the witch of Dimension with her uber magical powers. (I guess the same way TRC Syaoran created Watanuki)



If that was it, then there would be some inconsistencies. Like, Yuuko meeting Clow and creating the mokonas together prior to CCS timeline, FWR knowing, if not all, then more than enough of Yuuko's existence during the rewinding of time and the creation of Watanuki, TRC R!Syaoran meeting her when he was a kid, and perhaps more.



> My theory is when TRC Syaoran turns back time, he would kill CCS Sakura and CCS Syaoran. So to prevent their disappearance, CCS Sakura and CCS Syaoran have turned back Time once and sealed themselves away under Yuuko's care.
> 
> That way they would protect their own future and the future of their descendance when Fei Wong's plan is in motion.
> 
> Amirite?



Hmmm... that could be so. I never thought of that. 

And I want some answers for my previous posts with walls of texts. I put some effort in it. I hate it when my posts are ignored so answer them.


----------



## Kraker2k (Mar 20, 2009)

Wait what?! What the hell is going on?! Thanks Tsubasa you've confused me yet again.

And whats with only 12 pages? Stop being so lazy CLAMP, you take like 20 holidays every year, get off your back sides and draw some proper manga.


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 20, 2009)

> And I want some answers for my previous posts with walls of texts. I put some effort in it. I hate it when my posts are ignored so answer them.


Aye Aye Boss!   (Teresa's style )

Lucky you, I'm quite in a good mood for discussion lately. 



Master Bait said:


> Yes, I understand that very well. I also understand the need to create Watanuki. I also didn't say that Yuuko and Clow interfered. While it is true that they want to stop FWR's twisted plan to resurrect someone, they are bound by the limits of interference. What my concern is that, if they DON'T want FWR to violate the taboo or resurrecting the dead then Yuuko shouldn't have granted R!Syaoran's wish and not create the mokonas with Clow, seeing that R!Syaoran's wish was the key to trigger FWR's plan.
> 
> I know Yuuko grants wishes for those who have them, but Syaoran wasn't in her store when he made that selfish wish, right? She could simply ignore his pleas to save Sakura.



She simply couldn't because it was what she was supposed to do. If she had refused she'd have interfered with the history line.
In order not to interfere, she helped TRC Syaoran because this journey was meant to happen.





> Again, I know and never said that they interfered. Sharing what she knows is beyond the limits of interference. Though it is true that they are creating an opportunity to stop FW, it's still kinda ironic that their way of stopping him was, in a way, "helping" FW (helping in a way that the group's dimension hopping (via white mokona, which Yuuko and Clow created) disturbed the flow of events in other dimensions).



See above.



> But the wordings differ. It could be true that there is actually a Syaoran in Clow country, but they haven't encountered that Syaoran yet. While nothing is said that a Syaoran exists in Clow country, nothing is also said that he doesn't exist. My presumption of Clow Country having a Syaoran comes from what Yuuko said to Watanuki in xxxHolic regarding alternate existence and alternate reality, that a Syaoran and Sakura *also* exist in other worlds.



Well, an alternate Syaorancould exist in Clow Country, but whenever the TRC group travelled through dimensions, they always witness same persons sharing the same destiny. 
TRC Syaoran was meant to be TRC Sakura's partner, so it's very unlikely it exists a Clow Country Syaoran.



> She's not his mother, but they still share the same soul. It's still kinda freaky and somewhat incestuous. But I do have nothing against this pairing. In fact, I even liked that pairing in CCS (not that I care about pairings, though), but this is just really freaky for me.



Destiny is all you need.  
I understand you find it freaky though.



> I doubt Yuuko knows how the world flows. She even told Fei Wong that the future is yet to be ordained, thus, implying that she herself is unsure of the future. As to whether Yuuko is a being who shouldn't exist, I have no idea.



That's true, the future has yet to be obtained. The latest chapter proves her statement since she shouldn't normally exist. Watanuki shouldn't exist too. Well, the World is constantly changing and moving in uncontrollable direction. 



> Oh and I'll bring another concern. If Watanuki wasn't supposed to exist, why did Yuuko tell Watanuki that he exist in other worlds?
> 
> Refer to the first panel of this page
> 
> So he is a being who already exists... Oh wait! I guess you can blame it to "the space-time continuum is starting to collapse" statement and that the flow of events has been disturbed.



Watanuki was created by TRC Syaoran, I see nothing wrong with the Universe completely acknowledging his existence and created alternate versions of him. 
But his existence is a proof that an anormal occurence happened.



> If that was it, then there would be some inconsistencies. Like, Yuuko meeting Clow and creating the mokonas together prior to CCS timeline, FWR knowing, if not all, then more than enough of Yuuko's existence during the rewinding of time and the creation of Watanuki, TRC R!Syaoran meeting her when he was a kid, and perhaps more.



And there, you see Yuuko has knowledge of what should have happened. She knows she was created by CCS Sakura and Syaoran. 
She met Clow prior to CCS timeline, how I see this is Clow has felt a rewinding has happened and he met the production of this event aka Yuuko.
She has knowledge of why all this happened and they decided to create the Mokonas. 
I see nothing wrong with Clow being able to travel through dimensions at least once to meet Yuuko.

You should keep in mind the first chapter of TRC. This is the CCS characters rewinding of time, so all we have witnessed from the beginning was the consequence of this event.

This manga has endless discussion.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 23, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Aye Aye Boss!   (Teresa's style )
> 
> Lucky you, I'm quite in a good mood for discussion lately.



Oh sorry for the late reply. I was offline for the past few days coz I had my exams so I didn't have the time to online.



> She simply couldn't because it was what she was supposed to do. If she had refused she'd have interfered with the history line.
> In order not to interfere, she helped TRC Syaoran because this journey was meant to happen.



Hmm... hitsuzen, amirite? I am confused of how the concept of hitsuzen somewhat contradicts the other thing that Clamp is building in this manga (the one about "choosing and deciding your own future" or something along those lines) because it seems that this concept of hitsuzen is controlling the characters' actions and decisions. It seems to me that everything that the character chooses is already bound to happen, thus, they are unable to disobey fate regardless of what they choose. I hope you get what I mean.

Ahh!! Fuck this hitsuzen thing! I don't quite get the gist of it.



> Well, an alternate Syaoran could exist in Clow Country, but whenever the TRC group travelled through dimensions, they always witness same persons sharing the same destiny.
> TRC Syaoran was meant to be TRC Sakura's partner, so it's very unlikely it exists a Clow Country Syaoran.



Okay got it. Acceptable. And I don't want to dwell on this minor subject anymore. 



> Destiny is all you need.
> I understand you find it freaky though.



Ugh! Destiny is also confusing and this manga lacks logic.



> That's true, the future has yet to be obtained. The latest chapter proves her statement since *she shouldn't normally exist.* Watanuki shouldn't exist too. Well, the World is constantly changing and moving in uncontrollable direction.



Just where do you get that bolded statement? When and where did the manga stated something like that? I thought that was only a theory. Well Yuuko in the manga did say something like "For the sake of those ... whom they love, so that neither future ... may be erased, and I too, ... now that my time has begun to move once more...now that I stand at the point between life and death ... can pass it on through a dream. The power of those two.. who have waited so long", but I can't interpret it as "she was a only a creation of the rewinding of time", but only that the rewinding of time should have killed her.



> Watanuki was created by TRC Syaoran, I see nothing wrong with the Universe completely acknowledging his existence and created alternate versions of him.
> But his existence is a proof that an abnormal occurence happened.



Hmm... I just had the thought that xxxHolic/TRC Watanuki is the only Watanuki in the whole Clamp universe since he was created by majik and such which leads me to a query of whether or not he would share the same soul with the Watanukis of other dimensions, if he have any. Anyway, let's move away from this minor topic, shall we? I believe we have more important things to settle with.



> And there, you see Yuuko has knowledge of what should have happened. She knows she was created by CCS Sakura and Syaoran.
> She met Clow prior to CCS timeline, how I see this is Clow has felt a rewinding has happened and he met the production of this event aka Yuuko.
> She has knowledge of why all this happened and they decided to create the Mokonas.
> I see nothing wrong with Clow being able to travel through dimensions at least once to meet Yuuko.



Just where do you get that idea (that she was created by CCS couple)? I don't remember reading something like that in the manga (at least, I don't interpret it as that way). If it is really in the manga, then I'm afraid I'm missing something. If so, please refer the chapter to me. Or is this still a theory made out of the latest chapter?
That only makes it more confusing. How can Yuuko be created when CCS couple, who were the ones responsible for turning back time, were not even born yet? Time paradox?



> This manga has endless discussion.



This manga is interesting and unpredictable in a very twisted way. I even doubt if the mangakas themselves know what they're doing. 

Hmm... what do you say if we put our thoughts and theories and interpretations together so we can come up with the nearest and most plausible interpretations that are closest to explaining the events of the manga? 

I'm gonna post my theories after this post. 

Well all bets will be put off once the manga reaches its end.



Ryoko said:


> I'm so confused.



You're not alone there.

Anyway, this manga is really confusing that I asked some help from a wiki site.  I know their infos are mostly that of wikipedia, but they have some infos not found in the wikipedia either.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 23, 2009)

*Theory*

This is an intentional double post.

Okay readers, I'm finished with my final exams now so I had been thinking for some plausible (if not logical) explanations that can explain the events of the latest manga. So where should I start? Hmm...

So basically, CCS couple were the ones responsible for turning back time, which was R!Syaoran's wish, and as a result (or should I say payment), they were trapped in that glass tube thing which makes them unable to touch each other (While R!Syaoran's was to be imprisoned in that glass thing). Now, due to this happening, Watanuki was created (I don't know about Yuuko's case so I'll leave it as that).  

So my interpretation of this even is that, Watanuki is the embodiment of that wish. He is like the anchor that keeps the altered timeline in effect until the "day that must come". So in essence, his existence is vital to fulfill R!Syaoran's wish, hence R!Syaoran doesn't want him to disappear. It is also the same case for the CCS couple. They are the powers that enabled to turn back time, so they had to maintain the altered timeline by existing. As Gar-chan posted somewhere, the rewinding of time might have killed them so in order to protect themselves (and to maintain the altered timeline), they were allowed themselves to be trapped in the glass tube even if it means they won't be able to touch the ones they love most until their son's wish is fulfilled. So basically, it's not simply about making the wish happen, but also to make sure that the wish will eventually happen.

Regarding Yuuko, it could be that when the CCS couple fucked the time line, it allowed them to rewind the events and at the same time, allowed them to stop it (the events in that reservoir was halted, mind you). So my guess is that the rewinding of time must have killed Yuuko (and theirselves) in the process. However, in order to protect themselves and Yuuko, they allowed themselves to be trapped in the glass tube, hence, stopping their time and Yuuko's. Now that time has started to move once again, Yuuko is now in the point between life and death. I think this most likely explains Yuuko's statement:

"For the sake of those ... whom they love, so that neither future ... may be erased, and I too, ... now that my time has begun to move once more...now that I stand at the point between life and death ... can pass it on through a dream. The power of those two.. who have waited so long."

So wait! If my (and Gar-chan's) theory is correct, does this mean that the CCS couple will die as well?! 
OMFG CLAMPP!!! IS IT TOO MUCH FOR US TO ASK FOR HAPPY ENDINGS FROM YOU?! I HEARD YOU RARELY GIVE HAPPY ENDINGS, CCS BEING ONE OF THEM. SO WHY THE HELL DO YOU HAVE TO FUCK WITH CCS ENDING AS WELL?!

*And on another note, if all of you have noticed, the glass tube which the CCS couple were in is the same to that of C!Sakura's when her soul was in a dream world, so my guess is that, it was the CCS couple's souls inside the glass tube (which explains their younger appearance) and that their bodies are actually being taken cared of by either (or both) Touya or/and Yukito. Or I could be wrong. *

Now, as to why the CCS couple has the same exact appearance of that of the TRC couple (like the clothes and stuff), I don't know, but I think this might be vital. Maybe they want to confuse FWR?  
Note that we don't know TRC couple's real names yet so this might give FWR a hard time distinguishing who is who since, as we know, he is after the TRC couple to fulfill his wish. 
Or it could also be (Oh please God forbid) that they'll merge with the TRC couple? Oh please no, not that!!! That gives me gross ideas.

What the exact reason is, I don't know.

This page also tells you something: Source. As you can see, the CCs couple are standing on the other's magic circle. That is when they turned the time back. At the same time, R!Syaoran is also standing on his mother's magic cirle (same with CCS Syaoran) when he made the wish. 


Don't you think this means something? Maybe it relates to the texts in green. Or maybe it doesn't.

*Now what I find illogical are the events after the rewinding back of time. When time was altered, the CCS couple were immediately trapped while Watanuki was created at the same time. If so, then CCS couple and Watanuki shouldn't meet personally. However, Watanuki gave his memories (which Yuuko even states that those memories includes those memories when he was together with his parents) to Yuuko for payment of his wish (for R!Syaoran to know the location of both Sakuras) which implies that Watanuki had, in fact, been taken cared of by CCS couple during his childhood. Hmmm... paradox?

OR

When time was altered, CCS couple weren't immediately trapped, but their time simply turned back to when R!Syaoran was 7 years old, when R!Syaoran was about to return from Clow Country (Note that time was rewound for only 7 years). After the altering of time, R!Syaoran was imprisoned while Watanuki took his place as CCS couple's son for 7 years (7 years for R!Syaoran to turn from 7 to 14, and 7 years for the amount of time he was being imprisoned until he broke free), which basically meant that Watanuki started his lifetime as a 7-year-old. After the 7 years gap, R!Syaoran broke free and is 14 years old once again (the same age as when he wished for time to be turned back). It is then during these times that CCS couple were trapped in the glass tube/dream capsule with Watanuki being 14 years old. Hmm... if so, it contradicts a scene in the xxxHolic manga where Watanuki lost his parents when he was still a child (7 years old, I think). This theory can be true if Watanuki's memory when he lost his parents were altered.

OR

Since time flows differently in different worlds, it could be that when time was altered, it only turned the time in Clow Kingdom 7 years back, while it turned CCS's/xxxHolic's time to when R!Syaoran is supposed to be born. Hence, instead of R!Syaoran being born, they got Watanuki instead (which means, Watanuki started as a babay and not as a 7-year-old kid). So Watanuki losing his parents when he was still a child is true. Thoughts?
*

Another thing is that the aging doesn't make sense. Although I stated the theory that the CCS couple in the glass tube/dream capsule might only be their souls, I still want to think the possibility that they aren't. Now if those are actually not their souls, then that would mean that that appearance we saw was actually them when they were 14 years old (same with TRC couple). So let's do the math...

Let's say if TRC couple were 14 years old then the CCS couple are also 14 years old (with that appearance). This will be our base for CCS couple's age.
R!Syaoran arrived at Clow Country when he was 7 years old.
R!Syaoran made the wish to turn back time when he was 14 years old. By this time, we can't make out of CCS couple's age yet.
If time was turned 7 years back, then that would make CCS couple's age 21 (14 + 7) years old when they turned back time. Note that when they rewound time, their time also turned 7 years back. Once their time was turned back, they became their 14-year-old selves, which is 7 years younger when they rewound the time.
If so, then when R!Syaoran was still 7 years old, CCS couple were 14. 
When R!Syaoran was born, CCS couple were only 7?! LOL whut?! 

Ugh! Confusing. I'll just wait for the manga to explain this age thing.

*And about CCS Syaoran's appearance in the latest TRC manga. Didn't Yuuko said that he changed his face so that Watanuki won't disappear? Then why does he look like Syaoran still? 

Again, I'll wait for the manga about this.*

Hmm... this post is already long enough so I'll just stop here for now. If I can remember more of my theories later, then I'm gonna post them. This is it for now. I apologize for it being so long and I hope that you'll read it and share your thoughts. Enjoy Reading~


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2009)

New Chapter 
Damn ok Someone explain this chapter I will give some rep

Because Damn
*Spoiler*: __ 



So wait is the R!Syaoran's parents the CCS S&R, or was the gril in his mothers dreams the CCS sakura, and if so How the hell can they be so similar. And how can Watanuki have any relevance at this point




Also Yay Magical battle.
and other thing I liked 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So it appears that R! Syaorans parent did grow up Sakura looks good.


----------



## Kraker2k (Mar 31, 2009)

The young girl in this chapter was CCS Sakura, it seems CLAMP have finally made it so that CCS Sakura is not really involved with TRC other than meeting Moma!Sakura in a dream and giving her the Staff.

Right now there are 4 Sakuras in the Clamp verse.

TRC!Sakura-Hime - The Sakura Real!Syaoran met and the one who was stuck in the curse.
TRC!Clone!Sakura - The one we got at the beginning of the TRC story and who eventually died.
CCS Sakura - She is 13 and is not really involved with the TRC/holic story(Other than giving Mama!Sakura her Wand.)
Mama!Sakura/holic!Sakura - Real!Syaoran and Watanuki's mother. The older Sakura in this Chapter.

As for Syaoran's there are 4/5?

TRC!Dad!Syaoran - Real!Syaoran's Father, the one who gave R!Syaoran his name and sword.
TRC!Real!Syaoran - Son of Sakura and Syaoran(not CCS Syaoran and Sakura), his real name is unknown.
TRC!Clone!Syaoran - Created by FWR to get all the feathers, went berserk and died.
holic!Watanuki - created to fill in the void left by R!Syaoran when he went back in time. Watanuki is Syaoran but at the same time isn't.
CCS!Syaoran - Living with CCS!Sakura, I don't think he has been included in TRC/xxxHolic.

I hope that all makes sense now..


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok rep

and second ok now that makes sense
things I wonder what level of Magic is CCS sakura at anyway, is she the most powerful person we have seen in the series (depending on how you interpret CCS Clow still might be more powerful).
Also this raises some questions did Syaorons' mom have magic prior to the dream (which is implied as most "dreams" are magic, and well she did seem to have magic when she was young and SakuraCCS would not have had magic yet) , and if she did, did CCS Sakura give her the staff to increase her power or what.


Lastly I demand to know how do you give people crap in dreams, there had better be a better answer than MAGIC.

PS despite the fact that this chapter brought clarity to the series it does raise some questions.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought it was all agreed upon that the CCS Sakura and Syaoran were the parents of the TRC Syaoran? Thus, the other two people that we just saw in this last chapter is TRC Syaoran's parents.

By the way, whoever the adult Sakura turns out to be, I would totally hit it.

I don't get why they make this so God damned complicated. I'm an adult, and I can't even understand a children's comic book. No one can.

It's like LOST, that show is shit now because not a single person can follow it.


----------



## pfft (Mar 31, 2009)

^ don't insult manga... its way more mature than lame ass american comics.... 

and just because you cant understand it doesn't mean noone else can. 


didn't you guys watch the OAV Tokyo Revelations when little girl sakura goes and helps fake sakura.... its basically the same thing....


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 1, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I thought it was all agreed upon that the CCS Sakura and Syaoran were the parents of the TRC Syaoran? Thus, the other two people that we just saw in this last chapter is TRC Syaoran's parents.
> 
> By the way, whoever the adult Sakura turns out to be, I would totally hit it.
> 
> ...



Its never been agreed on who Real!Syaoran's parents were, people just assumed it was CCS!Sakura and Syaoran because of the Star Staff Yuuko had in her shop and how Watanuki's parents were the same as Real!Syaoran. People just assumed they were CCS!Syaoran and Sakura.

With this chapter it now gives us confirmation that CCS!Sakura was never part of the TRC story other than to appear to Real!Syaoran's mother in a dream, and if we count the Tokyo Revelations OVA as canon(which I do because Clamp wrote the story for it) we see CCS!Sakura appearing to Clone!Sakura, which again probably means CCS!Sakura's only role in TRC is to give advice and help the people along through dreams.

Its quite simple if you give it a thought. Like the poster above me has said, just because *YOU* don't get this or any other show, doesn't mean its shit, it just shows you have very poor understanding skills and have very little patience.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 7, 2009)

here
I think I finally understand, the TRC Syraoran has a separate set of parents who are not the CCS ones, which explains the timeline, however does not explain why they're so IMBA.

And I'd appreciate it if you didn't call me a retard. Not only is this a manga translated unofficially, no one can deny that there's too many fucking Syraorans in this story. If you read the last 100 pages of this manga you'll find everyone just as confused as I am.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm it's seems to be coming to and end, good chapter I guess


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 7, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> this
> I think I finally understand, the TRC Syraoran has a separate set of parents who are not the CCS ones, which explains the timeline, however does not explain why they're so IMBA.
> 
> And I'd appreciate it if you didn't call me a retard. Not only is this a manga translated unofficially, no one can deny that there's too many fucking Syraorans in this story. If you read the last 100 pages of this manga you'll find everyone just as confused as I am.



I never called you a retard. Maybe you should brush up on your reading skills as well.

As for the new chapter, looks like MamaSakura and PapaSyaoran are going to sacrifice themselves in order to let the kids live free.


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2009)

I was wondering why fai and mokona never sensed them? was it because they were kept in the glass jar thing (what they show in the very beginning of the manga) or wtf?

I want to know where the fuck yuko is!


----------



## Kraker2k (May 13, 2009)

Urgh.... My brain hurts. As much as I'd like to understand what is going on I'm gonna have to re-read it a few times 'cause CLAMP don't make it easy to understand this =\.


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

same same. i'm just going to read them just to read them. when it's all over, i'll go ahead and reread with some more understanding.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

well It sounds like yuko was dead and was reborn accidentily by a thought from Clow and then Fei Wong decided to use all his powers to grant this wish. 

kills any of my fei wong theories 

and then Yuko has been trying to atone for her shit with the shop and granting wishes so she could once again change fate... to make it how it once was maybe?!?!?! depending on their choices.

lol but i forgot all about what happened in the last chapter


----------



## stardust (May 21, 2009)

I think whenever I read through the series again, I still won't be able to read through the 'Touhou Magic Circles' chapters before this. They spent too long doing silly things, and my attention waned considerably. Although mine, along with everyone else's seems to be back on track now, I still can't forget those 20+ chapters of ridiculousness.


----------



## Prendergast (May 21, 2009)

pfft said:


> well It sounds like yuko was dead and was reborn accidentily by a thought from Clow and then Fei Wong decided to use all his powers to grant this wish.
> 
> kills any of my fei wong theories
> 
> ...



psst... i think yuuko failed.


----------



## pfft (May 23, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> psst... i think yuuko failed.



T_T wth killerfan! 


new trc chapter Narutopedia


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 1, 2009)

After catching up and reading all at once, I don't find it nearly as complicated as everyone made it out to be.

Here's a summary of whats been happening for those who have forgotten or couldn't quite follow

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lets take it from the top. The Clone Sakura, is a copy of both the Body and Soul of the Original Sakura, thus us has the same powers as her. Clone Sakura's soul was destroyed by Clone Syaoran, only leaving the body behind, which is in Fei Wong Reed's possession. The Original Sakura has been frozen in time underneath the ruins.

Clone Syaoran is a copy of The Original Syaorans body, but not his soul. So when he was being clone The Original Syaoran put his right eye into the Clone to give him part of his soul, hoping that through that, the Clone Syaoran, would gain a heart.

So while the Original Sakura was frozen in time, the Original Syaoran was trapped in Fei Wong Reed's prison. Once the Original Syaoran was released it started the clock for what would be the beginning of the end.

Now, after their battle, Clone Syaoran sacrificed himself to save the Original Syaoran. 
So here's what he have so far
Status:
Clone Syaoran=Dead
Clone Sakura Soul=Dead
Clone Sakura Body=Fei Wong Reeds Possession
Real Syaoran=Fighting Fei Wong Reed
Real Sakura=Frozen in Time.

Now time started moving forward for Sakura, and she would've been consumed by Fei Wongs' magic if it werent for her feather, which Ultimately merged The Clone Sakura's Body and The Real Sakura's body and Soul together.

Thus creating the ultimate being, Clone Sakura's memory of all the dimensions, and Real Sakura's magical growth by being in the ruins.

This was what Fei Wong Wanted. Until Yuuko revealed she had a trump card: The Real Syaorans father and mother, Card Captor Sakura and Card Captor Syaoran. Whose power is the same as Clow Reed.

It is then revealed that when Yuuko was on her death bed, Clow Reed had wished for her to be able to smile again, thus Yuuko's time was frozen. The wish Clow Reed made, was what Fei Wong Reed wanted to accomplish, because since no one can return from the dead, Yuuko's time cant move forward. So by granting that wish, and destroying a law of the universe, Yuuko's time will continue to move forward, and Fei Wong Reed would have surpassed the only person stronger than him: Clow Reed.

Right now Yuuko has met up with the Clone Syaoran and Sakura, in a dream. Since they are artificial creations they can be reborn, and will be reborn at some point in the still unrevealed part of the story


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 9, 2009)

Ch. 222 is out

Could stare at the last page for hours

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now hopefully next chapter, CLAMP could stop being a tease and give us the long awaited kiss from these two.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

well i'm glad the phonies got what they wanted


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 9, 2009)

They are the real ones. The "Phonies" died if you recall.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah but the Phonies got reborn as those two


----------



## stardust (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for typing out that summary, Avant. I think it was just drawn out for too long, and I couldn't care about it anymore, so I just gave up. Reading through your little summary made everything clearer. 

And, oh god. R-R-R-R-RESET. Nice MKR cameo, though. ♥


----------



## Sawako (Jun 9, 2009)

Aww, that was a sweet chapter. And we finally get to see the MKR girls! I've been waiting for that since the Infinity arc.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 9, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah but the Phonies got reborn as those two



Ah yes, I had to re-read your post twice before I finally clicked.

But I understood that CCS Sakura never appeared in the TRC world. All she did was hand her magic staff to Real Syaoran's Mother. Hence why we had that chapter where that older looking Sakura met with CCS Sakura.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 9, 2009)

The Real Syaorans mother *is* CCS Sakura


----------



## pfft (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah i liked the MKR cameo too .... but some homo (whom i wont mention ) made fun of me for it.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 10, 2009)

Gotta love TRC becuse it's the only thing I have to reread so many times to get it all clear! 

The clones got a happy ending! Woo, didn't expect that! :3
Now that they are out of the picture we'll probably get to see what happens to reals, Kurogane, Fai and the parents.

But can someone make one thing clear to me: Fei Wong took the body of the original Sakura and the memories (feathers) of the clone and combined them and as I understand that is the Sakura that is in MamaSakuras arms right now. But the thing is that Yuuko took the soul of clone sakura and what body? The clones original body or?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 10, 2009)

Trafalgar Law said:


> But can someone make one thing clear to me: Fei Wong took the body of the original Sakura and the memories (feathers) of the clone and combined them and as I understand that is the Sakura that is in MamaSakuras arms right now. But the thing is that Yuuko took the soul of clone sakura and what body? The clones original body or?



No, The Clone Sakura had all the Feathers, and with it the memories of all the worlds that she had traveled.

Fei Wong took the Body of the Clone Sakura (that was loaded with memories), and Combined it the The Real Sakura(who was still a little kid from having her time frozen), So with the Memories of of the Body of the Clone Sakura, and with the magic The Real Sakura accumulated by having her time frozen, created the perfect being.

The Soul of Clone Sakura is what Yuuko gave rebirth too


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 12, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> The Real Syaorans mother *is* CCS Sakura



Ronaldo's £106m pay bonanza
I under stand from this page and the following ones that the two who are behind Sakura and Syaoran are R!Syaoran's parents.

But, if you look here;
Ronaldo's £106m pay bonanza
Ronaldo's £106m pay bonanza

CLAMP specifically show CCS Sakura handing her wand to R!Syaoran's mother. R!Syaoran's mother even says "The one from another world who is the same as me."

And then CCS Sakura says, "even without the staff, the cards will be right there." Again showing us that CCS Sakura is a seperate and different being from R!Syaoran's mother.

CLAMP have gone to great lengths to show us that up till now CCS Sakura has had very little to do with the TRC storyline, only that she handed part of her magic to R!Syaoran's mother so that she would be able to use it in a decisive moment.

Given this proof why would you think R!Syaoran's mother is CCS Sakura when it has been explicitely shown they are two different people, who met and had a talk.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that was a reference to what occured a few chapters back, when  I believe it was either C.Sakura or R.Sakura met Syaorans mother.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 12, 2009)

Man I have had no clue what's been going on for the last 5 chapters or so. Just time/space nonsense and endless, endless double page spreads of magic swirling about.

I miss the simple "let's go get some feathers" days.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 13, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a reference to what occured a few chapters back, when  I believe it was either C.Sakura or R.Sakura met Syaorans mother.



But it still shows CCS Sakura not being R.Syaoran's mother....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 13, 2009)

No, That is CCS Sakura talking to Real Sakura, before time got reversed and she was frozen in the ruins.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

will this end in next chapter or how long it will continue it seems to be in the end? I hope they don´t ruin good series making it too long


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

It just the reborn clones reuniting in a different world as real beings. Thats all we know for now


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2009)

and what a satisfying new chapter. i was like  the whole time.


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2009)

^ pfft i was supposed to post before you. 

good chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 17, 2009)

So the clones are real Syaoran's parents, huh? I guess they're just stuck in an infinite timeloop for the TRC events.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't see the new chapter, so I guess Syaoran Li and Sakura Kinomoto aren't the real syaorans parents


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2009)

did yuuko know? hmmm......
i guess that explains why every sakura and syaoran look the same


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

No it only explains why True Syaorans parents look so much like Sakura and Syaoran. We don't know why they resemble Li and Kinomoto


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 17, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> So the clones are real Syaoran's parents, huh? I guess they're just stuck in an infinite timeloop for the TRC events.



Just a stable time loop that does a loop-de-loop.

As long as the real sayoran and sakura manage to make it through this.


----------



## stardust (Jun 17, 2009)

Urgh, I just don't know anymore.

Since it's drawing even nearer to a close now (thank goodness ), we'll obviously be shown what has happened to everyone else, right?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

I still want to know what Fei Wongs objective was, we still dont have a clear picture, what was the wish he wanted to be granted?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 18, 2009)

Hopefully it's something at least a bit deeper than the rest of his time in the manga. Being an interesting villain takes more than Hammer Horror hair and wearing a monocle and a shiteating grin at all times.

I hope Kuro and Fay get good endings, those guys deserve it.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 18, 2009)

I... 
What...
CLAMP....

Did they just tell us that Syaoran's father is Syaoran himself? Oh god what the fuck...
Freud would have a fucking field day with this Manga.


----------



## stardust (Jun 18, 2009)

I still want to know why Seishirou was after Subaru and Kamui. It was probably something silly like, Seishirou made a bet with Subaru, and Subaru in all his naivety, accepted. Kamui became enraged over it, fight ensued.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 18, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> I...
> What...
> CLAMP....
> 
> ...


Yes. The reincarnation of clone Syaoran is the father of real Syaoran. It makes no sense but whatever.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I still want to know why Seishirou was after Subaru and Kamui. It was probably something silly like, Seishirou made a bet with Subaru, and Subaru in all his naivety, accepted. Kamui became enraged over it, fight ensued.



Yeah I've been seriously hoping this issue would get resolved before the end


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, I wish we can just move on to Fai and Kurogane's happy ending now


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 30, 2009)

Where they get married and have 4 kids ?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 4, 2009)

Omg this manga is so confusing lol.


----------



## pfft (Jul 5, 2009)

Captain Pimp said:


> Lol, I wish we can just move on to Fai and Kurogane's happy ending now



as platonic friends... who only bear agape love for one another  
kurogane is too good for fai


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 6, 2009)

*CH 224 SCANS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



CCS Sakura finally makes an appearance


----------



## Shiron (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, I totally love how Clamp basically used the clones to say that "yes, we know that the reincarnations of the clones of Sakura and Syaoran winding up as the parents of the real Syaoran makes no sense and is a total plot device, but just try and deal with it, k?" xD <3 Clamp and their silliness.

And yeah, I think this is the first time that we're getting a full shot of CCS Sakura, but I'm pretty sure I remember her showing up with her face cut out several chapters back, pretty much saying the same thing she did this chapter.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahah this is just getting sillier and sillier.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 6, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> Hahah this is just getting sillier and sillier.


Almost as silly as :lolkubo


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

Still a little confused. Did the manga just skip 30 years into the loop and is restarting it, OR is this a flashback to the current cycle of reincarnation? I know this doesn't make much difference, because it's an endless loop and it doesn't matter which one it is anyway (this has probably happened 400 times), but we have zero idea what happened to the REAL Syaoran during the Fei confronation, did we? Or anyone, for that matter.

This manga is getting dumber and more confusing by the day. And guess what? Another break! Like the 3 months between this one and the last wasn't enough... This is why women never make it to upper management positions: they're lazy. Take D.Gray-man for example. That woman is always bitching "I'm sick, I can't draw, waaah, waaah". Well guess what, Lance Armstrong won the Tour De France 7 times in a row after being diagnosed with 4 kinds of cancer, and losing his balls. Beat that, you lazy slut.

They should just end this already. It's like the Asian version of LOST.


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

new chapter Link removed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

for the wait, it was pretty shitty


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

i have no idea what is going on anymore, especially with these damn month long breaks that make me forget everything

can anyone make a summary of this clusterf*** of an ending?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

In a nutshell

Real Syaorans parents are his and real sakuras clones sent back in time and born in a different dimension.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 31, 2009)

Bwuh?!


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

re-read them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). they arent so long so it should be easy. 


but this kinda made me think wtf at the end.


----------



## stardust (Jul 31, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> This manga is getting dumber and more confusing by the day. And guess what? Another break! Like the 3 months between this one and the last wasn't enough... This is why women never make it to upper management positions: they're lazy. Take D.Gray-man for example. That woman is always bitching "I'm sick, I can't draw, waaah, waaah". Well guess what, Lance Armstrong won the Tour De France 7 times in a row after being diagnosed with 4 kinds of cancer, and losing his balls. Beat that, you lazy slut.
> 
> They should just end this already. It's like the Asian version of LOST.



I've a suspicious feeling that CLAMP's taking time off to 'gather data', is actually them pouring through previous Tsubasa volumes so they themselves know what's going on before starting a new chapter.

It really should end. The past 20+ chapters have been utterly ridiculous, and I've given up attempting to fully understand. It's not even that 'difficult', it's just too bloody messy and all over the place, and I doubt CLAMP themselves even know what's going on. My interest in this series has considerably waned, and I resent it even more now that CLAMP recently said that they want to start X up again when they have 'more free time', aka, time that is spent on Tsubasa.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 31, 2009)

So basically they finally got past everything in there way and almost had a happy ending, living together only to go back where everything started from phase 1. How is doing the same exact thing that there past selves did gonna change the fut- Oh god never mind I give up lol.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, Tsubasa is just messy.  The plot makes no sense anymore.


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

well i say FUCK TRC if they are gonna restart X again.  

I would rather read X way over TRC anyways.


----------



## stardust (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, X. What I wouldn't give to have you back. 

...And I suppose Fuuma's arms are kind of getting tired by this stage.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2009)

So many haters and it didn't even end yet


----------



## pfft (Aug 2, 2009)

you better not be including me with all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) haters


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't exactly hate it yet, but I'm not satisfied with the direction it's taking and how it's taking so long to get there.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, at least it looks like things will start picking up a bit in the next chapter. That is, at least if CLAMP isn't planning on doing something like Endless Eight...


----------



## pfft (Aug 2, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Well, at least it looks like things will start picking up a bit in the next chapter. That is, at least if CLAMP isn't planning on doing something like Endless Eight...



OMG don't even get me started on stupid Endless Eight! 

If they do something like that; it should be more like Higurashi no naku koro ni. 
they did it well.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Well, at least it looks like things will start picking up a bit in the next chapter. That is, at least if CLAMP isn't planning on doing something like Endless Eight...


Oh God! 

However, it seems like clone Syaoran and Sakura actually have a plan to get out of the infinite loop, unlike Kyon who just watches Haruhi walk away without doing anything. So hopefully it only takes one try.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 4, 2009)

Chapter 226 is out.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 4, 2009)

lulz witch is dead in all dimensions.


----------



## stardust (Aug 4, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> So many haters and it didn't even end yet



I've disliked it for quite a while. The last time I liked it was before they landed in Clow country, and time kept stopping. As I said previously, I'm only reading this for a horribly shallow reason now. That reason being the whole Subaru/Seishirou thing. I'm shameless, I know.

And, poor FWR. All that effort for naught, eh?


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2009)

^ are you a FWR sympathizer?  

Um finally some kuro-poo time pek


----------



## stardust (Aug 4, 2009)

He was the only entertaining thing this chapter. Imagine investing such an amount of time to bring somebody back to life, and mess up far too many lives/dimensions in the process. And what does all that time and effort bring you? Absolutely nothing. 

I can imagine him sobbing himself into his black corner of doom and nothingness up in floating dimension land, whilst several pairs of clones in tubes zip pass him.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 4, 2009)

*FACEDESK FACEDESK FACEDESK*

MY EYES ARE BLEEDING FROM THIS STEAMING SHITPILE.

First, let me make some things clear: I was a huge fan of this manga, and xxxholic, but only 30 chapters ago. Since then, I have never seen a manga go so unequivocally, so positively down the crapper in my entire life. The only thing that comes even close is Naruto, but those were in three or four different steps, not quite so suddenly as these two manga. It's like CLAMP got hold of the wrong stuff. This would make sense to me: They're too busy downing LSD to actually draw the manga (We've gotten about 3 chapters in 4 years. And I'm not even exaggerating), and then their psyched out minds come up with something that only a Tool concert audience could comprehend, and then they go back to chasing the pink dragon. But you never actually catch the pink dragon, it just morphs into a giant palm tree that tries to feast on your toes. Thus, this spiral continues.

I'm only reading it at this point to see what happens and to hope it some how makes a turn around and begins to make sense. It's futile, but there you are.


----------



## stardust (Aug 4, 2009)

In fairness, CLAMP's series have always been rather whimsical, but this is taking it to extremes. It's not even entertaining, it's just silly and too messy. Clones of clones of clones of clones, Touhou double spread pages, amidst a plot Freud would give a thumbs up to. I just cannot take it seriously anymore.

At least when it's over, we can all assume that someone will make a comprehensive linking chart of who's who, or what happened to them and when. It's such a convoluted mess, and it's an utter joke. It's one of my least favourite CLAMP works, actually.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2009)

The speed that it took to read that chapter could only be matched by certain chapters of Bleach.

That said, anyone else think FWR is gonna snap completely and try to tear the multiverse to shreds or something?


----------



## Kiyoshi (Aug 4, 2009)

...  I wish Clamp would have just done this as a monthly.

The plot isn't nearly as confusing as some of you are making it sound.  It's just like watching Neon Genesis Evagellion at  a rate of ten minutes a week.  Who care's what is happening at that ten minute mark.  Stop there and resume next week at that very spot.

Also throw in a flashback in the middle of a fight.


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2009)

its just too much for some people to concieve of.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 11, 2009)

Chapter 227 is out.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Chapter 227 is out.



pek my heart beats slightly faster when i see someone post in this thread in the subscription page. and eureka, we have a new chapter today!


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2009)

i liked it. i want more.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

more freaking out watanuki FW please


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2009)

HE ISNT FW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

lulz all syaorans and sakuras in one capsule


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2009)

lulz at FW's pic in the first page.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

we just need yuuko to do that face, and we'll have a complete set of everyone doing that at least once.


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2009)

yuuko would never do that face.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

probably when she gets revived. she'd be sleeping and then she gets woken up. then. the look.


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahaha! i can picture her doing it maybe if that were the scenario


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

someone photoshop yuuko features onto FW's face.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 11, 2009)

watanuki being FW makes perfect sense!!!  Yet I doubt clamp has the balls to do that and will make another explanation

and all of them in the tube.  Are they do a power up to combine and break out of it?


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

they're so weak. they need someone like doumeki


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2009)

I pray for the day this manga starts to make sense again


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO do not want


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2009)

pfft said:


> OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO do not want



but the state its at now is too much for my pitiful brain to handle


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2009)

i preferred our other talk in the CG thread. 

you aren't hatin on it are you?


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2009)

pfft said:


> i preferred our other talk in the CG thread.
> 
> you aren't hatin on it are you?



NEVER!

I love Tsubasa.

I would just love it more if I knew what was going on. 

I lost the thread of the plot back when the clones were the clones cloned father's wife dictator husband or something like that.


I talk to you in CG when I'm sober and finally get some sleep.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 11, 2009)

lol, it took for them the whole chapter just to be teleported to that tube. And that's all what happened


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, guess what? Still hatin'.

An entire chapter of spiffy artwork that didn't even make sense. CLAMP sure has fallen far.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 24, 2009)

Chapter 228 is out.


----------



## pfft (Aug 25, 2009)

I read it just now; so they are gonna change the future now that they are all teamed up together i guess.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 25, 2009)

oh brother 
i'll wait patiently to hear some whinies.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm just gonna wait for this series to end before I continue reading anymore.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 31, 2009)

Chapter 229 is out.


----------



## pfft (Aug 31, 2009)

cool time to read that bitch... brb reading now


----------



## pfft (Aug 31, 2009)

ok i read it; I want more kuropoo.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 3, 2009)

aw it's sad that kuro and fai are so minor at the moment


----------



## pfft (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah its pissing me off. i mean idc about fai, but kuro!!!!  

so sick of sakura and syaoran atm


----------



## stardust (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sick of everyone. I don't really care, not really sure what's going on (even though, the newer chapters are less convoluted, but it's gotten to a point where I didn't understand what was going on before, and now I'm somewhat lost), and just want this to bloody _end _already. With appropriate closure for everyone, of course.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 3, 2009)

i'm glad i only started reading it last year


----------



## pfft (Sep 3, 2009)

retroelectro i  love you!   dont hate on clamp.  T_T


----------



## stardust (Sep 3, 2009)

I hate on them for only this series, though!



And Miyuki-chan. And Chobits, when the mood takes me.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 9, 2009)

Chapter 230 is out.


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2009)

oh yeah i was gonna say this earlier... new chap was out ages ago... still havent read it though


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 9, 2009)

damn it, so _he_ is watanuki.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Sep 9, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> damn it, so _he_ is watanuki.



GOD DAMN IT! That was the one theory I really, really, hoped would be wrong.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 9, 2009)

lulz dimensions are a mindfuck


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2009)

what the fuck he never said i am watanuki...    I WILL NOT BELIEVE HE WOULD DO THOSE THINGS!


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 9, 2009)

denial isn't just a river in egypt.


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2009)

T_T not my watanuki


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 9, 2009)

it's a love story in its sweetest form. he's like anakin skywalker


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2009)

but he would never do those things to kuropoo    and to everyone else. OMG wth.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys what issue of Shounen Magazine did the most recent chapter come from? Because I was looking around and found this:



			
				From RAW Paradise said:
			
		

> #44 (30/09) :
> Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle (30p, Color Page - End)



Well the story is coming to some sort of end in recent chapters. I wouldn't be surprised if it is true.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 12, 2009)

oooh....... 
i dunno but i bet wiki would


----------



## pfft (Sep 12, 2009)

some people are too slow to figure that kind of thing out.... so glad there are people like you KillerFan.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 12, 2009)

I think its 2 chapter more and thats it


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 12, 2009)

The issue before #44 is a double issue (#42-#43). So there's gonna be a week off or similar.


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

Two more chapters? I want my pairing fan pandering closure! 

And FWR's personality is the polar opposite of Watanuki's. But I suppose all the years could have made him horribly twisted like that. But I'm pretty sure Watanuki doesn't love Yuuko that way, and FWR is pretty much obsessed with her.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder how they're going to end this all in two chapters?

And what happened to the vampire subplot? Will they just never finish that? First they don't finish X and now they won't finish that?! Kamui must be cursed.


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't see _how_ they could end this in two chapters. Not even if they had a pair of fifty page chapters. There are too many loose ends including, yeah, my pairing fan pandering the vampire subplot. We have no idea why Seishirou is after Subaru, or why Kamui hates him the way he does. CLAMP just can't leave them at that. That's probably the main reason I'm sticking this through, just to see what happens to them. Besides the whole, I-can't-just-drop-this-when-it's-nearly-on-the-300th-chapter thing. Goddammit, I want Subaru to have some sort of happy ending in at least _one_ of their titles. ;_;

Poor Kamui, stuck in unfinished stories everywhere.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 12, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I don't see _how_ they could end this in two chapters. Not even if they had a pair of fifty page chapters. There are too many loose ends including, yeah, my pairing fan pandering the vampire subplot. We have no idea why Seishirou is after Subaru, or why Kamui hates him the way he does. CLAMP just can't leave them at that. *That's probably the main reason I'm sticking this through, just to see what happens to them. *Besides the whole, I-can't-just-drop-this-when-it's-nearly-on-the-300th-chapter thing. Goddammit, I want Subaru to have some sort of happy ending in at least _one_ of their titles. ;_;
> 
> Poor Kamui, stuck in unfinished stories everywhere.


The bolded part is so true for me. I thought Tsubasa was only okay until the whole vampire subplot came into play, and that's when I started enjoying Tsubasa more, until the craziness happened. And now I'm sad that it's not going to be resolved unless they have thousand-page chapters.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2009)

tsubasa is also the weaker and least interesting of the two sadly.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 13, 2009)

Man, these last few chapters have been bullshit. Though FWR being Watanuki doesn't seem that far fetched considering how obsessed he seems to be about Yuuko. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a different coloured eye behind that monocle of his.

With Tsubasa ending, I hope this doesn't spell an ending for xxxHolic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> With Tsubasa ending, I hope this doesn't spell an ending for xxxHolic.


I'm sure it does 

And I curse the fact that the last few months the lesser of the manga's have been hogging the limelight.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 13, 2009)

it kinda went soggy when clone sakura was doing the chess game with her buddies as pieces. then it became a little too wishy washy and wong was in it more. V__V so it's coming to an end..


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 13, 2009)

It was the moment when they said "the last arc", ie when they stepped into the place where time repeated itself. I've never seen a good manga go so sour so quickly.

Ha, they're going to end this in only a couple of chapters? Talk about psising off a lot of fans. The last 20 chapters of this "finale" could have be put in about 4, and then they could have spent the last 16 on other loose ends we cared about.

Clamp sure did fall far after CCS.

Not to mention absolutely none of this makes sense, since both the clones and the real characters look _exactly the same_ with the _exact same outfits_.


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2009)

hmmm it is really ending in two chapters... thats madness.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 13, 2009)

this is sparta!

........

so most likely we won't get closure on all the minor characters. how about at least fai and kuro? or are they on the sideburners as well?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 13, 2009)

> It was the moment when they said "the last arc", ie when they stepped into the place where time repeated itself. I've never seen a good manga go so sour so quickly.
> 
> Ha, they're going to end this in only a couple of chapters? Talk about psising off a lot of fans. The last 20 chapters of this "finale" could have be put in about 4, and then they could have spent the last 16 on other loose ends we cared about.
> 
> ...



I know right? I was so pumped when they first got back to Clow Country. Then there was the massive flashback which changed alot of presumptions and the heel face turn of the clone was cool. But then it just devolved into pages of swirls (Seriously half the time I don't know what's going on on the pages)

The sooner they get back to xxxHolic the better. (But satisfying endings for Kurogane and Fai would be nice too)


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> this is sparta!
> 
> ........
> 
> so most likely we won't get closure on all the minor characters. how about at least fai and kuro? or are they on the sideburners as well?


 
i think they are v_v ... i actually forgot all about the vampires and the X connection till retroelectro or someone brought it up.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 13, 2009)

oh the reason why i started watching the X anime. thanks trc!


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2009)

you are the reason I re-picked up TRC and read it at a much faster pacing than usual.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 13, 2009)

hahaha that's right! we did it to each other. 
and now it's over... another thing that we lose together.


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2009)

T_T as long as I have you I can survive this.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 14, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Not to mention absolutely none of this makes sense, since both the clones and the real characters look _exactly the same_ with the _exact same outfits_.



I really do hate this. Its bad enough the art looks like a clusterfuck at times but then they have to make them both exactly the same, its like... which one are you again?


Thought I've been thinking, has Yuuko always know that FWR = Watanuki?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2009)

But since xxxHolic and TRC are connected to each other, won't that mean part of the story will be in xxxHolic? (Like whether or not that FWR=Watanuki is correct or not and if so will the cycle be broken by the choice of Doumeki?)


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't image how CLAMP will do the end in just two chapters. There's so much unexplained. I hope they'll show us some Kurogane, Fai & Mokona 'cause they got nothing much to do then just stay, watch and scream names the last chapters.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 16, 2009)

Spoiler pictures for the penultimate chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 




LucyXD94
LucyXD94
LucyXD94
LucyXD94






Err if someone could put host them elsewhere because my internet speed has drop way down. Otherwise I'll do it later.

LucyXD94 = Has other pictures and translations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck people are turning into feathers. And you know that little theory about Watanuki? You know the one. It may be proven right. If it isn't right Watanuki looks pissed anyway.







EDITploaded pictures


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Huuuuur it's watanukiii pek he looks so good without his glases.

But don't get the spoiler yet. like the whole story, huh. But it looks sad. Guess this feather syaroan holds is one of sakuras. But he doesn't look very happy.


----------



## pfft (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG what is going on in those spoilers!  I clicked and watanuki


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 18, 2009)

K so someone explain to me how this ends in one chapter. In fact, please explain the entire story to me, I haven't gotten even the purpose of it in the last 30 chapters.

I have a feeling this was simply canceled. There's simply no way to end this in one chapter, I have a feeling Tsubasa got canceled and any explanation you're going to get on it will take place in xxxHolic.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 18, 2009)

It's up

Jesus was an Uchiha


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 18, 2009)

XXXholic suppose to go on till next year so at the very least Watanuki will have a good end, also xxxholic makes the happy ending to obvious.

Though seriously only 3 more chapters unless they have a 80 page long chapter like SK that won't be near enough.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope there is at least one more chapter. I mean, the manga can´t finish that way. Some questions are up in the air like what happens with Kurogane and Fey


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 18, 2009)

There's only one more chapter left? Ughhh.


----------



## pfft (Sep 18, 2009)

where are kuropoo and fai during this again? lulz i have to go back and read


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> oh the reason why i started watching the X anime. thanks trc!



You should read the manga instead. The manga is godly in comparison. The anime skips out on so, so much. The anime compresses whole_ volumes_ into episodes, and ruins several scenes. Kotori/Fuuma's mother was in love with Kamui's mother. Fuuma's licked the blood of his mother when she died. Daisuke got decapitated. Earthquakes everywhere. Subaru having Seishirou's eye. Etc, etc.

And pfft, I think they're randomly, 'AHHHHHH-'ing somewhere.


----------



## pfft (Sep 18, 2009)

^ link the links by linking them to me through vm; and he will read it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2009)

[Questions] Disabling Rep

New Chapter.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 30, 2009)

*Reads*

So it was one of _those_ kind of endings huh? Or it was the second last chapter but I doubt it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2009)

2nd to the last chapter.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 30, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> 2nd to the last chapter.



Pretty sure 232 is the last chapter, seeing as how it says "The End".

And all i can say is

I wasted how much time reading this?

Depressing.


----------



## stardust (Sep 30, 2009)

noob is correct. 232 is actually the second last chapter. It was mentioned about a week or two ago that it would have one more chapter, so 233 is the last one, despite saying 'the end' on the last page.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 30, 2009)

I know we still have an epilogue chapter after this, but this end felt really empty and rushed. It didn't even answer half the questions the series has! I'm disappointed.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 30, 2009)

So I finally caught up, but I think I read a little to fast because I still have no Idea what is going on... rofl. Anyone wanna please just sum this up for me while I attempt to go back and "reread"


----------



## stardust (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I skimmed a little, I'll admit it. Overall, seemed pretty pessimistic.


----------



## Omolara (Sep 30, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> I know we still have an epilogue chapter after this, but this end felt really empty and rushed. It didn't even answer half the questions the series has! I'm disappointed.



Yeah, I'm hoping that at least a little more gets cleared up in the epilogue and Holic. Otherwise, w.t.f?


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 30, 2009)

lulz. awesome chapter!
oh clamp. i'm speechless


----------



## pfft (Sep 30, 2009)

there is one more chapter dick. 

lulz i dont think i am gonna get what i want.


----------



## pfft (Sep 30, 2009)

hahahahaha  

i don't think we are quite at that stage.


----------



## pfft (Sep 30, 2009)

I would rep you if i didnt have to spread first


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 30, 2009)

i really hate to say it, but i might end up agreeing with the haters


----------



## pfft (Sep 30, 2009)

Idc... i feel pretty indifferent atm.  BUT i find it really really funny how omg pew's is reading this right now.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 30, 2009)

so this is what i got from it:
the clones gave up their lives and turned into feathers to go into the real kids. then watanuki gave up his mortality back in holic to somehow get syaoran out of that alternative dimension, but also losing his own life? and then fei and kuro are going to go their separate ways?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 1, 2009)

fei and kuro are not going their separate ways... 

fei will continue on sucking kurogane...... 's blood


----------



## stardust (Oct 1, 2009)

A simple splash page. 

That has nothing at all to do with anything.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 1, 2009)

they make excellent calendars


----------



## pfft (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually hate how seishirou and subaru and most of the x characters are drawn in TRC.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 1, 2009)

i own two calendars and a couple of those stupid body pillows of sakura and syaoran


----------



## pfft (Oct 1, 2009)

no you dont


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 1, 2009)

i sleep with syaoran sakura all the time!


----------



## pfft (Oct 1, 2009)

mmmm sekushi. squeeze them and give them lots o love. but not too much 


or you will have to clean them


----------



## Sawako (Oct 1, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> they make excellent calendars


I agree. While I never actually bought a Tsubasa calendar, I've seen scans of them and they're very beautiful.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just read the last chapter and I'm as confused as fuck. What the hell happened to the clones? What happened to Fei Wong and Yuuko? 

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED IN THE ENDING?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 2, 2009)

We'll have to wait for next week and hope the chapter special or xxxHolic sheds some light on it.


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 2, 2009)

lol trc.

10 char limit


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2009)

hahaha hahahahahahahaha Oh dear


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 2, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> I just read the last chapter and I'm as confused as fuck. What the hell happened to the clones? What happened to Fei Wong and Yuuko?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED IN THE ENDING?



Yuko is dead I thought that went without saying.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 2, 2009)

people still believes that yuuko will survive and get married to watanuki

they dont believe that watanuki and doumeki are gonna be wife and husband.

subaru and seishiro, from what manga are they?


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 2, 2009)

migukuni said:


> people still believes that yuuko will survive and get married to watanuki



lol



> they dont believe that watanuki and doumeki are gonna be wife and husband.



lmao



> subaru and seishiro, from what manga are they?



Tokyo Babylon

And man! This sucks! This is worse than a gag manga.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 6, 2009)

hahaha, still it's quite horrible.


----------



## pfft (Oct 6, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> REJOICE THEIR IS AN EPILOGUE, though only spoilers for now
> basically we find out their real names, and we get hints that they could appear in xxxHolic from time to time.
> 
> 
> Link removed



i sort of glanced at it and then stopped. i almost want to join that forum.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 6, 2009)

*Still reading*

So Fai is attempting to explain what the hell happened. Good show.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 6, 2009)

My name is Tsubasa T_T


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 6, 2009)

That last chapter was actually kinda sad.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 6, 2009)

This chapter is actually a vast improvement of things, if only for the fact that they actually speak in plain English rather than the ultra-vague round-about way they usually do in the series. Its kind of bitter-sweet, but its nice to see how Sakura and Syaoran overcame that "never tell each other how they feel" restriction they had. 

FYI, if you want to know what happened to Yuuko and Watanuki, it says so in XXXholic. Yuuko dies, Watanuki (who apparently is in love with her) takes her place in the shop. He can never leave the shop - that was his price - and he never ages. He's waiting for Yuuko to come back.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 7, 2009)

No, watanuki is not inlove with her, he will fall inlove with Doumeki!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2009)

So how does this tie into xxxHolic and Cardcaptor Sakura?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 7, 2009)

The epilogue felt like a better ending than the last chapter. I still wish they cleared up more questions, but whatever.

For some reason I hate how Syaoran and Sakura have the same name, but I love how their name is Tsubasa. It fits.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> So how does this tie into xxxHolic and Cardcaptor Sakura?



Hoo boy. From what little I can tell it goes like this.

Watanuki is another extradimensional clone of Lee. He was made by Fei Wong after Lee made a wish to save Sakura to fill in some weird time loop gap. At the end, he pays a price to escape from the trap dimension by staying in Yuuko's (the Time Witch) shop after Yuuko finally dies.

CCS Sakura has a vision and delivers her wand to Clone Sakura (actual Lee's mother and clone Lee's wife). Clone Sakura then uses the wand to pay a price to the Time Witch to help real Lee (her son). 

I think thats it, but the fact that you have all these time clones, magic clones, and reincarnated magic time clones makes things hard to figure out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 8, 2009)

Watanuki wasn't made by Wong he was naturally created by the universe to fill in the Gap of Lee. 

at least that's how I understood it.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 8, 2009)

Still don't understand how the hell Watanuki is a clone, he has zero likeness to him at all. Even his personality is polar opposite.

By the way, why are we suddenly calling Syaoran, Lee?


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 8, 2009)

Lee/Li Syaoran is the Syaoran from CCS.

As for Watanuki's look, it was apparently altered by his "parents" along with his name so that FWR would not find him.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 8, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Still don't understand how the hell Watanuki is a clone, he has zero likeness to him at all. Even his personality is polar opposite.
> 
> By the way, why are we suddenly calling Syaoran, Lee?



I just did it because it was shorter.



Kraker2k said:


> Lee/Li Syaoran is the Syaoran from CCS.
> 
> As for Watanuki's look, it was apparently altered by his "parents" along with his name so that FWR would not find him.



No, CCS Syaoran didn't appear in TRC. This Syaoran is a new one.


----------



## pfft (Oct 10, 2009)

watanuki is not in love with yuko in a romantic sense. 
where the fuck did you get an idea like that?


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 15, 2009)

pfft said:


> watanuki is not in love with yuko in a romantic sense.
> where the fuck did you get an idea like that?



I don't read XXXholic. I just skimmed the most recent couple of chapters in the series to get a better idea of what happened in Tsubasa Chronicles. And considering how Watanuki was crying about Yuuko dying, Yuuko told him how he was a "precious person," and Watanuki is sacrificing his freedom to wait until she returns - it definitely has some romantic overtones. It certainly goes a bit beyond normal friendship.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2009)

Why don't you read xxxHolic?  Wouldn't it make more sense?


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why don't you read xxxHolic?  Wouldn't it make more sense?



I read a few chapters in the beginning and it just didn't click with me. And honestly I doubt reading XXXholic would clear things up in TRC that much. I mean for Christ sake the main character's father is his reincarnated evil time clone. Just thinking about that makes me go


----------



## stardust (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm guessing no mentions of certain subplots, then?

Oh, Subaru. You'll never get a happy ending.

;____;


----------



## stardust (Nov 27, 2009)

The 28th volume has been released, and the deluxe edition clocks in at about 268 pages, and is 150 yen more expensive than the standard version. What is worth nothing is that there were nine new pages added to the last chapter, along with another page slightly edited. I'll only post the pages which I think are actually important, and not the silly "I'LL MISS YOUUUU!" pages.


*Spoiler*: _19_ 




Kurogane: Even though he disappeared,

The kids will have to keep paying a price?

Fai: ...As for that, I think it'd be best if the ending day came quickly,
Truly.

Kurogane: But,
Why was he broken?

I definitely felt the shock from killing him.

Fai: I don't know.

But, Fei Wong...he too may have been a copy that something created





*Spoiler*: _20_ 




Fai: Not a person,
But a strong thought.

Or maybe the afterimage of the wish of someone with strong magic.

Kurogane: His true character was destroyed, huh.

Fai: Yeah.
...He's gone.

FX: Sudden

Kurogane: Then it's fine.
As long as they aren't hurt any more. 





*Spoiler*: _34/35_ 





Mokona is saying, "everyone / is waiting, / until they can meet Shaoran and the others".

Going back on what I said just a post earlier, looks like Subaru did get a happy ending. Of sorts. GODDAMMIT CLAMP, YOU AND YOUR VAGUENESS.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 14, 2009)

bleh, an afterimage? that's the conclusion they want to give us?


----------

